# What's the last MOVIE you watched? v 3.0



## steinanwine

*Hard Candy*






6-7/10
Really didn't like this movie very much. I guess technically Ellen Page did a really fantastic acting job for being so young but I just simply do not like her. I especially disliked her character, and I hated what she did to Patrick Wilson's character (even though he was a "bad guy") .... I have been meaning to see this film for many years but it was just not want I wanted at all. It certainly wasn't bad and I suppose I'm glad I saw it but ... Meh, I wouldn't really recommend it, I would have rather spent my evening watching something else.


----------



## IcebergSlim

nice lil documentary about 'urban exploring' pretty fucking crazy some of the spots they explore. id fuck with some of the buildings, but lowering down into a missile-silo, or walking blocks in sewer gunk, etc...nah ill pass =/


----------



## alasdairm

clerks 2.

i was dubious about a sequel but i thought they did a great job. roasario dawson is my new favourite movie crush - she's gorgeous.

alasdair


----------



## L2R

^ she is indeed a hottie
see "alexander" for much more of her.


----------



## steinanwine

*Gosford Park*
9/10







Love this movie for so many different reasons, BRILLIANT cast for one. I do wish there was way way way way way more Kelly MacDonald and Clive Owen sexy-time-action .... just that one scene was NOT enough, but still one of the greatest films ever.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Pineapple express and tropic thunder. They were both just ok, i was expecting more since they were both so hyped up. There were some definite funny parts, but over all id give them each 2.5 out of 5


----------



## DarthMom

doomsday. 








this was the best b movie i have seen in a very long time, tons of fun. if you don't grin like mad when sol comes out on stage that first time, well, i just don't want to be your friend anymore :D


----------



## alasdairm

^ i watched it saturday. or at least i almost did...

i'm not a very fussy movie watcher at the best of times. when i'm baked, even less so. i got baked to watch this on saturday and had to put it off after about 30 minutes it was so awful.

perhaps i'm just getting more discerning in my old age?



alasdair


----------



## S.M.F.G

not xatly a movie per say, but i just got through the entire third season of "squidbillies" u can check out clips of this on www.adultswim.co.uk
twisted bizarre shit, seen aqua teen hunger force movie the other day and am anticipating to have robot chicken starwars in the comeing days


----------



## steinanwine

*Broken Flowers* 7/10






Another movie I have wanted to see for years but it was kind of a disappointment. It was good and I enjoyed it for the most part but it moved a little too slow and was relatively boring at parts. I was not all that impressed with Bill Murray and I LOVE him, this film definitely pales in comparison with his other work. Good cast but the movie just was not that interesting. I think it could have been _so_ much better. I wanted to enjoy it way more than I did.


----------



## JV

*my neighbor totoro*, for the first time.  damn i wish i wouldve saw this sooner.  i found myself smiling throughout the whole movie.  i really enjoyed it.  ill have to pass it down to my nephews.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

That just cemented it.  Denzel Washington is the greatest actor to ever live.


----------



## steinanwine

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> o brother where art thou
> 
> coen brothers charm, no doubt, but flimsy story. perhaps since i haven't read homer's odyssey completely took much of the meaning away from me. oh well.



I started watching *O Brother Where Art Thou* last night, I got half way through it and just couldn't go on. I am kind of mad at myself for not finishing it, but I didn't, maybe I will someday.


After that I watched *A History of Violence*.






 I really don't know how to rate this. 3.3 out of 5 stars? It was good, I enjoyed it, the story was interesting but it probably could have been executed WAY better. It seemed like a movie that should have been perfect but it wasn't. Nonetheless I still liked it and I like watching Viggo Mortensen kick ass. He does it so well. Overall an enjoyable flick.


----------



## indelibleface

_Superbad!_

Wasn't as funny as _Knocked Up_ or Apatow's other movies, but it was pretty damn funny.


----------



## steinanwine

*Fargo*






Pretty much entirely perfect. 9/10, such a funny, awesome, _awesome_ movie.


----------



## alasdairm

^ agreed. such a great script.

*Mr. Mohra*: Oh, he was a little guy... Kinda funny lookin'.
*Officer Olson*: Uh-huh. In what way?
*Mr. Mohra*: Oh, just in a general kinda way. 



related reading: Which is your favourite: Coen Brothers film!!

alasdair


----------



## L2R

^yeah that's a good'un!



			
				steinanwine said:
			
		

> *Broken Flowers* 7/10
> Another movie I have wanted to see for years but it was kind of a disappointment. It was good and I enjoyed it for the most part but it moved a little too slow and was relatively boring at parts. I was not all that impressed with Bill Murray and I LOVE him, this film definitely pales in comparison with his other work. Good cast but the movie just was not that interesting. I think it could have been _so_ much better. I wanted to enjoy it way more than I did.



i can't remember a more boring movie, and having that really young, olsen twins looking, chick do a full frontal was absolutely revolting. 



			
				JV said:
			
		

> *my neighbor totoro*, for the first time.  damn i wish i wouldve saw this sooner.  i found myself smiling throughout the whole movie.  i really enjoyed it.  ill have to pass it down to my nephews.



brilliant. totoro and the bus are gorgeous, not to mention the kids!



			
				2oclockbeanfiend.2 in reference to "man on fire" said:
			
		

> That just cemented it.  Denzel Washington is the greatest actor to ever live.



lollerskates!


----------



## steinanwine

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> i can't remember a more boring movie, and having that really young, olsen twins looking, chick do a full frontal was absolutely revolting.



Yep, that pretty much sums up my feelings. The more I think about it the less I think the film even earned a 7 out of 10. Oh well ...


----------



## L2R

death defying acts

started okay and then got progressively worse 
nonsensical
forgettable


----------



## tribal girl

*My Own Private Idaho*











I absolutely love this movie.

RIP River.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> lollerskates!



I was being 100% serious.  Denzel is the absolute best there is.  King Kong ain't got shit on him.

Edit (must elaborate): Every movie I've seen this man in he has performed brilliantly.  When he performs, he is no longer Denzel Washington, he IS the character he plays.  I believe he can do this better than anyone I've ever seen.  Every character I've seen him play I can connect with as if they are a real person.  When (Denzel character) gets pissed, I get pissed.  When (Denzel character) gets sad, I get sad.  And so on, and so on.  He is the ultimate actor.  I'm not saying every movie he's been in has been great, but he, personally, has performed to perfection in all of them (that I've seen.)  He should have recieved the Best Actor award for American Gangster, Man On Fire, Manchurian Candidate, John Q, Remember The Titans, among others.  Nobody could have played those roles better than Denzel.  Maybe my initial statement of "the greatest actor to ever live" was a little over the top, but he is definitely the greatest actor that I've seen.


----------



## alasdairm

should have?

do you honestly think his american gangster performance was better than daniel day lewis in there will be blood?

do you think his man on fire performance was better than jamie foxx in ray?

do you think his john q performance was better than adrien brody in the pianist?

he surely is a great actor - he totally deserved his nod for training day in my opinion - but some of those performances were just denzel being denzel.

alasdair


----------



## steinanwine

^ SERIOUSLY, thank you for that.

Denzel is really the most overrated, and blindly worshiped actor that there ever was ... but no one asked my opinion


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

alasdairm said:
			
		

> should have?
> 
> do you honestly think his american gangster performance was better than daniel day lewis in there will be blood?
> 
> do you think his man on fire performance was better than jamie foxx in ray?
> 
> do you think his john q performance was better than adrien brody in the pianist?
> 
> he surely is a great actor - he totally deserved his nod for training day in my opinion - but some of those performances were just denzel being denzel.
> 
> alasdair



To be honest, I haven't seen any of those movies.  But I think Denzel was nothing short of great in all the movies I listed.  So if anything, the debate would be which actor was great*er*.

Oh, and I don't think greatness can be overrated.  Just Denzel being Denzel?  I'll take that over any actor any day.


----------



## alasdairm

^ but, in fairness, you said he should have got the best actor oscars for those performances. well, that means in your opinion, his performances were better than those i listed (each of which took the awards those years).

how can you compare them - i.e. "_the debate would be which actor was great*er*_" - if you haven't seen them?

alasdair


----------



## L2R

the thing with denzel is, as alasdairm pointed out, he's pretty much the same character in all of his roles. his range as demonstrated is extremely limited. a good and versatile actor is one who can perform at a greater range. 

i don't agree with ali's comment about densel's oscar nod in "training day". i reckon that's like giving mel gibson an oscar for lethal weapon. 

i don't not like what the guy's does, but he can hardly be considered great by any stretch of the imagination. i would really like to see him in a challenging role, rather than his badass schtick again.


----------



## alasdairm

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> i don't agree with ali's comment about densel's oscar nod in "training day". i reckon that's like giving mel gibson an oscar for lethal weapon.


which of the '02 nominations do you think was better?

alasdair


----------



## L2R

training day was 01.



> Best Actor in a Leading Role
> 
> Winner:
> Training Day (2001) - Denzel Washington
> 
> Other Nominees:
> Ali (2001) - Will Smith (I)
> Beautiful Mind, A (2001) - Russell Crowe
> I Am Sam (2001) - Sean Penn (I)
> In the Bedroom (2001) - Tom Wilkinson (I)




Hmmm... well they're all better actors. Yes, even Will Smith.


----------



## alasdairm

but the oscar ceremony during which he won his oscar was the '02 oscars 

that minor pedantry aside, i agree that some of those guys are better actors but the oscar does not award acting - it's an award for a specific performance. do you think any of those performances were better than denzel in training day? i think the only one which has a claim is tom wilkinson's that year...

that's why i say he deserved his oscar that year.

alasdair


----------



## L2R

russel crowe and sean penn both put in fantastic work imo. will was as good at least. 



drinky time! :D


----------



## DarthMom

i am watching season two of "this american life" 

it is a docu series on showtime based on the pbr radio show of the same name. 

it is wonderful, and had to wipe some tears in a few episodes. 

quoting the first review on imdb..


> Being a fan of NPR's "This American Life" for so many years, I couldn't wait to see this show from the moment I heard about it. Just like the radio show, the television series finds fascination in the mundane, tells the stories that might otherwise never be told. And with each story, perhaps, you might gain a little insight into what makes different people tick.
> 
> Ira Glass's narration is always just enough, never overbearing, and the presentation is visually very artistic. The soundtrack accompanying the narration and interviews is just as fitting as it is on the radio show, and it really just makes a great transition from radio to television.
> 
> If you enjoy creative documentary-style storytelling, this is certainly a show you'll enjoy.


----------



## L2R

tonight we watched forbidden kingdom and then shawn of the dead. good drinking films for this mate and me


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Pretty decent thriller and the only movie I've seen Dane Cook in that didn't suck. A little anti-climatic, though.


----------



## ego_loss

The remake of Herschel Gordon Lewis' campy classic "The Wizard of Gore". There are so many things wrong with this movie that I don't know where to begin.

The best thing about the movie is Crispin Glover. He plays his usual batshit crazy self, and it's awesome. He is a wonder to behold. Then you have Brad Douriff who is only slightly less insane than Glover. Finally there is Jeffrey Combs who looks more like Rob Zombie. The bug-eyed kid from "After Dark" also has a pretty good role in the film. Everything else about the movie was pretty lame... including the couple naked Suicide Girls and the distinct lack of gore.

The problem with remaking HGL films is that the source material is SO bad it's actually really good. You can tell that his movies, like Blood Feast, 2000 Maniacs and the original Wizard of Gore, were made with a minimum amount of effort put into things like set design, acting, writing, special effects and all the other pesky bits that go into film production. So when someone actually makes an effort, as the people behind the remake seemed to do, it comes off as trying to be too serious. Instead of being a fun piece of schlock, all you end up with is a piece of schlock.

If you like Crispin Glover, or are just looking for a mindless bit of entertainment for the evening... by all means give it a look. Just don't set your expectations too high.


----------



## AmorRoark

Man, I guess I was the only one who loved Broken Flowers. I didn't mind the pace. I agree that it was slow but it was kind of like a breezy walk on a lazy Sunday type of slow to me. Sometimes it's nice when they slow down a movie and sometimes the result is boredom. In this one I felt the former. 

DM: I love This American Life, the radio version. I knew they made a show out of this but have yet to see it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ego_loss

I loved Broken Flowers. It's not my favorite Jarmusch film, but it's certainly one of his most approachable. I love how he paces his films. His lingering shots and long scenes help draw some really impressive performances from his actors.


----------



## steinanwine

^ I didn't find the lingering scenes as providing a vehicle for impressive performances. I thought Murray was pretty dull in this one and I typically always love his work. What other films are by Jarmusch, I am not familiar with him at all.


----------



## ego_loss

He also did Dead Man, Down by Law, Ghost Dog, Stranger than Paradise, Night on Earth, Coffee and Cigarettes... and a few more that I haven't seen.

I'm slightly biased about his movies, because he's a hometown boy.


----------



## steinanwine

^ I have never seen any of those and have only heard of _Coffee and Cigarettes_. I remember wanting to see it but never did, perhaps I should take a look at it. I'm not making any judgments about Jarmusch though, just didn't care for _Broken Flowers_.


----------



## tribal girl

I saw Night On Earth many years ago.

I remember the Rosie Perez character making me LOL in it. WTF happened to her?.


----------



## alasdairm

dead man is one of my favourite movies of all time. see it! ghost dog is also very impressive.

alasdair


----------



## Finder

Added it to my netflix queue when talking about mole people living in NY subways one day in AIM chat. I had no idea it was such a highly rated documentary. I half expected actual albino mole people, but these were just normal folk living in a community near an underground Amtrak line. The sense of community they had was remarkable. The soundtrack was pretty good as well...composed by DJ Shadow.


----------



## steinanwine

^ dammit! chicago public library does not have _Dark Days_ in their catalog! I've never heard of these mole people and now I am intrigued, but I refuse to rent movies now that I have started getting movies from the library excessively, free is good!


----------



## ego_loss

Dark Days was excellent. Really great subject for a documentary. Still, it left me feeling slightly dirty at the end.

I was dually impressed with the fact that the film crew was comprised of the same people living in the tunnels.


----------



## Finder

^Oh, wow, I had no idea they used them as the film crew. Pretty fucking cool!


----------



## AmorRoark

Dead Man is by far my favorite Jarmusch film as well.


----------



## alasdairm

dark days is, indeed, a great documentary.

related reading: Great documentaries

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:
			
		

> I saw Night On Earth many years ago.
> 
> I remember the Rosie Perez character making me LOL in it. WTF happened to her?.


She's in Pineapple Express, so not a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## tribal girl

^Yeah, curiosity got the better of me and I actually bothered to check after I posted that comment.


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## cletus

Last thing i watched was 300 in HD.

Stunningly brutal


----------



## faris

*mallrats*....for the millionth time.  that shit never gets old.


----------



## ego_loss

Finally got around to seeing this. I was putting it off because I heard some less than stellar reviews and I was afraid of them being right. They weren't. I loved it. Wes Anderson is still one of my favorite film makers.


----------



## alasdairm

^ after rushmore, it's my next favourite of his movies.

alasdair


----------



## ego_loss

I appreciate all his movies pretty equally... but if I had to pick I'd say nothing tops the way I felt after watching Bottle Rocket for the first time. He certainly hasn't lost his touch since then. Dignan and Anthony are one of my favorite on screen duos of all time. Right up there with Butch and Sundance.


----------



## S.M.F.G

Futureama: the beast with a billion backs:D 
good 4 a laugh, gotta love bender..he would be the model bluelighter


----------



## His Name Is Frank

ego_loss said:
			
		

> I appreciate all his movies pretty equally... but if I had to pick I'd say nothing tops the way I felt after watching Bottle Rocket for the first time. He certainly hasn't lost his touch since then. Dignan and Anthony are one of my favorite on screen duos of all time. Right up there with Butch and Sundance.


"Cuh caw! Cuh caw!"


----------



## AmorRoark

CletusVanDow said:
			
		

> Last thing i watched was 300 in HD.
> 
> Stunningly brutal



Films like this is why I need I need HD!


----------



## AmorRoark

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Finally got around to seeing this. I was putting it off because I heard some less than stellar reviews and I was afraid of them being right. They weren't. I loved it. Wes Anderson is still one of my favorite film makers.



I'm glad you think so! I, of course, feel the same way.


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## AmorRoark

^ Love that film! I was Rosemary for Halloween one year and, of course, nobody had a clue who I was supposed to be. 8)


----------



## ladyinthesky

aww
i had never seen it before but Swerz mom demanded that i watch it
its such a long movie, we  havent finished it yet but so far i like it
the old couple crack me up lol


----------



## tribal girl

*Bedazzled*






Why in Gods name did I watch this last night?!. 8) 

I should have known that a combination of Brendan Fraser and Elizabeth Hurley was a recipe for disaster. Absolute nonsense. I didn't laugh _once_.


----------



## S.M.F.G

i finaly got through, tromas redneck zombies without clean passing out.....totaly fucking hallarious after a bit of a slow start, then got mad head while watching family guy movie.
what more could a man ask for


----------



## mariacallas

Wow...I wanna see now that it's been mentioned here. Looks good. C.H.U.D. anybody?  

I saw this last night on DVD. I really liked it.





Seeing Jennifer Aniston playing someone completely different than her usual roles was nice.


----------



## AmorRoark

*The Good Girl* is so underrated!

tg: I watched *Bedazzled* on a plane trip back from Paris. Needless to say, I hate that fucking movie.


----------



## tribal girl

The only thing that kept me watching was Frances O'Connor.  

It frustrates me because she's not just a pretty face, I actually consider her to be a really good actress. She's just been incredibly unlucky as far as roles go, with the exception of a few.


----------



## fengtau

Bring it on.  

Please forgive me...I only watched is cause of Claire Bennet.


----------



## tribal girl

^You're forgiven, as I often do the same thing.

I was once forced to watch the first in that particular series of shit films. But Eliza Dushku and Kirsten Dunst made it almost bearable. 

I watched *Drugstore Cowboy* for the first time in ages last night. I always get a bit bored after Bob goes on the 21-step program though.


----------



## mariacallas

^Looove that movie! I never got bored with it. 

I watched The Virgin Suicides and The Last Emperor back to back last night ha ha ha. What a combination!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Why in Gods name did I watch this last night?!. 8)
> 
> I should have known that a combination of Brendan Fraser and Elizabeth Hurley was a recipe for disaster. Absolute nonsense. I didn't laugh _once_.


Shame on you for watching such nonsense! The only thing good about the entire movie was the part where Elizabeth Hurley was in the schoolgirl outfit.


----------



## alasdairm

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Why in Gods name did I watch this last night?!. 8)
> 
> I should have known that a combination of Brendan Fraser and Elizabeth Hurley was a recipe for disaster. Absolute nonsense. I didn't laugh _once_.


have you seen the original? it's absolutely brilliant.

alasdair


----------



## tribal girl

I can't stand Elizabeth Hurley, and I'm not into that whole schoolgirl outfit thing either.  

Catsuits, however, are a different story.


----------



## tribal girl

alasdairm said:
			
		

> have you seen the original? it's absolutely brilliant.
> 
> alasdair



Nup, I think that particular version has thrown me off now.


----------



## Finder

The Dark Knight.

I liked it.


----------



## jaymie

Masked and Anonymous

Bod Dylan, John Goodman, Jeff Bridges, Jessica Lange with Val Kilmer who plays a mad max core road warrior animal lover. Really trippy film. Dylan is great in it.


----------



## alasdairm

tribal girl said:
			
		

> Nup, I think that particular version has thrown me off now.


peter cook! as the devil! and his name is "_george spiggott_"! plus, the seven deadly sins show up at one point. it's excellent i promise (or your money back).

alasdair


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I hadn't seen this in years and snatched it up at my local pawn shop for $1.99. Great movie! Warren Beatty is great as a Senator, running for President and not holding anything back. 

This movie bends political correctness over a splintered wooden chair and dry rapes it silly. If you haven't ever seen it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## S.M.F.G

well this one again was not a movie but i just had to post it coz it was some of the funniest, tripped out, cool shit i have ever done seen 
"the mighty boosh" classic UK comedy, if u havnt heard of it check out the website, im assuming its www.themightyboosh.com
definitly a must see series


----------



## ego_loss

^^
I've had their "Jean Claude Jaquettie" and "bouncy bouncy" scrimps running through my head for the past week.


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ very cool thanks 4 those links.... pair of fuckin nutters they b..
OT: will b watching george carlins "life is worth losing" as soon as the squildren are in bed, can already say it'l b brilliant even though i have not yet seen it:D ...... George rules!


----------



## Psych0

tropic thunder. the white actor playin the black guy(forgot his name, was ironman in ironman) made the whole movie i swear


----------



## wanderlust

^ robert downey jr, yes?

no reservations.
i have to watch all movies related in this way to cooking. perhaps it is a sickness. i made myself sit through ratatouille just because thomas keller was on board to help out with the various recipes and dishes involved. this movie.... sappy dappy romance stuff... but no kitchen in the world is run at such a clean (absent of foul language, sexual remarks and such) as the one in this movie.


----------



## Swerlz

Heroes - Season 1 - Episode 7


----------



## JV

i liked this movie, but i need to see it again so i can really get it.  i felt like i was watching a movie in that time period, from the cover of the DVD, to the opening credits, to the end.  i think they did a real good job w/ that aspect and cate blanchett was damn good as the wife of a german SS soldier.  very believable as a german.  i was impressed.


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## S.M.F.G

george carlin on location @ the university of sothern california from way back in 1977, a huge difference to his later stuff, didnt enjoy as much, but still great.. im about to start "back in town" which i bielieve was his 1996 majour show, have good exptations of it


----------



## alasdairm

i've listened to the back in town audio many, many times. it is excellent.

alasdair


----------



## IcebergSlim

the thread title changed, it use to be last movie..*i think, now its last "thing" so technically it was the dnc, hillary clinton speech.. btw, michelle obama = fine az fuck.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Food Network
Unwrapped
yes im a loser like that


----------



## undead

i thought this was a pretty good movie. definitely worth a second watch cause i think i may have missed some integral parts though i caught the general theme.


----------



## S.M.F.G

alasdairm said:
			
		

> i've listened to the back in town audio many, many times. it is excellent.
> 
> alasdair



how right u are!! i was fully impressed with this one, what a classic.
i'v just gained his whole collection on DVD so there will be many posts about George 
givin him a break tonite but... "little nicky" is on TV... nice nice


----------



## tribal girl

*Overboard*






I fancied watching something familiar, and so I stuck the DVD on this afternoon. I absolutely adore Goldie Hawn, and all the ridiculous films she made way back when.


----------



## S.M.F.G

"total recall" such a great movie. back when arnie was just a dumbass beefcake actor, who'd of thunk he would be governer of california now watchin this and alike back in the day?:D


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## tribal girl

^Looks rubbish.  

Trailer


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ im actualy lookin foward to this one..... trailer seemed pertty cool to me 
but different strokes 4 different folks 
what was it like ladyinthesky? a yay or nay?
tarrintino rarley dissapoints me


----------



## His Name Is Frank

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> ^ im actualy lookin foward to this one..... trailer seemed pertty cool to me
> but different strokes 4 different folks
> what was it like ladyinthesky? a yay or nay?
> *tarrintino rarley dissapoints me*


First, it's spelled Tarantino. Second, he really has nothing to do with this movie. It was written and directed by Larry Bishop. If you hate it, don't blame Tarantino.


----------



## Swerlz

I watched Hell Ride with Lady last night

It was ok, i dont think she liked very much

there was A LOT of nudity in the movie and peyote


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ sounds the treat:D 
"beetlejuice" appeared on the screen late last night, i havnt watched it since i was like 13 or something, hellova lot ezyr to understand fully this time around..


----------



## fengtau

Saw Adam Sandler's Zohan last night.  It sucked!  I wanted to leave half way but I bought the massage chair seat so I did not want to waste it.


----------



## undead

movie theaters have massage chair seat's in asia??? as if your girls weren't already enough to make me want to live there... the massage chair seats have put me over the top.


----------



## tribal girl

*Ghost World*:






A film I can never tire of. Plus Thora Birch is so yummy looking in it.


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## S.M.F.G

last 4 episodes of season 5,
twas a shamelessathon


----------



## alasdairm

i have seen a handful of early episodes of that and it made me uncomfortable in ways only certain british comedy can.



alasdair


----------



## tribal girl

*Final Destination 2*:






Seen it before. It was enjoyable enough for one of those type of things.  

Then *Chopper*:






That was alright too. Although it seemed a bit comical to me, and the constant green hue was making me feel a bit sick.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> last 4 episodes of season 5,
> twas a shamelessathon


I'd never heard of this show before now. I just watched the lottery episode (Season 5, Episode 1) on YouTube. This show looks to be kind of brilliant. I'll definitely have to seek it out.


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## steinanwine

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> last 4 episodes of season 5,
> twas a shamelessathon



LOVE SHAMELESS. Its the absolute best. Seasons 1 and 2 are my favorite. 


Recently watched ... 





8/10





8/10





A really cute PBS documentary, *Ferrets: The Pursuit of Excellence*. It was such a silly and relatively pathetic documentary of people showing their Ferrets at competitions that it seemed like a mocumentary but oh, it was real.
9/10, I loved it.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Swerz said:
			
		

>




lol me too


----------



## wanderlust

reality bites back
i like this concept. i like the sardonic tone of the show.
i really like michael ian black.


----------



## LoveAlways

SO FUNNY wish I were stoned


----------



## S.M.F.G

last nite i watch a bumfights production (i think) named " terrorists killers and middle eastern whackos"  was fucking graphic to say the least, im about to move on to "crackheads gone wild" maybe revisit the ol "bumfights" collection while im @ it.... its been too long since iv seen some good ol american entertainment:D


----------



## alasdairm

LoveAlways said:
			
		

> SO FUNNY wish I were stoned


i have seen that once and i was baked as a cake. i can not imagine enjoying it if not high 

alasdair


----------



## L2R

the da vinci code was on while i was doing some housework and sorting shit out last night and it was worse than i remember. craptacular.


----------



## ladyinthesky

just started getting into it the other week. i am on the second season now. trying to catch up before the new season comes out. i cant believe i never watched it when it first came out. but im watching it without the commercials so i like it this way better lol


----------



## fengtau

ryanlaughlin said:
			
		

> movie theaters have massage chair seat's in asia??? as if your girls weren't already enough to make me want to live there... the massage chair seats have put me over the top.



Yes!  You pay an extra 5 bucks to get this:


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

also watched Transformers, V For Vendetta, You Me and Dupree and Night At The Museum, all in 720p HD on the 60+ inch screen :D

Oh, and I watched about 10 minutes of Miami Vice.  Whoever made that movie needs to be executed.  Absolutely fucking horrible.  If I cant get through the first 10 minutes of a movie in a RIDICULOUS home theatre, you have made something horrible.  Miami Vice is nothing short of horrible.

EDIT (Miami Vice cont'd):

jamie foxx gets a pardon, the audio engineer can live...but everyone else that was a part of that movie needs to be taken out behind the woodshed

EDIT 2 (You, Me And Dupree): I completely forgot about the dream sequence scene with Lance Armstrong.  Words can't express how funny that shit is.


----------



## LoveAlways

The entire second season is the last thing I watched


----------



## S.M.F.G

UK tv show called "balls of steel" basicly a bunch of UK comics roaming the streets and fucking with people in hallarious ways..
my favourite is the big bald guy who goes up to people and says "do ya fancy a bum?" this time he was hitting celebrities. so fucking funny!!


----------



## fengtau

Season 5


----------



## ego_loss

steinanwine said:
			
		

> A really cute PBS documentary, *Ferrets: The Pursuit of Excellence*. It was such a silly and relatively pathetic documentary of people showing their Ferrets at competitions that it seemed like a mocumentary but oh, it was real.
> 9/10, I loved it.



Damn straight it is real. I was a certified NAFA (North American Ferret Association) judge at the tender age of 16. We even showed a few of our own.

I'm not proud.

But yeah... I lived that documentary. And yes... looking back on it... it was pathetic.

Thanks for bringing up a painful and humiliating part of my youth.


----------



## S.M.F.G

"south park season 8"  never get sick of dat shit


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

^come on! season 9 is so much better


----------



## steinanwine

ego_loss said:
			
		

> Damn straight it is real. I was a certified NAFA (North American Ferret Association) judge at the tender age of 16. We even showed a few of our own.
> 
> I'm not proud.
> 
> But yeah... I lived that documentary. And yes... looking back on it... it was pathetic.
> 
> Thanks for bringing up a painful and humiliating part of my youth.




Sorry to bring up painful memories, but as I said, I loved the documentary haha, don't feel too bad. Did your ferrets win anything?


----------



## ladyinthesky

Heroes Season 2 episode 9

Im ready for the new season to start


----------



## S.M.F.G

bRoken&foRgoTTen said:
			
		

> ^come on! season 9 is so much better


right u are 
but season 10 is also better than 9
11 better than 10
and im only upto episode 7 of seasn 12, then theyz kinda dissapeared 
these ladz gotta pull thier finger out n fsinish this mufuka up:D 
point each season usaly outdoes the other(with the exetion of season one) that tha classic shit!


----------



## steinanwine

7/10, fairly entertaining but certainly not as gripping as the film jacket makes it out to be.





8/10, very good movie, been trying to see it for years. Heartbreaking and moving, well acted and very interesting. Really enjoyed it but couldn't watch this movie more than once.





9/10, such a good, cute and funny movie. I really loved this, liked it more than I thought I would. It was just so enjoyable and nice to watch. I love Emily Mortimer and Ryan Gosling was great as Lars, he was so funny.


----------



## tribal girl

I watched one of the most appalling films I've seen in a long time.

*In The Cut*:






I was just losing track of what was going on the entire time. And Meg Ryan's botoxed face was irritating me all the way through. What an absolute stinker.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Strange little movie in the same vein as the Coen brothers films. Matt Dillon and Steve Zahn are great, as is Christina Applegate. It's one of those rare films in the sense that I really wasn't pulled into it until the last 20 minutes of the movie. There are a lot of twists that are revealed all the way into the final credits. This is a fun film. A nice balance of drama, comedy and dark moments.


----------



## ladyinthesky

I always liked this movie


----------



## IcebergSlim

_Ester: I didn't want to accept my wretched role. But now it's too damn lonely. We try out attitudes and find them all worthless. The forces are all too strong. I mean the forces... the horrible forces. You need to watch your step among all the ghosts and memories.
Ester: All this talk... There's no need to discuss loneliness. It's a waste of time. _


----------



## Rated E

*Sin City* [2005]










I love this movie from start to finish. Though I like Marv's segment the most.


----------



## Rated E

Actually that was the last DVD I watched. I watched *Pulp Fiction* when I chanced upon it on tv the other night. A very re-watchable film.






I like this movie from start to finish. Though I like the scenes with Vince and Jules the most.


----------



## Arnold

I so need to learn how to remove wheel clamps, private firms are overzealous with them.





Discovery goes Mongolia


----------



## ladyinthesky

This movie is alright
It reminds me of the stories I've read about the Manson murders.
I enjoyed having a good scare though, made me jump a few times


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You might want to add another image, *soul scientist*. I'm seeing nothing but red x.

Last DVD I watched was the last of Heroes Season 1. Great series, but the ending was a little disappointing to say the least. Oh well. The box set cost me less than $20.00. Hurray for the evil empire known as Wal-Mart!


----------



## IcebergSlim

se7en


----------



## spork

_Running With Scissors_


----------



## mariacallas

^^I've been postponing watching that. I already finished the book, and of course, it was awesome. Don't want the movie to mess with my perception of it  What did you think ?


----------



## spork

I liked it! Of course it wasn't exactly like the book and there were some things missing that I thought should have been it, but overall I enjoyed it. I also avoided watching it for quite some time for the same reason you have been avoiding it. 

The book is definitely better (as usual), but I think you'll appreciate the movie if you liked the book. I did laugh out loud during parts of the movie, which says a lot because I rarely do that for movies.


----------



## JV

it was a pretty good movie.  phillip seymour hoffman was incredibly good as a CIA agent, as well as tom hanks playing the real life congressman charlie wilson of the 2nd district of texas.  they both can play so many different roles so well.  julia roberts did very good also as a rich socialite who pulled many strings to help the cause, which was arming the mujahideen and essentially ending the cold war.  i havent seen her in a movie in a long ass time.  she still looks damn good.


----------



## S.M.F.G

this movie "anatomie" came on SBS last nite after shamless.... was SOOOO stoked i watched it, had passed it in the vidoe shop a few times but had given it a miss...was Freakin excelent apart from the subtitles, very creepy shit... but toataly enjoyable:D


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> right u are
> but season 10 is also better than 9
> 11 better than 10
> and im only upto episode 7 of seasn 12, then theyz kinda dissapeared
> these ladz gotta pull thier finger out n fsinish this mufuka up:D
> point each season usaly outdoes the other(with the exetion of season one) that tha classic shit!




I just bought season 11 yesterday ... still have to watch it ... i threw the DVD in while i showered before work, and got out and watched the "lice episode" ... it started my night off with a great laugh


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

Right now I am watching _Modern Marvels_ ... dont ask me why, I have seen every episode at least 2-3 times ... but I always have to double check to see what today's episode is, and end up rewatching. (as long as it aint religious theme crap, like "bible tech" or some bullshit)


----------



## Swerlz

Weeds season 4 episode 12


----------



## S.M.F.G

george carlins "personal favorites" from 2001, i was shocked to see shows in there that i dont have!! maybe those ones werent HBO's works 
nevertheless was as always fucking brilliant!!
long live poor ol dead george   he'd have been one i would have liked to meet


----------



## L2R

i watched the entire animated series tonight. loved this when i was younger. still awesome but what the fuck was that about, really!


----------



## S.M.F.G

not like we havnt all seen this a million times already... it was on tv tonight so i just had to revisit "national lampoons vacation" the origional where theyz cross countrien to go to wally world.... i had toataly forgotten how cool that movie is.. and was gr8 to c john candy shot in the arse with the bb gun:D 
like he woulda even felt it


----------



## steinanwine

9/10, Awesome. Probably better than *Barton Fink*.





10/10, I loved this movie, everything about it was awesome to me. Loved the mix of comedy, drama and murder. Collin Farrel was fantastic in it.


----------



## ladyinthesky

i love how she bashes all the celebrities
the show gives me a good laugh


----------



## steinanwine

^ ugh, what a no talent. 

she was good as a stand-up but then she went and hollywoodized herself and got a crappy talk show.


----------



## ladyinthesky

^the only part i like is when she has the other people talking with her
some of the people are funny
i dont watch the interviews, they suck


----------



## steinanwine

8.5/10, very cool, very strange, but verrrrrry cool. Can't wait for _Day Watch_.


----------



## Arnold

Something different


----------



## JV

^^what did you think, arnold?  sounds good from reading the description.






i love this movie.  couldnt get tired of it i dont think.

(*princess mononoke*)


----------



## Arnold

Much better then I thought it would be, unsurprisingly Paul Verhoeven did a great job.
Factually it's quite accurate aswell unlike Battle of the Bulge.
Hopefully this will be good aswell


----------



## S.M.F.G

Bill hicks DVD "satirist, social critic, stand up comedian LIVE"
shows included one night stand, relentless and revelations + a sweet documentary about the life of tha lad! great stuff! need to head bak to tha video store but been watching the same stuff in my collection 4 tha past week or so, its startin to get boreing


----------



## L2R

JV said:
			
		

> ^^what did you think, arnold?  sounds good from reading the description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this movie.  couldnt get tired of it i dont think.
> 
> (*princess mononoke*)


brilliant. one of my most favourite films. i told the missus about it recently and will start a thread on it.


----------



## fengtau

My daughter, my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## L2R

last film i watched was adaptation (again). still love its cleverness despite its pretentiousness.


----------



## AmorRoark

Though I'm generally a lover of pretentious films I think _Adaptation_ particularly excels in that it seems it's painstakingly awareness of it pretension.


----------



## S.M.F.G

"anatomie 2" was on tv tonight... much like the first... creepy creepy german shit! very cool but:D


----------



## tribal girl

I started to watch *How To Marry A Millionaire*:






I fell asleep just over an hour into it. I was already tired, and it wasn't really holding my attention. Definitely not one of my favourite Marilyn films. And isn't Lauren Bacall always putting down various actresses for being inferior to herself?. Well, if this film's anything to go by, she's got absolutely no right to be making those sort of claims. Totally wooden, and as far as I'm concerned, no sex appeal either.


----------



## deeCee

Its not a mind blowing movie by any means, but does have a few good twists and turns.. 7.5/10


----------



## L2R

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> Though I'm generally a lover of pretentious films I think _Adaptation_ particularly excels in that it seems it's painstakingly awareness of it pretension.


so true :D 


i'm very curious about kauffman's next project, his directorial debut.


----------



## S.M.F.G

today i got into geoerge carlins "playing with your head"... which im assuming is the same show as the audio "class clown" iv heard of as at the start of it he talks of the class clown... one of his more brilliant earlier shows i thought it extremley fucking excelent


----------



## His Name Is Frank

fengtau said:
			
		

> My daughter, my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it!


Dammit man. That's like the 50th time you've watched this movie. I've gotta check it out myself. Impawards must be one hell of a great movie.


----------



## tribal girl

I watched *Smart People* last night:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0858479/

I _knew_ it wasn't gonna be _that_ great, but I had to see it, if only to satisfy my current Ellen Page addiction. 

She was a complete geeky republican in it. Lurves it. :D


----------



## mariacallas

Impacto Profundo said:
			
		

> brilliant. one of my most favourite films. i told the missus about it recently and will start a thread on it.




my gawsh I've been putting off watching this for ages. Thanks for reminding me IP. I need to watch this back to back with Howl's Moving Castle. Which one did you like better, btw?


----------



## steinanwine

Pretty funny and entertaining, a bit too long however. I still really enjoyed it though.





This was okay, definitely enjoyable but missing something the other Coen Bros films have. Clooney was great, as always.


----------



## Arnold

Had to rewatch this


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I enjoyed it. Not a great Coen film by any means, but enjoyable nonetheless. I agree that Clooney was great in this. Very out of character from what he usually does.


----------



## LoveAlways

my boyfriend MADE me watch it 8)


----------



## ladyinthesky

^sure your bf did lol
jk  






theres nothing on right now
this is quite entertaining to watch


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*ladyinthesky*? We seriousy need to have an intervention about the shows you watch. Stop watching VH1 and that will solve 99% of the problem right there.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

It's on right now.

Still love it.


----------



## ladyinthesky

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> *ladyinthesky*? We seriousy need to have an intervention about the shows you watch. Stop watching VH1 and that will solve 99% of the problem right there.




hahaah ok the thing is i usually watch food network, yeah im a loser
but there was nothing on than so i had to watch that. i know i watch crappy shows plus i watch for lolz, not to see who gets chosen, i could care less...Heroes is on soon though so my problem will be solved


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Cube? You have redeemed yourself, young lady!

Now you need to watch this one:





I think it's as good, if not better, than the first Cube. The rest are garbage though.


----------



## alicat72

steinanwine said:
			
		

> *Fargo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much entirely perfect. 9/10, such a funny, awesome, _awesome_ movie.



 my fav cohen bros film


----------



## L2R

i didn't know they made a third cube film. i aint even seen the second.

we watched speed racer. fun shit despite the crappy dialogue and horrendously choppy first twenty minutes.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i saw that on the imax screen and loved it - it was overwhelmingly sensory.

alasdair


----------



## ladyinthesky

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Cube? You have redeemed yourself, young lady!
> 
> Now you need to watch this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's as good, if not better, than the first Cube. The rest are garbage though.




i agree
ive seen them all , it was on TV the other day


----------



## tribal girl

*The Dreamers*:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0309987/

I liked it a lot. I related to their obsessions regarding film, and their need for acceptance. 

Also, when did I start thinking Michael Pitt was hot?. :D


----------



## S.M.F.G

killer flick on tv last night called "colateral" had tom cockwad cruise in it he palys this hitman who abducts a taxi driver to do his nights work.... highly enjoyable, also flicked in the ads to a documentary of the life of general Tido... the lad who for just a little while brought some unity to the former republic of youkoslavia..also very interesting watchin... finished the night off with "hot fuzz" , " i now pronounce you chuck and larry" then george carlins "complaints and grievences"  
big night 4 da flicks


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Evad

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> I think it's as good, if not better, than the first Cube. The rest are garbage though.



Totally agree! Cube 2: Hypercube is awful; flying triangles and terrible CGI  plus that old woman really annoys me.

Just watched the 2 new episodes of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, really enjoyed them both.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Just watched The Exorcist with Swerz
first time i saw the whole
what a fucked up movie lol


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ ahhh the excorsist:D 
truly a great, one of my favs....
brilliant yes...fucked up movie...toataly!!
jus my kinda flick, im gonna watch "cannibal hollucast" tonight now
thanks 4 tha inspiration


----------



## alasdairm

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> killer flick on tv last night called "colateral" had tom cockwad cruise in it he palys this hitman who abducts a taxi driver to do his nights work.... highly enjoyable


i can't believe you didn't mention jamie foxx - he acts cruise of the screen in that movie.

alasdair


----------



## deeCee

Shit, shit and more shit... I wonder how much they paid tarintino to put his name on it... Its the same as the first, cept replace the guys with girls and vice versa


----------



## ladyinthesky

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> ^ ahhh the excorsist:D
> truly a great, one of my favs....
> brilliant yes...fucked up movie...toataly!!
> jus my kinda flick, im gonna watch "cannibal hollucast" tonight now
> thanks 4 tha inspiration




eww @ cannibal holocaust


----------



## Unglued

just watched 'Patriot Games' on AMC.

classic early 90's action movie.


----------



## Arnold

10/10  Atonement





7/10 Fifth patient, headfuck!


----------



## deeCee

Adam Sandler does it again, very entertaining


----------



## tribal girl

First off, I watched a classic horror, *Nightmare On Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors*:






Followed by, *After Hours*, on TV last night:






One of the weirdest little films I'd seen in ages. Quite entertaining.

And right now, *The Prince And The Showgirl*:






This was the first Marilyn Monroe films I ever saw (years ago). She was one of those people I was determined not to like, but she was just so lovely in this. How could I refuse her charm?.


----------



## fengtau

One of my all time fav!


----------



## L2R

mononoke hime

i just wish i had my old dvd copy (ex took it). spectacular film.


----------



## felix

watching 'from dusk till dawn' on the TV just now. i'd forgotten just how awesome it is! :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bar Patron: Hey, hey. Yeah you, get up. What are you retarded? Get off the fucking car! 

Raving Bitch: Hey dickless, get off the fucking car! Hey fucksuck, get your slippery fucking ass off the car! Listen to me, get off the fucking car with your fucking ass! 

Parker: Shut that cunts mouth or I'll come over there and fuckstart her head! 

Raving Bitch: You're gonna wish you never fucking got up this fucking morning asshole, because my boyfriend's gonna fuck you up! And then after that while he's fucking up your fucking gay uncle over there I'm gonna fucking cut off your cock and mail it to your mother, you fucking faggot bitch! You gaylord fucking bitch! How do you like that? You like that a lot you fucking faggot? You like to ass fuck? Fontanella fucking babyheads! 

Bar Patron: Go ahead. 

Raving Bitch: You like to fuck babyheads? You like to fuck boys? He's gonna fuck you in the ass, how do you like that? He's not even gay but he'll do it just to fuck your ass up even more!


----------



## L2R

^fun movie

i watched the first half of "88 minutes" 
turned it off cuz it was so crap. bad filmmaking alarm bells were going off in my head every several  minutes.

i will now not go see the pacino/deniro flick coming out. same director. i'm surprised to see he's been directing features since at least 1986 cuz i thought i was watching a film student try to make a blockbuster.


----------



## tribal girl

*Mouth To Mouth*






Meh, it was OK. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I bought it on DVD a month ago and watched it. I had seen it on HBO and was surprised by how much they actually cut from the movie. Not as funny as Super Troopers, but still a damn funnny movie.


----------



## fengtau




----------



## Ravr

The Tripper






haha, this movie is a killer, hippies high on acid and pills getting slashed by a killer dressed as  Ronald Raegan hahah haha haha haha haha


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## AmorRoark

brilliantly terrifying.


5/5


----------



## tribal girl

On TV last night...

*Point Break*:






It's one of those you don't really wanna like, probably due to the cast, but it's quite a fun film.

Then, I attempted to watch *Natural Born Killers*:






I was starting to fall asleep after about 20 mins into it, so I switched it off. Seen it millions of times before anyway.


----------



## mariacallas

Wall-E...finally. Oh how I love it so. I even cried.   
I'm such a pile of mush.


----------



## S.M.F.G

upon returning rather messy from 24 hrs of straight out hard rolling. i lay bak on my couch and treated myself to the flik "street kings" fucking fab movie though i fell adose probs 10 mins b4 the finish 
just picked up that "way of the gun" and am looking foward to that.... now im off to watch "Doomsday" looks like pretty cool shit....
hey while i think of it has anyone seen "the seed" yet, mate watched it and hes a horror flik freak but said that one fucked with him pretty bad.. jus wonderin if anyone else seen it yet?
:D


----------



## JV

baldwin and kingsley did not disappoint.  i also thought this movie was quite a bit older than 1999.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I hadn't seen it in years. My ex gf picked it up yesterday for $5.00 and asked if I would watch her son for a few hours today. I popped it into the player and blew the little 7 year old's mind. He loved it!


----------



## tribal girl

*Memoirs Of An Invisible Man*






I wasn't expecting much, but I ended up really enjoying it. Which is funny, because I can't stand Chevy Chase.


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched *The Ice Storm* on TV:






It's about the third time I've seen it, and I think it's a charming little film.

Then earlier on today I watched a bit of my first Rita Hayworth film, The Lady In Question. I was a bit disappointed with it, and her. I'd still quite like to see Gilda though.


----------



## who_can_say

On the weekend I watched *Bobby* by Emilio Estevez starring just about every actor going around these days. I usually love multi character multi storyline films but this had too many 'main' characters and you didn't get to know enough about them to care about them. But a decent movie nonetheless.


----------



## tribal girl

^Yeah, I felt the same way about it. Demi Moore did a good job though, I liked her in it.

The last thing I watched was Gummo. Way too depressing for my liking.


----------



## L2R

this trashy noise was on in the background last night. 

stupid nonsense


edit: V fixxed. i only just realised you weren't trying to be a cleverbum with my username


----------



## tribal girl

impawards ftl.

Everybody knows that.


----------



## S.M.F.G

HisNameIsFrank said:
			
		

> Bar Patron: Hey, hey. Yeah you, get up. What are you retarded? Get off the fucking car!
> 
> Raving Bitch: Hey dickless, get off the fucking car! Hey fucksuck, get your slippery fucking ass off the car! Listen to me, get off the fucking car with your fucking ass!
> 
> Parker: Shut that cunts mouth or I'll come over there and fuckstart her head!
> 
> Raving Bitch: You're gonna wish you never fucking got up this fucking morning asshole, because my boyfriend's gonna fuck you up! And then after that while he's fucking up your fucking gay uncle over there I'm gonna fucking cut off your cock and mail it to your mother, you fucking faggot bitch! You gaylord fucking bitch! How do you like that? You like that a lot you fucking faggot? You like to ass fuck? Fontanella fucking babyheads!
> 
> Bar Patron: Go ahead.
> 
> Raving Bitch: You like to fuck babyheads? You like to fuck boys? He's gonna fuck you in the ass, how do you like that? He's not even gay but he'll do it just to fuck your ass up even more!



 ^^i just got thru this one and thouroughly enjoyed it!!
the last week has produced some fucking great films includeing: Zeitgeist and zeitgeist addendum, dargonwars, jaimie foxx unleashed, some new owen wilson flik where he playes a bodyguard to some little school kids, doomsday, the bill and ted two (excelent adventure and bogus journey).. am just startin to watch "the kingdom" with jaimie foxx, is shapeing up to be a great one:D 
tonight "the ring of power" expecting good things from that too


----------



## mariacallas

With no prior knowledge about this film I have to admit I quite liked 9 songs, a movie that showed the  reality of a sexual relationship between two people interspersed with live footage from the couple's dates at various gigs. Even with a minimal storyline, almost zero character development and explicit (mostly unflattering) sex scenes, it still moved me a lot...

After watching it and reading lots of reviews I'm aware many thought it sucked...so I won't be surprised if anybody here does too 

The soundtrack is fantastic too.


----------



## Dtergent

I saw Fados, which is a docu about _fado _.

The music was generally wonderful, but the dancing was ballet-sort and also there were a lot of cheesy "interpretative" scenes. I would have appreciated more earthy and traditional sorts. 

I guessed it was from the early nineties but only made last year! What jarringly different sensibilities!

But generally, a good circling around the music!


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

this newest episode of South Park where George Lucas and Stephen Spielberg are arrested for the rape of Indiana Jones...LMMFAO!


----------



## L2R

you see one wong kar wai film, you've seen them all. i really liked "in the mood for love" and "2046" was okay. this is just more of exactly the same stuff, only with white people. in fact, many times i thought to myself how they the star cast seemed to be performing very chinese style drama. 

i'm really tired of mr wong's overuse of lower frame rates. what began as elegant and sublime in ITMFL has become tedious and a cliche of itself.


----------



## DarthMom

"lars and the real girl"






i think a good summation would be "eh."


----------



## L2R

feeling antsy cuz i haven't really enjoyed a film in a while i cracked open my well worn dvd of






i dunno, from a filmmaking point of view i loved every minute of it, but storywise, i never really paid much attention to its absurdity. i dunno if this is a result of watching it more maturely or if i'm going through a cynical phase in my film appreciation, but taken at face value, there are too many nonsensical and ridiculous points that this film relies upon to get to it's few substantial points. 

i'm saddened. dunno whether it's cuz i used to love this film or i don't really any more.


----------



## PsYcHoAcTiViSt

*PATHOLOGY*

This movie is soooo badass!
From the creators of Crank.
If you havent seen it I highly recommend it.
Heres the trailer:
http://www.enterpathologylab.com/


----------



## S.M.F.G

last nite i revisited "Pulp Fiction"...dunno why, its just the kind of movie that needs to be seen again sometimes 
today it's the entire first season of "the mighty boosh":D 
shits n giggles


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2




----------



## tribal girl

I've only seen Dark Angel once before, so I decided to watch another episode on TV just now. It turned out to be the _*same*_ episode I watched about a year ago. How odd. :D


----------



## RexHunt




----------



## thugpassion

Bootleg copie of TropicThunder.


----------



## JV

nothing all that great, but it had its funny parts.  i like carell and ive never seen hathaway in a film before, and my god, she is beautiful!


----------



## L2R

burn after reading


-really good (see the thread)


----------



## RexHunt




----------



## L2R

body of lies. 

good, solid entertainment. not great.


----------



## tribal girl

*Stand By Me:*






It had been a while, so I dusted off the DVD, and stuck it on. It never, ever gets boring. Even after all these years. I think it's pretty timeless too. Whenever I watch it I forget that I'm watching an 80's movie. Maybe because it was set in a different era?. I dunno, but it just doesn't have that cheap 80's feel to it.


----------



## wanderlust

last movies: 





 first heathers (again, exposed a virgin to it)

then i exposed him to


----------



## tribal girl

^Oooh, excellent choices WL. 

I wanna watch Heathers now. :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Man, I'll never tire of Heathers.


----------



## spork

Reno 911


----------



## Belisarius

Movie:  Pet Sematary
Show:  Time Warp (Discovery Channel)


----------



## tribal girl

I watched *Halloween 2* last night:






I sat down to watch it thinking it was the one with those pumpkin head mask thingies (must be the third one). Anyway, I'd never even seen this one, which was a nice surprise. But it wasn't anything too exciting anyway. Worth a watch though.


----------



## auto238367

Dark City.  Its like the matrix, only low budget, and less computerish.

fucking win tho.


----------



## L2R

^the first matrix used part of the original set from dark city i hear.


----------



## mariacallas

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> Man, I'll never tire of Heathers.


:D:D:D

Last night I caught this on HBO...





I missed the opening credits so I didn't even know what the title was. But I liked it a lot...and I knew nothing about it at all !  Very heartfelt and fulfilling.


----------



## McFly

Californication and The Shield are being watched a lot


----------



## Defunkt

Superbad - loved it!


----------



## DarthMom

michel gondry's be kind, rewind. 

not too bad.


----------



## mariacallas

Haven't seen it in a while so popped my DVD in the player. ahhhhh...still so sad, bleak, depressing, and the best movie I've seen in a while i like it's unconditional love (a paradox in this movie, i know..) and it's unapologetic selfishness. omg...that scene where nicholas cage downs a whole bottle of rum or whisky in the strip bar...FUCK!

Then I watched this afterwards:




Still not finished because I got bored and fell asleep so I'll be back later.


----------



## DarthMom

the music within. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0422783/

not too shabby, pick it up


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Heathers

It was pretty good; I like dark 80s movies.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas... I absolutely despised My Blueberry Nights and think it is something of a terrible fluke in Wong Kar-wai's career. Total cheese!!! How did you find it?

The last ones I saw were Nocturna, an animated feature






As well as El Violin, which tore me apart. Here is the trailer of that. It reminded me of my friends who are in a war in my country and their relationships with the rebel groups in their areas.


----------



## L2R

cate, hugo and noni at their absolute best. i love this film so much. lucky i caught it on abc last night.


----------



## auto238367

The Wizard


----------



## JV

for the first time:






in one word, haunting.  see this movie if you havent, even if you dont like animated features.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Season 2 Episode 9
good season so far


----------



## L2R

JV said:


> for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in one word, haunting.  see this movie if you havent, even if you dont like animated features.



i want to watch it again. i own a copy, but my wife absolutely refuses to watch it with me. she has never seen it and is adamant about never seeing it. i've tried to get her to watch it for years. 

excellent film


----------



## AmorRoark

I've been wanting to watch this film for a couple months after reading one of the actual cases being argued in the court regarding the ownership of paintings stolen by the Nazi Party during WWII due to their "degenerate" status or being owned by Jewish people. So I've been wanting to watch this for quite some time and I actually saw it on the shelf of my library today and thought about picking it up but decided against it because it was in VHS. And what happens? I randomly turn on my tv at exactly 2am and it had just started on PBS. I love when things like this work out.

It's really good so far too.


----------



## mariacallas

Impacto Profundo said:


> i want to watch it again. i own a copy, but my wife absolutely refuses to watch it with me. she has never seen it and is adamant about never seeing it. i've tried to get her to watch it for years.
> 
> excellent film



Thanks to IP's generosity and thoughtfulness, I was able to watch this a few years ago


----------



## spork

Gossip Girl. Yeah, I know it's crappy teenage drama but that's my weakness.


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> mariacallas... I absolutely despised My Blueberry Nights and think it is something of a terrible fluke in Wong Kar-wai's career. Total cheese!!! How did you find it?



Sadly...it sucked I wish I didn't buy the DVD! Arrrgh! I think a rewatching of In the Mood for Love is in order, in order to wash away the sour milk taste in my mouth


----------



## wanderlust

i found this poster and review on movies that are gay



> f ever I am presented the opportunity to make a motion picture, I can tell you with absolute certainty that my first thought will NOT be, "Hmmmm, I think Bjork would be great in this part." Come on who thinks to themselves, "With Bjork, this really has a chance of something." But it gets worse. Not only is the lead role played by the above mentioned, now, singer/actress, but this movie was turned into a musical, featuring random moments were the characters bust out into song, and this includes the exact moment before the lead character is hung for murder. If you want to watch a movie that half way through it you decide the only way you can finish it is if you watch the rest of the movie in fast forward, this is the one for you.



i enjoyed that review... more than i enjoyed the movie. i struggled through it in a few parts. i even heard a few good reviews about it. i knew it was going to be askew from 'normal movie lines' with bjork in it. in fact, i enjoy bjork. i listen to bjork. i was even a heavy listener way back in my angst filled eight grade year. i will still find myself going through her songs on random afternoons. i respect her work with her now husband matthew barney. but after this movie i think i am on a good long hiatus from her.


----------



## mariacallas

Again, on DVD...sublime..as delicious as when I first viewed it on the big screen.


----------



## JV

incroyable!


----------



## ladyinthesky

I forgot how much i liked this movie


----------



## wanderlust

i really enjoyed it. 
enjoyed it so much more than i was expecting. i started with hesitation and just as an afternoon time killer... and ended up with a really good flick.  sure i wasn't fabulously keen on the intertwining of every part of the story... but the overall idea behind the film carried it for me.


----------



## AmorRoark

JV said:


> incroyable!



Man, I feel like I am the only person who didn't really like this film. I recognized how well it was put together I just personally didn't like it.


----------



## m1ntz

My Best Friend's Girlfriend
with Kate Hudson decent movie


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Last night I watched:






Not a bad little movie. Had me on the edge of my seat at the climax.

And then:






Found the DVD in my closet. I think I bought it at a garage sale while intoxicated on something-or-other.

Hardly what you'd call an evening of culture, but between the both of them, they kept me off the streets for about five hours.


----------



## L2R

still smarting from the fryday hangover, i chucked this on. 
piece of crap. the same one note mr smith has played since clerks: adolescent obscene humour and adolescent (idiotic) romance. ugh.

i laffed at the "revenge of the shit" line but that was it.

no matter, i didn't pay for it. i didn't dload it. i wasted nothing but 90 hungover minutes.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I watched it last night. It stunk. Pun intended. Some of the movie was ok, but it was the same plotline from a much better horror movie called Dead End.


----------



## ladyinthesky

Great movie. Its very hard to find for a decent price down here, but I finally bought it  
its one of my all time favorite movies


----------



## L2R

i had a good film run...

friday night on dvd




one flew over the cuckoo's nest. classic. appropriate after the couple 



Spoiler: ofotcn



lobotomy


 docos i saw this week

saturday




ron howard's frost/nixon. nice flick, mainly due to the story. annoyed me to no end the glaring obvious fuck up portraying sydney in the early 70's with a modern building in the middle of the background. small thing, but since it is so easy to fix, it makes the error big in my book. 

sunday on HD broadcast




die hard with a vengeance. silly fun. not as good as the original but better than the other two. 

monday on rented blu-ray




the adventures of baron munchausen. i can't believe i haven't seen this fun piece before. i love gilliam. gilliam>>>>>>gondry imo.

tonight after training i reckon i'll be watching natural born killers on rented bluray. :D


----------



## kytnism

was better than id expected.

...kytnism...


----------



## Belisarius

Iron Man.

Well-done, with awesome F/X, but still thoroughly unsurprising.


----------



## tribal girl

I got all excited when I noticed this was coming on TV. I absolutely loved it when I was a kid. I remember being in hysterics during the aerobics-whilst-chained-to-the-bed scene. But alas, it didn't deliver. 






Then a few days later I caught the tail end of this. I can never resist the charms of Goldie Hawn. Absolutely hilariously tacky, cheap, and 80's.


----------



## ladyinthesky

The Wrestler

Mickey Rourke deserved the Golden GLobe, he made a great come back and the movie was awesome


----------



## Swerlz

The Simpsons season 5 episode 18 - Burns' Heir

Nearly drowning in the bathtub, Mr. Burns decides to find an heir. He sees it in the form of Bart Simpson and coerces the young Simpson into staying with him.


----------



## alasdairm

slumdog millionaire - it was incredible

alasdair


----------



## Dtergent

*The Spirit *

The feel was a bit too stage-theatery for me, and I'm not a fan of the tint, etc. I dunno, but the excuse for cheese and 1-D characters is always that "it is a comic book adaptation" and it's "supposed to be like that", but I'm not getting conned into watching any of them anymore 






*Bad Education*

I swear I didn't see this for Gael's bulge scene. Always a bundle of intense emotions for Almodovar. This was one a bit more surprising than the rest of his films, and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## undead

ladyinthesky said:


> The Wrestler
> 
> Mickey Rourke deserved the Golden GLobe, he made a great come back and the movie was awesome



i want to see this movie. especially knowing it was directed by darren aronofsky who i'm quite the fan of (don't care what anyone says).

the last movie i watched... though i've seen it a NUMBER of times in my days. was rushmore. LOVE that movie. it was the first wes anderson film i saw and it stuck with me before i ever even knew who wes anderson was. i've been on a huge wes anderson kick since watching the darjeeling limited for the first time about 3 days ago. i also just rewatched the life aquatic 2 days ago.

but anyways... the last movie i watched was rushmore.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## mariacallas

Note: Never link pics from impawards  

I really want to watch the Wrestler as well...as I have always loved Mickey Rourke, all the way back to his _Diner_ days.  He looks so different now though....bah...nevertheless, he's still a fucking awesome actor.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It was very silly. I wanted to bitchslap the movie, but feared breaking it as it was a Netflix DVD and I didn't want to pay for it.


----------



## silentscience

Seasons 1-5!!! about halfway through season 1. Shit is kickass!


----------



## L2R

tonight






fucking sick. best 3d i've ever seen, and on the biggest screen in the world. the crowd and the drum kit and the band members were all spectacularly three dimensional.


----------



## mariacallas

On cable last night....and I've seen it like 295792385 times. LOVEIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakuza

caught bottle rocket tonight.  i did not like it at all the first time i saw it.  liked darjeeling limited, loved a life aquatic, appreciated this film much more this time around.  i guess ive matured movie wise over the past 13
 years.


----------



## mariacallas

Popped my DVD of this into the player for a trip down memory lane...quintessential 80s highschool comedy and one of my faves! (tribal girl you _know_ I thought about you the whole time I was watching !) 





We got the Beat!

_Mike Damone: I can see it all now, this is gonna be just like last summer. You fell in love with that girl at the Fotomat, you bought forty dollars worth of fuckin' film, and you never even talked to her. You don't even own a camera._

Next to watch... Real Genius. I'm in an 80s mooooooood.


----------



## fengtau

Elizabeth






































All hail the new IMPeror of failpics! :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It was ok. I don't care for movies that are gory for the sake of making you cringe and look away only. If you enjoy that sort of thing, rent this and watch the guy getting his legs amputated on repeat. Other than that, it was really only a step up from The Happening. 

edit: In this thread, *fengtau* once again pays a visit to impawards.com in a cunning attempt to steal their pics. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## mariacallas

fengtau said:


> Elizabeth



I hereby crown you Mr."Impawards Linker of the Year!"


----------



## tribal girl

I hereby declare impawards *banned* from here on in. And it is my goal in life to make bluelight an impawards-free zone.

Anyone who makes the faux pas of using it to link to bluelight, must wear the dunce hat for one week.






After the *LOSERS* punishment is up, they will enter the 'bluelight impawards hall of fame'.

Ryan? Fengy?


----------



## mariacallas

I think Fengtau has done it like, several times! PROCEED THEE WITH THE CAP!


----------



## mariacallas

Also....TG snob  Dont you even care I thought of you when I was watching Fast Times? 

/cries


----------



## tribal girl

So sorry sweet pea, I got sidetracked.


----------



## JV

*Slumdog Millionaire.* 

one of the best films ive seen in a long time.  i loved everything about it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Jellyfish 

(israeli film, a bit odd)


----------



## magnoliafan

Saw Valkyrie yesterday. Not as bad as everyone made it out to be, but nowhere near what I would call a good film. Tom Cruise did the best he could. All the major problems I attribute to shoddy direction, and I don't normally criticize Bryan Singer because he's a USC alum.


----------



## DarthMom

armageddon. 

everyone hates it, and i love it more and more every time. i don't understand.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Saw it on HBO. Pretty decent movie concerning brutal interrogation techniques of a man who may or may not be innocent. I liked the ending and finding out certain things I was watching weren't actually.........well, I'll leave any spoilers out. 

*Don't feel like a minority, DarthMom. Although it's not in any of my Top 10s, I like Armageddon and all of its silliness. Steve Buscemi and Peter Stormare are funny as hell in this. I just hate Michael Bay.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

back-to-back


----------



## L2R

^never heard of either of them



my wife is a fan so i got the blu-ray from quikflicks 




i seriously gave it a try and i told her that she didn't want to hear what i thought of it. 




terrible. absolutely disgusting. offensive. a romance comedy that is not funny and has no idea what llove is. the characters are all imbeciles.


----------



## wanderlust

^notorious is the new (just came out) biggie smalls/notorious b.i.g. film. birth. life and death of the rapper. 
and i'm sorry your wife made you do this. very sorry.


----------



## AmorRoark

I just finished watching _Unforgiven_.






Great film and all but, how the hell do I find Clint Eastwood _still_ attractive at 62?!?!?    

At least I don't find him attractive now, I guess. lol.


----------



## tribal girl

I caught the last 30 mins of this:






It looked decent enough. I wish I saw it from the beginning.


----------



## AfterGlow

Did you watch this on the Hallmark channel?  I watched it too!  Good story! 



AmorRoark said:


> I just finished watching _Unforgiven_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great film and all but, how the hell do I find Clint Eastwood _still_ attractive at 62?!?!?
> 
> At least I don't find him attractive now, I guess. lol.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

AmorRoark said:


> I just finished watching _Unforgiven_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great film and all but, how the hell do I find Clint Eastwood _still_ attractive at 62?!?!?
> 
> At least I don't find him attractive now,*I guess. lol.*








*"Do I still make you all wet like the mighty Mississippi River, Amy? Well do I........punk?" *


----------



## bobjonez

fun to watch on blu ray. the scenery looks amazing when he is on the outside of the train. 
my favorite scene is when a sniper on one of the front cars is looking back towards segal on one of the last cards. you get to see the whole train as it sweeps around a bend on the side of a mountain.
great stuff.


----------



## AmorRoark

AfterGlow said:


> Did you watch this on the Hallmark channel?  I watched it too!  Good story!



Word. I felt it was slightly out of its "western mother dealing with an abusive husband and moving onto her own self-started business helping less-fortunate children during Christmas" typically themed films.  But yes, excellent film.


----------



## mariacallas

Impacto Profundo said:


> terrible. absolutely disgusting. offensive. a romance comedy that is not funny and has no idea what llove is. the characters are all imbeciles.



LOL! I would expect _no less_ from you my dear IP. SATC is my guilty pleasure, and Im only slightly embarassed to admit it   

Maybe this poster is more appropriate.


----------



## tribal girl

^I went from loathing, to loving, to hating them all over again.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Boring. Boring. Boring. Plus, I have 20/70 vision. I saw no third dimension.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

And.......






It was good, just not as good as I expected. Too much hype before actually seeing a movie dilutes the movie in a way. Plus, I had my ex with me. She kept letting out these exasperated sighs to let me know she was bored. Like I gave a fuck? Shut up or go sit down in the lower section with the old people.


----------



## L2R

lol MC. yeah that poster's about right. 


the only time my eyes lit up were when i noticed one background hospital orderly was wearing jordan XX1's under his pants. i could tell by the soles of this shoes. far out blu-ray is awesome.


i summarise the movie in the following statement "OMG, that tiny doggy is humping a THREE HUNDRED DOLLAR pillow! OMG!"


----------



## fengtau

AmorRoark said:


> I just finished watching _Unforgiven_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great film and all but, how the hell do I find Clint Eastwood _still_ attractive at 62?!?!?
> 
> At least I don't find him attractive now, I guess. lol.



OMG...I just got this on Blu-Ray...I'ma watch it soon.


----------



## tribal girl

I  it.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

That never even came to my one-horse little town. They fear movies like this because it may make the kids want to grow up to be gay politicians.


----------



## L2R

^why do some movie posters have that stupid tall font on the credits?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I don't know IP. I'm going to write to my gay congressman about that. See what we can do to put a stop to that sort of bullshit.


----------



## L2R

yes! you do that, then i'll make a film of the subsequent epic battle between gay and evil.


----------



## Jackal

Killer Clowns from outer space!


----------



## L2R

^that sounds like a keeper. 


watched W last night. fantastic work.


----------



## kytnism

watched pineapple express last night and absolutely LOVED it.

i found seth rogan to be extremely boring in "knocked up"; but thought he played an amazing front role in this film, and would recommend it for a good light hearted watch.

...kytnism...


----------



## jackie jones

I just got high as fuck on amanitas and watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas for the 77th time.


----------



## tribal girl

I had high hopes for this one. I thought it was gonna be a lot more action packed than it was. It probably didn't help that I watched the dubbed version. It was so irritating.


----------



## mariacallas

^Assasin with Bridget Fonda is one of my guilty, cheesy pleasures


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Was what I expected. Ian McShane, who is usually intimidating, was reduced to delivering one-liners while Jason Statham walked around looking pissed alot. It was a decent no-brainer movie with plenty of fatalities.






Was better than I expected. In the same vein as Snatch and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Not as good, but definitely interesting and funny.


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> ^Assasin with Bridget Fonda is one of my guilty, cheesy pleasures



Bah, I hated that movie. Bridget Fonda sucks too. 






It was the first time I saw it. I was totally engaged throughout. Brilliant.

RIP Heath.


----------



## mariacallas

^Didnt you like her in Single White Female?


----------



## tribal girl

Nup, I liked Jennifer Jason-Leigh. The bitchy characters are always much more interesting imo.






That is one of _my_ guilty pleasures though. The film itself is absolute shit, but I still get some enjoyment out of it. I mean, death by stiletto. One of the greatest movie deaths ever.


----------



## mariacallas

It's mine too.  Gawd....we even used to have the VHS tape of that. lulz.


----------



## junglist15

Xenosaga:"Awakening"

outstanding anime series...


----------



## tribal girl

What could have been a brilliant film, ended up being a complete bore. Aside from Julianne Moore's relatively good performance the whole thing was a slow paced emotionless piece of crap. I didn't feel connected or sympathetic towards the characters in any way. The cinematography was rather beautiful, but that was pretty irrelevant for such a snoozefest of a film.


----------



## drscience

The last King of Scotland.

Good movie. Scary plot.


----------



## bobjonez

such a good movie...and looks absolutely incredible on blu ray. one of the few big-budget movies released after 95 that actually got the special effects right.


----------



## S.M.F.G

SMFG been outta electricitys way 4 a lil while although i did jus arrive back in civilisation and enjoyed " The Air I Breathe " quite well
forest he b a good actor


----------



## L2R

disc one on the extended edition of the lord of the rings trilogy. i'll be watching one disc every morning this week. 

best
shit 
ever


----------



## LoveAlways

_The Pursuit of Happyness_

I was holding back tears throughout the WHOLE movie-then at the end I finally let go a little. Did Will Smith win something for that role? The ending especially was the best acting I've ever seen!


----------



## JV

Impacto Profundo said:


> ^that sounds like a keeper.
> 
> 
> watched W last night. fantastic work.



i just watched that and it was great.  i loved how they shot recent times, and then went back to his college days and so on.  personally, i dont see how any intelligent person could still like him as a president and thought he did a good job, but im sure some delusional people could watch that film and feel bad for him.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I paid a dollar to rent it from Redbox. I could have saved that dollar and watched Superbad again. This movie is like a direct-to-video sequel of Superbad with no-name actors. The cover alone should have scared me away, if not the warning that the same people who made this movie made Waiting.


----------



## Arnold

Very akin to Black hawk down, after looking it up I'm not surprised they got the same producer.


----------



## L2R

^same director too


----------



## mariacallas

This movie always puts a huge shit eating grin on my face, and I've seen it dozens of times. 
Def one of my favorite mindless 80s flicks!


> Chris Knight: Don't eat that!
> Chris' Girl at Party: Why?
> Chris Knight: Don't you know that eating that stuff can give you very large breasts?
> [looks down]
> Chris Knight: Oh, my God! I'm too late!


----------



## fengtau

Zodiac.  It was good but not as what I expected.


----------



## tribal girl

Simply beautiful cinematography coupled with an interesting story. Great


----------



## vibr8tor

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Boring. Boring. Boring. Plus, I have 20/70 vision. I saw no third dimension.



 i saw this last night and i LOOOOVED it!!!  i want a zombie movie in Real D 3d soooo bad!!!!


----------



## tribal girl

I really enjoyed the dialogue and the relationships between the characters. But it was too slow moving, and just generally seemed to be lacking something. Definitely worth a watch. Though Nicole Kidman's botoxed emotionless face can be somewhat irritating at times.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Got baked and watched Waking Life
New favorite movie lol


----------



## junglist15

Bob Loblaw said:


> Got baked and watched Waking Life
> New favorite movie lol



good call lol


I just watched The Rage.






A very gory and entertaining spatter movie that remends me of old 80s horror. 

This may be Misty Mundae aka Erin Brown's best film to date.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that cover art intrigues me, as do the positive quotes from reviews. its going on my list.






@ rt"An endless display of masochism that’s hard to watch, even for the most stalwart filmgoer." imo thats a postive review  i felt i could "relate" on some level.


----------



## manic_panic

*Kids*...


----------



## mariacallas

Parenthood. This makes me laugh so hard...but the ending always makes me teary eyed!





Joaquin was sooo cute




_Taylor: Mommy what was that? 
Karen: That was an electrical ear cleaner. 
Taylor: It was kinda big. 
Grandma: It sure was._


----------



## undead

weird! i know ryan hooks, the dude from "the rage." i didn't know that movie actually got out, i assumed it was just a small local production.


----------



## h.a.

Robot Chicken


----------



## Tupac777

Juice.






freakin awsome movie

Tupac=EPIC


----------



## tribal girl

The first time I attempted to watch it I fell asleep. So, second time I stuck it out. It was enjoyable enough. Not fantastic though.


----------



## h.a.

In preparation for tonight:


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I will be glad to see Jason back on the big screen. It has to be better than parts 7-X. And who cares about Michael Bay's name being attached to this project. He's only a producer, like he was with The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. And there were no huge explosions or people diving away from Leatherface in slo-mo.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

meh. emma de caunes is so damn hot in this


----------



## h.a.

Ok, now after preparing by watching 1-4, tonight was the new one


----------



## His Name Is Frank

SLJ pissed *and* racist. This guy needs fewer angry roles.


----------



## tribal girl

He's had his day IMO.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Much funnier than I thought it would be. Plus, Emma Stone is 19 kinds of hot.


----------



## kytnism

i loved it; and thought christina ricci and michelle williams were absolutely stunning in this film. captivating even.

...kytnism...


----------



## Zzyzx

I just watched '' The day the world stood still ''  the 2008 remake

It was ok but I expected more


----------



## CrookieMonster

ichi the killer


----------



## ScorpioSunshine

I love the Man With No Name trilogy.    "Blondieeeeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## AmorRoark

T'was refreshing.


----------



## mariacallas

Hmmm..I was in the mood for some Adrian Lyne. Lolita won out tonight.  I love both Lyne and Kubricks versions equally ,but for tonight I was more partial to this one.  Jerem irons is so perfectly tragic, swaine is the  precocious brat to end all precocious brats and yes, baby voiced Griffith is PERFECT as the mother.  

And that opening song...sigh..just beautiful..that discordant note has been in my head for the past hour! 

meeting Lo for the first time


----------



## Arnold

Was ok not as bad as they made out on imdb but not really good either.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## wanderlust

zack and miri.
ack, jay's junk.


----------



## kytnism

^ ditto.

i too watched zack and miri over the weekend, and found myself loving it, until it converted from a witty view askew production into a sappy romance 2/3's of the way through. seth rogan is fast becoming one of my new favourite upcoming comedy actors. 

...kytnism...


----------



## Zzyzx

I just finished watching the worst movie i've watched in 2009, well not true,  couldnt make it to the end without sleeping on it


----------



## tribal girl

New guilty pleasure ahoy! :D






Just finished watching this on TV. I had a hunch it'd either be one of those films that I shouldn't like, but end up liking anyway. Or be shit-stinking, cringe worthy trash like She's All That. I enjoyed it.


----------



## AmorRoark

^She's hot. I know that much.


----------



## tribal girl

Orly?

I hadn't noticed.


----------



## L2R

in anticipation of the soderberg films, i watched 





motorcycle diaries


this morning. beautiful film.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

tribal girl said:


> New guilty pleasure ahoy! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching this on TV. I had a hunch it'd either be one of those films that I shouldn't like, but end up liking anyway. Or be shit-stinking, cringe worthy trash like She's All That. I enjoyed it.



She's about as convincing palying a boy as Vin Diesel would be playing a woman. I would have sex with her, but I wouldn't respect her in the morning. Then I would tell her to quit acting.


----------



## tribal girl

You make some fair points there FB. A few of which I'm inclined to agree with. :D


----------



## JV

Impacto Profundo said:


> in anticipation of the soderberg films, i watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motorcycle diaries
> 
> 
> this morning. beautiful film.



one of my favorite films.  i think i will watch that tomorrow if i get a chance.  i really like that poster as well.

i just watched the dark knight yesterday for the first time and i really enjoyed it.  better than i thought it would be.


----------



## tribal girl

The only film I can stand Patricia Arquette in. Not so keen on Christian Slater either for that matter.

Followed by:






 Martha Plimpton.

"Hi, Mary".


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Great movie.  Subtitles are WAY too small, though.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## mariacallas

I needed a good laugh last night before bed and I got it! HOOOO!!!


----------



## tribal girl

^A classic!. I haven't seen it in quite some time. I might have to watch it this weekend now, _darlin'_. :D


----------



## Lecmelk Helst

Red Cliff is a two part movie directed by John Woo.

I've watched Part 1 a while ago, and Part 2  just finished watching.
One of the best movies this year.
I highly recommend.


----------



## junglist15

i watched Rachel Gets Married last night.






worth checking out for anne hathaway's performance alone. was little surprised that race was not brought up once in the film, not even behind closed doors. this movie needs a thread. 4/5

p.s. amanda bynes is a hottie.


----------



## AmorRoark

4th time. Love it.


----------



## Lecmelk Helst

AmorRoark said:


> 4th time. Love it.




a masterpiece of a movie!
watched it 3 times myself


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## junglist15

JoeTheStoner said:


>



one of the best, overlooked drug movies ever. that guy really drops like 80 lbs. during the course of the movie. great movie.

ok, i watched The Changling yesterday. It was long and a little slow in parts. Angelina Jolie was fantastic in it though. i wish she would get away from films like Tomb Raider and Wanted, cause she really can act! 4/5


----------



## mariacallas

I have the dvd, but this was on tonight on cable and I ended up watching it a second time. I think I appreciate it much more now on my 2nd viewing (everybody hated it so much by the time I did see it I wasnt able to enjoy myself at all )  It manages to convey its message but in a very unimaginative way, with no satisfying emotional pay off in the end. It is weak in every way that Schlosser's book was strong (yeah loved the book!) But, ya know...it's not that bad.  I'd really love to have seen a real documentary adapted from the book though.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

idk...the chase scenes were dope...but the romance shit was so far beyond wack i could barely watch it...i'd never seen an audi drive on 2 wheels before though, so i guess, for that, it was worth it


----------



## junglist15

watched Let The Right One In last night at work heh...






outstanding swedish vampire flick. it's about a boy who is constantly bullied, who then gets a new neighbor next door....a strong 4/5

english dubbed on dvd for those who don't do subtitles.


----------



## Lecmelk Helst

corny.. cheezy..
yet.. it left a warm feeling afterwards ;-)


----------



## Mysterier

this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLeVlBca5lg

hahah. i wanted to do some hoodrat stuff with my friends.


----------



## Mysterier

junglist15 said:


> watched Let The Right One In last night at work heh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outstanding swedish vampire flick. it's about a boy who is constantly bullied, who then gets a new neighbor next door....a strong 4/5
> 
> english dubbed on dvd for those who don't do subtitles.



ohhhh! i have this in my DVD player now, i haven't watched it yet, but i probably will tonight.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I just watched Let The Right One In last weekend. It was slow in the beginning, but picked up a nice, steady pace towards the end. The relationship between the boy and girl was very sweet. If Eden Lake had the ending this one has, I might have actually liked Eden Lake.

The english dub was pretty decent too. You hardly notice that there are other actors speaking for them. The only other movie I've watched in recent memory that had a good dub was Kung Fu Hustle. Ironic, with it being a kung fu movie.


----------



## Lecmelk Helst

the lamest, weakest super-hero movie of all time!
period.

i mean, i saw better fight scenes in those old hong-kong movies.
there are some sex scenes... which are pure idiocracy.

gonna go and watch me some South Park and Simpsons episodes just to break even.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Russell Crowe and his stupid accent were obnoxious, but this was actually a pretty damn good movie.


----------



## Dtergent

I got through about 30 minutes of RocknRolla and then fell asleep. I'll try watching it again today.

Before that I saw The Watchmen and Slumdog Millionaire. I liked both a lot.


----------



## wanderlust

in its full 1983 3D glory


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Just finished watching the last dvd of the 3rd season. This show, in my opinion, is one of the best shows on right now. It's a shame it's aired on the CW.


----------



## kytnism

i wouldnt recommend others watch this more than once. it has funny moments, although i wasnt the greatest fan.

...kytnism...


----------



## Noodle

wanderlust said:


> in its full 1983 3D glory



Awesome!

I didn't know that a 3-D version existed.


----------



## Zzyzx

Noodle said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I didn't know that a 3-D version existed.



Me neither!! I gotta gets my hands on it 


I just finished watching Quantum of Solace, tough i'm not sure if I liked it or not


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Jackal

B.I.G - if that's what they called it. Biggie Smalls biopic, the new one.



It stinks!


----------



## wanderlust

Noodle said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I didn't know that a 3-D version existed.



really it is jaws 3/jaws the revenge/jaws whatever title you choose to use with extra (3D mostly underwater) scenes thrown in there. i have loved all the jaws movies since i used to watch them daily in childhood.


----------



## mariacallas

Again  It just keeps getting better and better. I want the soundtrack too.


----------



## tribal girl

*Memories are wonderful things, if you don't have to deal with the past*






I was really hesitant to watch Before Sunrise when it was _constantly_ recommended to me by...ahem...mariacallas. To be honest I'm not one for romantic films as I usually find them really predictable and overly sentimental. I think the word is schmaltzy. Anyway, somehow I got around to watching it and I totally felt a sense of sincerity about it. It was heartwarming without being pretentious. So I decided to buy the boxset and watch the second installment. This was quite sometime ago. And apart from catching about 20 mins of Before Sunset on TV, I couldn't bring myself to watch the DVD in it's entirety for what was probably over a year. Maybe because I didn't wanna be disappointed by something which _probably_ wouldn't capture what the original did. Or _maybe_ because I wanted to remain hopeful about what actually happened between the characters. Whatever the reason was, I chose to ignore it last night. Once again I was surprised by how much I loved it. The excitement of it all, and the way the conversations flow so naturally really reel you in. Things had changed, but stayed the same. Life has a way of doing that. It was just a different place and time. 

I also love that point which was made about how we look at other peoples lives and assume they're much happier than we are. How they appear to have everything etc. I recently made this same assumption about a close friend of mine, and discovered I was actually quite wrong in my assumption. So that part, and many others hit home for me. A wonderful film.


----------



## junglist15

ninja scroll...again.






if you're into anime, i'm sure you already know this movie. classic.


----------



## mariacallas

TG, I know exactly what you mean by "putting off" watching something for the longest time. I always do that too. Sometimes it literally takes _years_/ And I love it when I am pleasantly surprised. 
Hmmmm....maybe I'll watch my DVDS again later.  

let me sing you a waltz


----------



## Edvard Munch

"The War", by Ken Burns which is a intimate documentary of World War II from the perspective of four small towns/cities.  It's actually really depressing and soul sucking.  I only reccomend it if you want to die a little on the inside.


----------



## who_can_say

*Duplicity*

I love movies with twists and turns in the storyline. And I also love actors who have sparks whizzing between them. I also, at the moment, love spy/espionage movies. And I love Clive Owen, who could bend me over the hood of my BMW and do me right now.


----------



## tribal girl

Back to back on TV last night, this:






then this:






It was the first time I'd seen both of them all the way through. And tbh, I wasn't really feeling either of them. The end of Brokeback Mountain was touching, but the rest of it never really grabbed me. As for Monster's Ball - why all the praise for Halle Berry?. She wasn't _that_ good.


----------



## mariacallas

^Exactly what I thought. I hated Monsters Ball .  It was actually too depressing, and I _like_ depressing movies . All that hype was just that..hype. Ugh.


----------



## mariacallas

Anyway, just watched this now on HBO. It's not normally the sort of movie I'd pay money to see. Haha. But it was sweet and entertaining.  Ryan Reynolds believable as a good dad, who knew?


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> ^Exactly what I thought. I hated Monsters Ball .  It was actually too depressing, and I _like_ depressing movies . All that hype was just that..hype. Ugh.



I know. And it was hard to have any kind of sympathy for any of the characters (except maybe for Sonny, the Heath Ledger character) as they were all such unsavory people. By the end of it I was just like...meh.


----------



## LoveAlways

I've been watching Blue Planet all day  it


----------



## kytnism

tonight through youtube; we watched a fuckton of "golden girls" episodes during dinner. i LOVED this sitcom in the 80's; and it still held some family value giggles today. 

as shitty as some episodes were; my husband rolled his eyes as i sung along to the theme song, which we only know as "thankyou for being a friend". 

good; but cheesy times. 

...kytnism...


----------



## kytnism

followed by, *"adventures in babysitting" (circa 1987)*






i LOVED this film as a girl; and tried portraying it to my family as a "john hughes" type film (secretly wanting to see elizabeth shue play one of her first b grade role characters, om nom nom ); but failed tragically. i was alone in laughing at the cheesy half assed one liners; and ghey renditions of song. but all in all; for a step back in time; would recommend the useless download. 

...kytnism...


----------



## junglist15

Masters of Horror- John Carpenter's Cigerette Burn's

It's about a film collector who is looking for a rare french film that is out to drive people crazy when they watch it. good.

3/5


----------



## junglist15

watched Half Nelson last night...






don't know why i put off watching this one. i heard it was good, but thought it might be cheesy. it was not cheesy at all. this film is street and deep. see it.

4/5


----------



## mariacallas

Overly melodramatic , lines a bit corny, Helena Bonham Carters eye-roll inducing overacting,  Branagh's oft-times annoying feverish camera movements, etc. 

BUT...despite all that, I fucking love this movie . It never fails to entertain, satisfy and move me to bits. That scene where Frankenstein wrestles with the "newborn" naked creature slipping and sliding in a gooey ky jelly + amniotic fluid substance makes me giggle like mad.

When Robert de Niro's creature tries to adapt to a world which is completely hostile to his existence, it just breaks my heart each time.

And in the final scene,while waiting for the flames of his father's funeral pyre to consume him and end his miserable life, I cant even see the screen anymore because my eyes are too wet and I'm bawling like a baby.

Good times.


----------



## wanderlust

^ bah, i like the book better. imagination > screen adapt


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## mariacallas

wanderlust said:


> ^ bah, i like the book better. imagination > screen adapt



I have yet to read zee book


----------



## mariacallas

On cable last night.





entertaining, but corny in more ways than one.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Stoney Knows How: Stoney Knows How is a visit with a master of the oldest art in the world - Tattooing. Disabled by rheumatoid arthritis since the age of four, and forced to use a wheelchair, his growth stunted, Stoney St. Clair (1912 - 1980) joined the circus at 15 as a sword-swallower. A year later, he learned to tattoo, and for the next 50 years, he continued to work as a tattooist traveling with circus and carnivals across the country.

coo lil' 30 min film about the guy, he seemed like a cool dude. watch it @ http://www.folkstreams.net/film,150


----------



## Dtergent

I saw Tropa de Elite a few days ago. 






The movie was dubbed in American English. What's wrong with subtitles? The voices totally ruined the movie for me.  They couldn't even pronounce the names properly sometimes.


----------



## tribal girl

I caught the tail-end of one of my favourite films last night, Ghost World. It's just one of those films that I could watch over and over. I  it. 






Then after that there was a Pedro Almodovar film on called Live Flesh. I don't think I've ever seen any of his films before, but I was instantly drawn in by it's humour and amazing cinematography. Too bad I was so tired because I had to switch it off about 30 mins into it. I'll definitely have to track that one down at some point.


----------



## wanderlust

JoeTheStoner said:


> Stoney Knows How: Stoney Knows How is a visit with a master of the oldest art in the world - Tattooing. Disabled by rheumatoid arthritis since the age of four, and forced to use a wheelchair, his growth stunted, Stoney St. Clair (1912 - 1980) joined the circus at 15 as a sword-swallower. A year later, he learned to tattoo, and for the next 50 years, he continued to work as a tattooist traveling with circus and carnivals across the country.
> 
> coo lil' 30 min film about the guy, he seemed like a cool dude. watch it @ http://www.folkstreams.net/film,150



this seems like it is worth a watch, thanks!


----------



## who_can_say

*Milk*

Wasn't sure if I'd like this, but I loved it. Sean Penn was great; in fact, the entire cast is great. And the story really hit home. Where would we ("we" being fellow gays) be without the work of this group of people? Made me think that it's a shame that the last time the local gays got angry about anything was because the local government wanted to lock out all the bars and clubs in the gay area at 2am. *sigh*


----------



## junglist15

WATCHED nO vACANCY on netflix instant yesterday, while taking a break from Peggle...





pretty unwatchable imo. if you're not a fan of Christina Ricci I would say skip this movie. 2.5/5


----------



## mariacallas

Holy hell I was laughing the whole time...hahahaha! That McLovin dude reminds me of a certain bluelighter lookswise...can y'all guess who? 

Afterwards I watched my DVD of ...





And fell asleep with a huge smile on my face


----------



## tribal girl

^ARGGHH! I LOVE THAT FILM!. :D

"Nobody leaves this place without singin' the blues". 

Penelope Ann Miller is undoubtedly my favourite character in that film. Absolutely hilarious. "Chris I'm begging you, it's really scary here. I've just seen three people shoot up, a bald Chinese lady with no pants on, and there's this old guy outside who wants his bedroom slippers!". 






I'm currently watching this:






It's the first time I've seen it and Meg Ryan is annoying as ever. And there's _two_ of them. Argh. 

edit: ooh, Amanda Plummer's in it. I'm saved. :D


----------



## mariacallas

^^ Yeah dahlink, Penelope was hilarious,moreso when she was semi-blind, I love the stroking the "cat" scene lol.  Maybe it's just me, but I've always, _always_ had the hugest crush on Keith Coogan. Arrrgh.





I wish he still looked like that though.... funny how almost ALL these child stars never grow up to be even half as cute as they were!


----------



## tribal girl

Eew, you're on your own on that one. 

Last film I watched:






on TV last night. I've seen it before, but thought I'd watch it again as I'll probably never watch the DVD again. It's just not one of those films you think, "hey, let me dig out that DVD and give it a watch". I think I was one of the selective few that enjoyed it on some level though. I'm a big Van Sant fan, and an even bigger Nirvana fan and I could understand what he was trying to say with it. I just couldn't stand all the incessant mumbling.


----------



## mariacallas

stfu you and your "condescending" tone


----------



## Arnold

Better then Flyboys.


----------



## Arnold

Not quite up to Black Books standard.


----------



## Zzyzx

awsome movie, Layer Cake


----------



## JoeTheStoner

This dramatised documentary series tells the story of the rise and fall of Ancient Rome through the six key turning points. Factually accurate and based on extensive historical research, it reveals how the greed, lust and ambition of men like Caesar, Nero and Constantine shaped the Roman Empire. It describes how Rome destroyed Carthage, was conquered by Caesar, how it suppressed the Jewish revolt, and converted to Christianity. CGI is mixed with compelling drama and spectacular live-action battles to tell the definitive television story of how the Empire was formed, how it achieved maximum power, and why it eventually failed. 

love gettin stoned and watching this history stuff, far out.


----------



## junglist15

watched Homboldt County last night(fell asleep on it the first time) heh






it's about a dude that hooks up with a chick named bogart lol, then she takes him to homboldt county and leaves him there. after that a shitty movie takes place....2/5


----------



## Arnold

JoeTheStoner said:


> This dramatised documentary series tells the story of the rise and fall of Ancient Rome through the six key turning points. Factually accurate and based on extensive historical research, it reveals how the greed, lust and ambition of men like Caesar, Nero and Constantine shaped the Roman Empire. It describes how Rome destroyed Carthage, was conquered by Caesar, how it suppressed the Jewish revolt, and converted to Christianity. CGI is mixed with compelling drama and spectacular live-action battles to tell the definitive television story of how the Empire was formed, how it achieved maximum power, and why it eventually failed.
> 
> love gettin stoned and watching this history stuff, far out.


You might like this http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/C/celts/ and there's one about pagans to.


----------



## tribal girl

Saw this at the cinema yesterday. Brilliant, beautiful, and poignant. I loved it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ good to hear ya liked it.


Arnold said:


> You might like this http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/C/celts/ and there's one about pagans to.


cool, thx for the recommendation. after i watch all this stuff on rome ( 8 part discovery channel documentary and the tv series season 1-2 ) ill continue my history kick with that if i can track it down, the pagan stuff definitely is of interest, thx again.


----------



## manic_panic

Batman Returns... what a fucking good movie


----------



## JoeTheStoner

interesting movie about time travel. one thing about movies with time traveling like this and primer ya watch em a few times read comments on imdb or the wiki and still don't "get it" time travel = complicated stuff.


----------



## mariacallas

I can watch this over and over again :D


----------



## Arnold

Very good.


----------



## tribal girl

I borrowed the DVD from a friend and decided to watch it last night. Utter codswallop. I switched it off half way trough.


----------



## mariacallas

The Banquet.





Another big budget, highly stylized dramatic period piece from China. It is visually stunning and the score is really beautiful, but if I see another slow motion shot of blood artfully splattering on white snow I will scream.   This film also reminded me of "The Curse of the Golden Flower" (which I actually liked as the novelty was still there) ...There is very little story-telling or character development; instead, the audience is bombarded with sumptuous sets , beautiful choreography and lighting and lots of plotholes. lol.  I think I'll be taking a vacation from these kinds of films for a long time...


 I do like the torture / punishment scene though.


----------



## justsomeguy

Bring me the Head of Alfredo Garcia

Watched this on free on-demand the other night.  Written and Directed by Sam Peckinpah.  A fairly violent and obsessive movie set in 1970's Mexico.  

I would check it out.

Here's some info from imdb.com:

"An American bartender and his prostitute girlfriend go on a road trip through the Mexican underworld to collect a $1 million bounty on the head of a dead gigolo.

There was probably no greater director in the U.S. from 1969-1974 than Sam Peckinpah. He made seven films, ranging from classics (The Wild Bunch) to superior genre pics (The Getaway). And before his career began sliding, he had one more masterpiece in him: Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia. This is the story of one man's alcohol-fueled journey into dissolution and redemption and a really strange film. Warren Oates plays Benny, a piano player cajoled by a pair of men into finding Alfredo's head. See, Alfredo impregnated the daughter of a vicious landowner, and now he wants him dead. But this isn't really what the film is about. It's more about Benny, and how his journey costs him everything. Warren Oates is wonderful as Benny, and there are some great darkly comic moments between him and the head. And this is one of Michael Medved's 50 worst movies of all time - what more of a recommendation do you require? Seriously, this is a great film."


----------



## AmorRoark

Right now. I love it.


----------



## L2R

lovely. nice film.


----------



## AmorRoark

mariacallas said:


> I can watch this over and over again :D



 No surprises, I'm the same.  

I especially love the scene in the beginning where _Simon & Garfunkel_'s America is playing in the background and William is watching his sister leave for the road.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## mariacallas

Single White Female on cable for llike the hundredth time.





Yes it gets cheesier after each viewing, but I am still very entertained. I still uncontrollably CRINGE everytime the psycho throws herself at the main characters when she is clearly not wanted. Eeeeew.


----------



## alasdairm

Arnold said:


>


i had no idea they had made a movie of this story. as a scot, it resonates with me. how was it?

alasdair


----------



## Dandiwer

v for vendetta


----------



## Arnold

alasdairm said:


> i had no idea they had made a movie of this story. as a scot, it resonates with me. how was it?
> 
> alasdair


Very enjoyable and well acted. As long as you don't expect the latest blockbuster with tons of special effects and the "wow" effect you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tribal girl

_"Though nothing can bring back the hour of splendor in the grass, glory in the flower, we will grieve not; rather find strength in what remains behind". _

I have been systematically working my way through Elia Kazan's films for the last few years now. I've only managed to see about 6 of them so far, but each one has affected me emotionally. I just love the way he observed people, and how most of the characters in his films tend to be ruled by emotion, rather than logic. 

Next on my wish list is Baby Doll, followed by Panic In The Streets.


----------



## Belisarius

_Kung Fu Panda_.

Surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## tribal girl

I hadn't seen it in years, so lowered my expectations accordingly. I know how these old 80s films have a habit of failing to entertain once the initial sense of nostalgia fades. Anyway, I was cackling away and thoroughly enjoying it until 3/4 of the way through when it slowed in pace. Still, it was more than I expected. 

I have a few more to get through this evening. But first, I'm off to make some cookies. :D


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Hahaha cackling. I have to see that one sometime :D
Was about to sleep then Some kind of Wonderful starts showing on HBO. Damn you HBO!!!


----------



## tribal girl

You haven't seen it?!. Shame on you, darlink. 

Just watched the majority of this...






...but was forced to switch it off. I found myself getting restless. It obviously wasn't as good as I remembered.


----------



## tribal girl

There's just not enough hours in the day to watch old favourites.


----------



## undead

no matter how many times i see this movie, it never gets old...

last movie i watched (and it kept me awake longer than i needed to be that night):


----------



## Arnold

Olimpius inferno





Admiral


----------



## jackie jones

A beautiful french film, 'The trial of Jeanne d'Arc'


----------



## egor

Doomsday. I was hoping for a zombie movie, but it turned out to be a mad max meets outbreak piece of shit. I'll be a bit more selective what I get from the redbox after this...


----------



## junglist15

^ heh i kind of enjoyed Doomsday...

i watched Girl Boss Guerilla again.






all jokes, good times


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ topless japanese chicks on motorcycles... very nice.





so boring


----------



## Evad

some excellent dark humour here heh


----------



## tribal girl

^I haven't seen that in ages. I not sure whether I liked it or not. I might have to give it another watch. Just for the record, my favourite Solondz film is Welcome To The Dollhouse.

Shit, I watched loads of films over the last few days I can just about remember which ones. Nightmare On Elm Street 1 + 2, and Ichi The Killer are the last ones I remember watching. Couldn't really get into them for some reason. Seen 'em all before though.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Retarded, but awesome. 

Did anybody else catch Maynard from Tool in there lol?


----------



## euphoria

whaaat... even though i hate maynard now i have to go see that cuz i used to be/still kind of am a tool freak

i just watched Knowing last night with nicolas cage




it was kinda freaky... it raised a lot of questions too... i get way too into psychological thriller movies especially ones about the end of the world.


----------



## slushy muddy water

was pretty good actually 







i liked it


----------



## L2R

terrible. never was i not aware that it was a movie i was watching.


----------



## junglist15

Nick & Nora's Infinite Playlist...






pretty good movie. my Kat Dennings crush is now official.:D


----------



## tribal girl

slushy muddy water said:


> i liked it



That was an odd film. I liked a chunk of it, but the rest confuzzled me somewhat.

Last thing I watched:






Not as good as it could have been, but some seriously funny moments.


----------



## ladyinthesky

all i have to say is WTF lol 
funny movie but really dumb


----------



## slushy muddy water

tribal girl said:


> That was an odd film. I liked a chunk of it, but the rest confuzzled me somewhat.



there's two different versions, at least
i watched the first on demand
then the second one on youtube
it all makes a lot more sense



i watched dis with my mother last night





it was pretty good aside from drew barrymore's occasional sideways mouth
still some rough spots in her acting imo but it's actually improving
my mom and i talk like them now
is good times


----------



## tribal girl

Two versions? I didn't even know that. 

Last thing I watched:






I was pretty gripped throughout, which is quite  an accomplishment these days as my attention span is dreadful.


----------



## kytnism

i love very simple arthouse type films, and this one was fantastic. featuring jermaine from flight of the conchords and a witty tale of two misfits falling in love; id definately rate it. i generally hate love stories in films; although this one doesnt focus on the love saga; it just happens among the chaos.


----------



## junglist15

finally popped my cherry on the resident evil series lol. this movie was very entertaining imo. bumped up the first 2 to the top of the netflix junk.


----------



## egor

^The first one is the best...


----------



## tribal girl

Couldn't finish it. Far too slow paced, and with no sign of it going in any particular direction. Oh and btw, that wig sucks Michelle. At least have the balls to cut it off!. I couldn't focus on anything else after a while.


----------



## kytnism

i LOVE SBS (australian special broadcasting service) and the amazing/quirky things they broadcast. swift and shift couriers is a one season sitcom that i was introduced to this weekend by a good friend; and kindrid to summer heights high, im sad that a second season wasnt embarked upon. this parody offers humour and a down to earth finesse of pure multiculturalism quo australiana; with minimal offence and maximum laughter. id highly recommend it to any australian (think acropolis now with R ratings and added midget/steroids), and outsiders with a broad sense of humour.


----------



## tribal girl

I was so stoned last night it's like I watched both films in half an hour. 

This:






Followed by this:






Both two of my all time favourites.


----------



## mariacallas

And mine too  I can watch Eternal Sunshine over and over again and never get tired of it, still feel the same emotions as if I was my first time to watch it . I LOVE IT!


----------



## Swerlz

Great fuckin' season so far


----------



## tribal girl

That's about the third time I've seen it now. I love it.


----------



## tribal girl

I totally forgot all about Kellie Martin until I saw this on TV earlier. I used to love her character in ER. Anyway, t'wasn't bad for one of those made for TV thingies.


----------



## kytnism

tribal girl said:


> That's about the third time I've seen it now. I love it.



an awesome film. i LOVE martin scorsese.


----------



## L2R

i've been watching lotsa stuff. 

city of ember was a cute kids version of dark city
the echelon conspiracy was also cute but for other reasons. 
mallrats was just crap (worse than i remembered), but i didn't turn it off. 
adam resurrected was fascinating and very emotional
hmmm.... can't remember what else....

oh recently watched a couple on blue ray.
secret window, as forgettable and unscary as ever
superman the movie. nice fun.


----------



## spork

TV: Reno 911
Movie: Dot The i. Check it out if you haven't. It's the best movie I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## jam uh weezy

Good movie. never even heard of it, it's available for streaming on netflix...


----------



## continuousbeing2

holy wow was it good.  nay, great.


----------



## tribal girl

That was the first time I've actually seen it all the way through.


----------



## L2R

los bastardos
even without subtitles this film is surprisingly effective.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## tribal girl

Just caught this on TV. I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## L2R

arnold, swerz, any comments?


----------



## mariacallas

Man oh man I just saw this DVD lying around the house and I didnt know what to expect AT ALL and I gotta say, it is no ordinary film.. it is one of the weirdest movies I have ever seen (I like it A LOT though!) It explores the bleaker side of life, and how cruel the world can be to people just trying to achieve their dreams.   


I also read up on it after watching and learned that :

* It's the only X-RATED movie to ever win an Oscar! 

*NSFW*: 



The film was rated "X" (no one under 17 admitted) upon its original release in 1969, but the unrestricted use of that rating by pornographic filmmakers caused the rating to quickly become associated with hardcore sex films. Because of the stigma that developed around the "X" rating in the ratings system's early years, many theaters refused to run "X" films and many newspapers would not run ads for them. The film was given a new "R" (children under 17 must be accompanied by a parent or legal guardian) rating in 1971, without having anything changed or removed.




Some thoughts: Babyfaced Jon Voight and Dustin Hoffman as Ratso gave fucking brilliant performances...definitely Voights finest hour. I was so emotionally involved in the film I didnt even realize how LONG it was, and the ending and song left a lump in my throat that lasted all night.


----------



## mariacallas

Also last night, I watched this before going to sleep (for the 2nd time) ... yes Amy I thought of you and how much you loved it too..





Second viewing was definitely better than the first, and I think I bawled more this time too....I love heartwrenching emotional family dramas

This part made me cry the most 


*NSFW*: 



When Donald Sutherland is crying alone in the dining room in the wee hours of the morning and his wife asks why, and he says: 
_You're  beautiful. And you are unpredictable. But you're so cautious. You're determined, Beth; but you know something? You're not strong. And I don't know if you're really giving. Tell me something. Do you love me? You really love me? We would have been all right if there hadn't been any mess. But you can't handle mess. You need everything neat and easy. I don't know. Maybe you can't love anybody. It was so much Buck. When Buck died, it was like you buried all your love with him, and I don't understand that, I just don't know, I don't... maybe it wasn't even Buck; maybe it was just you. Maybe, finally, it was the best of you that you buried. But whatever it was... I don't know who you are. I don't know what we've been playing at. So I was crying. Because I don't know if I love you any more. And I don't know what I'm going to do without that._


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tom hanks greatest performance


----------



## tribal girl

I still haven't seen Midnight Cowboy. 

Last night I watched the biggest pile of cow plop I've seen in years. Ladies and gentlemen, I preset to you - Solo:






I still don't know why I continued to watch it. It was such a rip-off of the Terminator series.


----------



## wanderlust

i get it, i get it... warhol was a flake. he had issues with looks, beauty, self esteem and so on. his mannerisms were queer. 
i am just so sick of seeing him portrayed so poorly.
and this movie was just.... blah. even with an understanding of 'the scene' that was being portrayed it felt like the A.D.D. and flightiness were overdone and horrible.


----------



## Swerlz

Impacto Profundo said:


> arnold, *swerz*, any comments?



Sure, I first saw this movie when I was a young one. It's a cool movie if you haven't seen it. Ed Furlong does a pretty fine job. I think this was one of his last films before is eventual fall off.


----------



## Arnold

Impacto Profundo said:


> arnold, swerz, any comments?


I wouldn't call it a clockwork orange masterpiece but it was ok, well acted and well paced. I watched it from start to finish even though I was completely knackered. imdb gives it a 7.


----------



## AmorRoark

MC - So glad you enjoy Ordinary People.  That scene you referred to is amazing.  Man, I'm going to watch it again soon.


----------



## jam uh weezy

I can't express how moving this film is to me.


----------



## Dtergent

^One of my favorites.


----------



## junglist15

^baraka is freaking awesome! esp. while stoned.






can't believe i've slept on this film for so long. a great mid- 90's LA crime story, with Harvey Keitel on his game.  4/5


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The Go Getter, it was good .


----------



## Arnold

Got me mits on series 1-2-3 
Shooting commies is always good.


----------



## L2R

the tim burton planet of the apes on bluray

worse than i remember.


----------



## tribal girl

I was flicking channels last night when this just started:






Yay. :D


----------



## Arnold

Quite good




Slow but still interesting.


----------



## Swerlz

Weeds - Season 5 episode 1


----------



## coelophysis

I just watched Oliver Stone's The Doors. I had never seen it completely through. It was alright. I've never been much of a Doors fan, I guess it made me like them a tad bit more. I still like Natural Born Killers more.


----------



## Arnold

Very good portrayel of how life was 20 years ago in the DDR.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

A Hole In My Heart


----------



## junglist15

^ looks interesting....mine wasn't so much.






has to rank up there with one of the worst parody movies ever made 8)


----------



## tribal girl

A childhood favourite.


----------



## L2R

take one chopper and divide it by one a clockwork orange, and you'll end up with





BRONSON

i loved it.


----------



## junglist15

odd ball indie flick about a guy who  is given medicine to make him feel "special". the pills make him crazy and believe he has superpowers.
funny movie, i can't believe michael rapaport didn't get an oscar nod for this role.


----------



## Dtergent

I just saw The Prestige, and liked it very much.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

junglist15 said:


> odd ball indie flick about a guy who  is given medicine to make him feel "special".


cool, i remember seeing the trailer for that and wanting to see it, def gonna check it out soon.

just finished the rest of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm, some hilarious/gross scenes, "deadgirl" was pretty damn creepy and some parts made me jump. the ending was good. i wouldn't say it was good movie, was entertaining tho. trailer


----------



## junglist15

JoeTheStoner said:


> cool, i remember seeing the trailer for that and wanting to see it, def gonna check it out soon.
> 
> just finished the rest of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, some hilarious/gross scenes, "deadgirl" was pretty damn creepy and some parts made me jump. the ending was good. i wouldn't say it was good movie, was entertaining tho. trailer



so i guess this is different from "the" dead girl lol? yeah man, Special is on Netflix Instant too.






this remake sucks so bad...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

junglist15 said:


> so i guess this is different from "the" dead girl lol?
> 
> 
> this remake sucks so bad...



hehe yea diff movie, same title minus "the". yea x2 friday the 13th remake sucked bad.


----------



## kytnism

ive loved this afternoon so far.

ive been cooking while watching both:






 heathers

and






 fried green tomatoes.

both awesome comfort chick flicks on a rainy sunday. :D


----------



## tribal girl

^Both excellent films there.  






I didn't like it as much as I wanted to. I think the opening scenes were great, and gave the impression that it'd be a fast paced film. And it certainly was that in places. It just seemed to grind to a halt here and there which failed to keep me engaged in it.

Javier Bardem particularly had a strong presence. I'd never seen him in anything before, and enjoyed watching him. As ever, Josh Brolin continues to grow on me in everything I've seen him in recently. He's become quite a strong actor over the years. Though to me, no matter how much older he gets, or how much facial hair he grows, I will never get that image of that annoying kid wearing a bandana out of my head.


*NSFW*:


----------



## lostNfound

Not a bad time filler for a rainy day but nothing special.






I had not bothered seeing this when it first came out after hearing mixed reviews. Anyway, i grabbed it from the video store the other day after having a weekend of rain.
I liked it. Don't know why I didn't see it sooner.





It's always cool to see a film thats been shot only half an hour from home, and I like Australian cinema.
Not the best flick all round, but there wasn't much that I didn't like about it. Good preformance by Joel Edgerton.

http://www.abc.net.au/atthemovies/txt/s2535808.htm


----------



## jam uh weezy

what a great horror flick. I'm gonna read the book next.





Dtergent said:


> ^One of my favorites.



Did you know they're making a sequel? It should be out some time this year...


----------



## mariacallas

Hmmm...probably the fourth time I've seen this on DVD, after watching it in the theaters 9 years ago! I still love it so much%)  Im sure Amy knows how I feel!


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## lostNfound

Inspired by a true story.

Definitely recommending this.


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drdf8OeBUUM
Just watch the trailer...


----------



## L2R

in some ways, much worse than the van damme piece of shit.


----------



## tribal girl

^Did you ever see the Chinese Street Fighter film?. I can't remember the name of it atm.

I was very stoned last night, so naturally I put on one of my favourite waste of time kinda films.






It's so overly ostentatious. But it knows what it is and flaunts it, thus making it cool. 






*Clip*


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## manic_panic

*Hitch*

*Hitch* and absolutely loved it. all-around good movie, one of my recent favorites, I think.


----------



## manic_panic

coelophysis said:


> I just watched Oliver Stone's The Doors. I had never seen it completely through. It was alright. I've never been much of a Doors fan, I guess it made me like them a tad bit more. I still like Natural Born Killers more.



While the Doors movie is good entertainment, it is not all that accurate. NBK is a completely different genre of film, and I like it better as well. it's practically a gem, to me


----------



## L2R

what, jim didn't chase the naked injun into the abyss?


----------



## lostNfound

Picked this up for $29 at JB Hi FI with the featire DVD + 2 dvds of extras, The extras are worth it.

http://www.sbs.com.au/films/movie/3369/Pure-Shit


I haven't seen such 'raw' Australian cinema in a long time, if ever.


----------



## tribal girl

Don't ask me why, but I was stoned and it was on TV. It was watchable. Though I hate Sandler.


----------



## AmorRoark

I liked it. However, I was told it wasn't all dark and emo. The beginning was pretty fucking emo. Warning to those who have weak triggers to cutting. I don't know what else I expected with such a title, lol.


----------



## jam uh weezy

tribal girl said:


> http://www.barack-obama-now.com/pix-2008/they_live_poster.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to see this one for some time now...I think it's funny they link that image comes from is 'barack obama now.com":D


----------



## mariacallas

One of my guilty pleasures...





I am especially fond of this cheesy movie and have seen it a dozen times.


----------



## tribal girl

Annabeth Gish and Lili Taylor ftw, Julie Roberts ftl.


----------



## mariacallas

^True. Annabeth and Lili were sooo adorable in this movie....Also....Julia was so much fuller figured in all her early movies noh?


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## JoeTheStoner

big up to brainbug for puttin me on to this. 




gonna watch it coming up on my trip tonight then stand on top of a hill smoking a joint watching fireworks explode in the sky.











watch it


----------



## Arnold

Raw just the way I like it.


----------



## silverwheel

A little bit of the old ultraviolence.


----------



## junglist15

> A little bit of the old ultraviolence.



^ hell yeah!






    Brought to you by the producers of Machine Girl(which is awesome btw). This movie is very gory and bizarre, but highly entertaining. If you like Japanese Splatter, you must check this one.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

silverwheel said:
			
		

> A little bit of the old ultraviolence



Indeed. Great film, and always will be.

My movies tonight:
_
Valkerie
Royal Flash
Something Wicked This Way Comes_

Been a movie festival night!


----------



## Smokingk1lls

shindlers list


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched *Perfect Blue:*






I'm not a huge Manga fan, but I bought this on DVD quite some time ago just because it sounded interesting. Anyway, I didn't get through the entire thing on my first viewing because I think the whole Jpop/girl band thing put me off a bit. However, last night I got totally absorbed in it. I also got a bit confuzzled at one point, but I get it now. Why do those damn Japanese have to make everything so confusing?. 

*Clip*


----------



## L2R

Oh I  perfect blue. that pop song echoes in my mind every couple of months and sends chills down my spine. i can hear it now, and i haven't seen that great film in a couple of years.


----------



## Arnold

Nordwand


----------



## tribal girl

Impacto Profundo said:


> Oh I  perfect blue. that pop song echoes in my mind every couple of months and sends chills down my spine. i can hear it now, and i haven't seen that great film in a couple of years.



Can you recommend anything else like this?. Like I said, I'm not that into anime, but I'm willing to give it another shot with a few films here and there. 

I watched an episode of The Mentalist last night:






It's not _that_ great, but I'm starting to get into it a bit.


----------



## L2R

sorry, hun. i don't know anything else like perfect blue.


----------



## tribal girl

^


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## mariacallas

I've seen this , oh, dozens of times. I probably watch it once a year for the lulz. 
Hysterical.


----------



## L2R

watched forest gump with my family yesterday. nice viewing.


----------



## mariacallas

^Another movie I love, that most yanks on here hate!


----------



## mariacallas

Havent had time to watch too many movies at all this week...But I did  see this the other day in the movie theater! 





I havent even seen the first two, but I really liked this one. Hi-la-rious, very good animation, the dialogue was super funny too.


----------



## Ravr

The Departed...






rat tata!!! >, know what I mean


----------



## tribal girl

^I  love that film.


----------



## Arnold

Switched this off half way through as it's utterly wank, pales into insignificance to Berlin Calling.





Die welle , captivating.


----------



## ladyinthesky

It was pretty good, a little slow and loooong but it was good all together


----------



## tribal girl

This was on TV last night:






I didn't like it at all.


----------



## lostNfound

Interesting to say the least.

Not surprised by much of anything I saw, most of it I'd already read about elsewhere.


----------



## goatofthenever

*White Sun of the Desert*

A very good soviet time "ostern", which is apparently the Russian equivalent of the Western. Kind of a fun action movie set in some middle eastern/Asia region of the soviet union during the end of the revolution. Very good; probably the second best Russian film I've seen after Come and See.


----------



## silverwheel




----------



## tribal girl

I LOL'd and almost puked in my mouth a bit.


----------



## lostNfound

In order, i watched the first two sunday night and last night i saw the following two







I liked this, first movie in a while that made me helplessly angry while watching it. 4/5







This was ok. 2.5/5







Worst movie ive seen all year. 0.5/5







I have a love hate relationship with will smith as an character but didnt mind him in this one. 3/5


----------



## Zzyzx

Top Gear, Season 13, Episode 5


----------



## junglist15

didn't know much about this one going in, other than the hype when it came out. it's good, but very long(almost 3 hours) i think i need to give it a second look though. oh, the blue guy was cool.


----------



## junglist15

watching this movie reminded me of being in a carnival funhouse. fantastic!


----------



## L2R

the cell 2

yeah i never knew they made a sequel. it had nothing to do with the first one, and it's quite apparent from the first ten seconds where they show a couple clips of j-lo with a ultra lame voiceover tying her "ability" to some new mongoloid character who is actually nothing like her. i suspect that they made some really shitty clarevoyant/serial killer movie and tried to salvage some money from the turd by calling it a sequel to a vaguely similar story. 

just like with the american psycho "sequel", i turned it off pretty quickly. at least this one got to around the fifteen minute mark. 

what the fuck is frank whaley doing in this shit. poor guy. made me sad seeing him in it.


----------



## tribal girl

I watched this:






I remember a time when I didn't even like this film. But the more I watch it, the more it just keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## jam uh weezy

It was cool. If you like cheesy post-apocolyptic movies with subpar story-lines you'll probably like this one. Pure visual entertainment. It's one of those ones where it's hard to not talk and point out all the hilarious logical fallacies.


----------



## silverwheel




----------



## tribal girl

I attempted to watch this with the trivia feature last night. Pretty interesting, and I'm a bit of a geek when it comes to stuff like that. But I was way too tired and my brain couldn't keep up with how fast the subtitles were flowing across the screen. Turned it off just after Travolta *shoots up* (I  that scene). Someday I will watch the entire thing with trivia.


----------



## Arnold

This helped shape my sense of humour for the rest of my life.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

Great movie. Sean Penn is incredible at imitating Harvey Milk's facial expressions and mannerisms. I give it a 9/10


----------



## L2R

despite having need to start work early today, i stayed up last night to see




i was no disappointed. 

truely fascinating.


----------



## mariacallas

junglist15 said:


> watching this movie reminded me of being in a carnival funhouse. fantastic!



I really wanna watch Coraline too!! It'd be right up my ally.


----------



## junglist15

mariacallas said:


> I really wanna watch Coraline too!! It'd be right up my ally.



you should, it's great! i rarely buy a dvd, but i might have to add this to the collection.


----------



## Ravr

It was okay.


----------



## AmorRoark

Just stared on AMC. I love this movie so much.


----------



## continuousbeing2

fantastic.  looked amazing, acting was spot on, michael caine is the man.


----------



## junglist15

^ love that movie. would like to try some strawberry cough 

i watched Lynch Law Classroom again...






this is a good movie to start with if you wanna check out the Pinky Violence genre. it's sexay


----------



## Arnold

Flame & Citron
Excellent but not as good as Max Manus.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

continued feeding my history channel addiction, shows included cities of the underworld n' an hour about caligula. kept on seeing this commercial for "that's impossible: death rays and energy weapons" which im looking forward to watching tonight. i have a feeling if i live to old age /me knocks on wood, ima spend a good amount of time veggin out on the couch tokin and watchin the history channel. :D


----------



## tribal girl

On TV last night:






Yay. :D


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I watched Conan.


----------



## Swerlz

Wyld 4 X said:


> I watched Conan.



the Barbarian or the Destroyer?


----------



## continuousbeing2

much different, and much better, than I thought it would be.  8 thumbs up


----------



## leigh12

i watched the new episode of top gear [uk] on the laptop wen i got to work this mornin 

not too shabby


----------



## Belisarius

"It's a MAAAAAAAANN!"  



Let you all guess that one.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Scorched. It's always playing on the crappier movie channels but its a hilarious movie none the less. I have the hangover and bruno on the comp but i havnt watvhed either yet. I hear Bruno isnt as good as Borat, but its still really funny.


----------



## junglist15

I thought this movie was very well done. I may be biased though, because Biggie is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Arnold

Five minutes of heaven, not to bad.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

keanu, swayze, busey, and lori petty, fuckin all-star cast.

Johnny Utah: Bohdi! This is your wakeup call I AM AN F... B... I AGENT!
Bodhi: I know, isn't it wild!


----------



## tribal girl

^Hehe. T'is one of my guilty pleasures. :D


----------



## tribal girl

*Candyman:*






It's been a long time, but boy, I still love this. I guess it's kinda dated a fair bit. Though sometimes that can add a certain charm to it. Maybe I should allow another 10 years for that cheese to mature. :D


----------



## laurengotdatfire

The last movie I watched was The Collector. It's out in theaters currently. 

I would have to say if you liked Saw or Hostel and are okay with absolutely no character development, no plot twists, and no real storyline....but you like really disgusting torture and crazy traps, this movie is for you. I'm still unsure of my decision on whether I liked it or not, but I definitely wouldn't pay for it again and I would probably turn it off if I was watching it, knowing that it doesn't really go anywhere.

I would probably give it a 2 out of 5.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Swerz said:


> the Barbarian or the Destroyer?




the O'Brien


----------



## Jackal

Let the right one in - spooky Swede coming of age/romance/vampire flick.

I saw a dubbed version, and I reckon original language and subs would make for better viewing.


----------



## L2R

everyone was on point in this parody. if only it was funny. 







my wife's favourite book. haven't read it yet, but i enjoyed the movie more than i expected.


----------



## TheDeceased

> Let the right one in - spooky Swede coming of age/romance/vampire flick.
> 
> I saw a dubbed version, and I reckon original language and subs would make for better viewing



Yeah I couldn't watch more than fifteen minutes of the dubbed version. The voice over actors were absolutely terrible.

Last thing I watched was 'Finding Amanda', a black comedy with Matthew Broderick and Steve Coogan. Surprisingly good. Made me laugh and moved me a little as well. The film provides a somewhat unique perspective of prostitution/drug use and the hypocrisy of legal vs. illegal addictions. Great dialogue, eccentric characters. I recommend it.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

leigh12 said:


> i watched the new episode of top gear



Is that a show about high-quality drugs? :D

I just saw




again.


----------



## tribal girl

T'was so-so.


----------



## L2R

my vocal hate for most mindless action blockbusters may make me appear like a movie snob who can't enjoy light entertainment. this perception is incorrect. it's not that the entertainment is light, it's just that a lot of it is cheaply written, that is full of unoriginal cliche ideas, pathetic notions of humour and attractiveness, romance and just boring chaotic action. 


i just watched




and enjoyed it a lot. moreso than the first. 

yes it's light. yes it's ridiculous. but it doesn't resort to those things listed above. the action canbe a little chaotic, but you can see what is going on. now this is how one does good slapstick action. ridiculous and splendid fun.


----------



## Arnold

Quite funny.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

finally finished the extended editions, like 11 hours.


----------



## mariacallas

On cable, just as I was about to eat my very late dinner. Hmmmm!!!!!
I've seen this soo many times but it never gets old.


----------



## goatofthenever

Death at a Funeral

Terrible.


----------



## Ravr

Terminator:Salvation... it was good, I enjoyed it


----------



## continuousbeing2

total nerd boner


----------



## wanderlust

the innocence as a causality to war... the dichotomy of the prisons of each child...


----------



## Rated E

Jurassic Park.

One a friend's projector, in his backyard, with giant speakers that he'd hired for his birthday and still hadn't taken back yet.

I gotta say, I didn't expect the movie to have aged so well. The CGI isn't that bad, and it's used very sparingly, as a lot of the dino's are animatronics.

Still an enjoyable movie.



goatofthenever said:


> Death at a Funeral
> 
> Terrible.



Yea I didn't like this at all. A lot of people have said they loved it but I don't see it.


----------



## lostNfound

First time, I've had a chance to watch this in it's entirety last night.
Soundtrack was unreal, storyline just as good and I loved the characters.
Great flick.


----------



## iwek

G.I. Joe


----------



## tribal girl

Sssoooooooo bad it's good...





then...




I have the hugest crush on Daryl Hannah 

then...




Not as good as I remembered it.


----------



## TheDeceased

> Not as good as I remembered it.



...if you didn't rewatch it, you'd always remember it as the masterpiece it was when you were a child... just saying...





Last thing I watched was Louis Theroux's doco on the Westboro Church (The Most Hated Family in America), followed closely by Michael Moore's take on them... Seeing them side by side it becomes absurdly apparent how bad a 'journalist' Moore is. He doesn't get close to his subject matter at all, or if he does, he ambushes them within minutes of the beginning of his 'interview'. It's not much of an accomplishment to have somebody walk away from you or refuse to answer your call.


----------



## DJ 303

human traffic
forgot how wicked that film was!
seemed so controversial a few years ago - though a wee bit cliche now.
still gotta be watched if your into the club/drug/party scene.


----------



## bang that shit

this on HBO today

i fucking love this movie....


----------



## bingey

panic in needle park


really funny seeing pacino that young also you see he became a star for his personality / mannerisms and not so much his acting


----------



## tribal girl

TheDeceased said:


> ...if you didn't rewatch it, you'd always remember it as the masterpiece it was when you were a child... just saying...



 :D 






T'was on telly last night.


----------



## junglist15

still fresh as a box of socks


----------



## continuousbeing2

really cool from a technical standpoint.  I didn't like the last 20 minutes when it turned into a weird almost slasher flick that ended abruptly as it began.  Super weird.  But other than that, it was a joy to watch.


----------



## tribal girl

I caught a bit of this last night:






It was such nonsense I had to turn it off. I was actually struggling to stay awake to watch something else after, but I obviously failed.


----------



## Belisarius

_I Love You, Man_.

A surprisingly good comedy, one I really enjoyed despite it being a film I'd have never watched if it hadn't been loaned to me.


----------



## Mysterier

^i watched it recently as well and enjoyed it too.

just finished Wanted, entertained me appropriately.


----------



## TheDeceased

Just watched Steve Coogan's 'Knowing Me Knowing You With Alan Partridge'.

It was funny in parts, but I was expecting a lot more..

It's no Saxondale.


----------



## wanderlust

i was more annoyed by bo's hair than amused by the movie. but good true story of you get around the annoying fluff of this movie


----------



## junglist15

This is another one of those lone wolf type of hero stories. This one the hero is helping a boy and his sick dog. While this is nothing new, the fight scenes and gorgeous animation make up for it big time. The coloring is great as well, the lush earth tones are really something to behold. 4/5


----------



## tribal girl

On't TV last night.






I didn't intend to watch this. I mean, I enjoyed the first one, but the second one was kinda cringe worthy, yet still watchable. However, I switched  the TV on to have a snoop, and before I could say, "oh no not the _THIRD_ one!", I was already suckered in by the roller coaster death scene. And I have to say, I quite enjoyed it. :D

Predictable, but surprisingly good for a bad film. If ya know what I mean?. :D

Then, The Hitcher (the original film I might add):






I never really cared for this film too much back in the day, but I decided to give it another chance with adult eyes. And I have to say, I found it quite gripping and exciting this time around. I never really noticed what a great actor Rutger Hauer was/is before. But then, I guess I've only ever seen him in two films, the other being Blade Runner of course. And both characters require a similar amount of lunacy.


----------



## continuousbeing2

Rutger Hauer is great in The Hitcher!  

on tv last night I caught






surprisingly enjoyable.  bad movie, in all possible ways.  But something about it kept me very entertained. Perhaps it was Luke Wilson, he was sort of a perfect fit for the role, with his great blend of incredulity and smarm.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was okay. maybe the hollywood version will be better =/


----------



## tribal girl

Pffft, don't make me laugh.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol, dunno what i was thinking on 2nd thought


----------



## Dandiwer

harold and kumar escape from guantanamo bay


----------



## tribal girl

Rented One Nite In Mongkok from Blockbuster:






*Trailer*

It took about 20 mins for me to get into it, but once it picked up, t'was thoroughly enjoyable and twisted. :D


----------



## jam uh weezy

I've never seen this one till now, i was missing out. AWESOME movie. Selma Hayek...omg i want her so bad in this movie.






it was cute....





awesome animation. make sure you watch 'the prophecy' first, which will make fuck all sense till you see this one, but they're cool.





not as well made and as great as Baraka, but if you like baraka you'll like this.


----------



## tribal girl

jam uh weezy said:


> I've never seen this one till now, i was missing out. AWESOME movie. Selma Hayek...omg i want her so bad in this movie.



Huh, that's on TV tonight. It coincides with Kill Bill Vol.1 on another channel. Think I'll watch this one again instead. I haven't seen it in years. 

Another one rented from Blockbuster, *Dead Or Alive*:





It looked real promising during the opening scenes, but I just had to switch it off in the end. Not because it was too disgusting (those were the best parts) but because it didn't seem to go anywhere for me. All style and no substance really.


----------



## egor

Pride and Glory, not bad for a cop movie


----------



## TheDeceased

Just finished watching the first season of Steve Coogan's 'I'm Alan Partridge'.

Much much better than Knowing Me Knowing You, still not quite as good as Saxondale.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Bill: Amsterdam... I'm New York... don't you never come in here empty handed again, you gotta pay for the pleasure of my company.


----------



## tribal girl

I watched a bit of Sarah Silverman: Jesus Is Magic:





Before switching over to Drop Dead Gorgeous:


----------



## tribal girl

Another TV fix last night in the form of Hustle And Flow:






Which rather surprisingly, was pretty entertaining. Who'd of thunk it?. :D

Closely followed by Mean Creek:






Strong performances from the kids involved, with solid character development. But I dunno. I found it slightly predictable, and I felt it ended when they should have concluded it a bit more. Enjoyable enough though I guess.


----------



## mariacallas

Back to back:





Vintage wong kar wai, still as fresh and lovely as when I first viewed it several years ago.
California Dreaming was overkill though. Top three along with 2046  and In the Mood for Love for sure.

Than....
Death Becomes Her




I was laughing so much I got stomach pains 

Than I watched the first part of Dark Knight and fell asleep...so I'll attempt to watch that again sometime this week.


----------



## Swerlz

Entire first season of Nurse Jackie. It's a great show.


----------



## junglist15

pure awesome. highly entertaining, and lol funny.


----------



## amishlogs

Just finished up True Romance.  First time seeing it.  Pretty damn good.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm watching _Swingers_ right now.


----------



## continuousbeing2

Hadn't seen this since I was a kid, and I must say, possibly the most absurd, ridiculous, and silly movie I have seen in my life.  Not once did they try and give any context to this ridiculous man and his life.  Simply delightful, and utterly hilarious.  Saw it in a theater and it was such a great experience.  I had no idea Phil Hartman was one of the writers of this either.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

Swerz said:


> Entire first season of Nurse Jackie. It's a great show.



Damn. I keep thinking its Carmela playing dress up for Tony on Halloween.


----------



## tribal girl

I  Edie Falco.


----------



## tribal girl

Ooh, I forgot I saw a chunk of this last night too.






Bloody gripping stuff. I thought my heart was gonna jump out of my chest. It's so weird willing people to win when you know they're not going to.


----------



## Arnold

The crew
There's a lot worse crap out there.


----------



## ladyinthesky

http://www.costumzee.com/view/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/halloween-2-new-teaser.jpg
not too bad

and than i went home and watched the Canes VS FSU game


----------



## Mysterier

definitely engaging and interesting.

i'm trying to finish this one now:






pretty brutal so far.

brutal meaning, there's some intense beating scenes.


----------



## tribal girl

I have a shameless love for this film. :D


----------



## Arnold

Classic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

saw someone mention this, watched it last night. good movie to watch at 3am... a twisted, tense, bizarre head-trip.


----------



## vibr8tor

i saw Halloween 2 last night.  i liked the first one better.


----------



## tribal girl

Caught it on TV last night. Not something I'd normally go out of my way to watch, but I like both Cate Blanchett and Angelina Jolie...so. It was enjoyable enough I guess.


----------



## undead

^ for some reason, i've always loved that movie. the first time i saw it, i was in talks with the US air force and was looking to be an air traffic controller, so it kind of hit home.


----------



## Dandiwer

X-men the last stand.


----------



## daysonatrain

tribal girl said:


> Caught it on TV last night. Not something I'd normally go out of my way to watch, but I like both Cate Blanchett and Angelina Jolie...so. It was enjoyable enough I guess.



haha, that scene where the plane flies over them and shoots them in the air is hilarious, as i remember it.  movie was ok, but that scene was classic.


----------



## tribal girl

^Yeah. t'was pretty damn silly. 



ryanlaughlin said:


> ^ for some reason, i've always loved that movie. the first time i saw it, i was in talks with the US air force and was looking to be an air traffic controller, so it kind of hit home.



What happened?. Did the film change your mind?. :D

I watched *Home Alone 2* for the gazillionth time:





Then *Joanna Lumley - Catwoman*. Me loves Joanna...and cats for that matter :D :





Then a sweet documentary called *Mad Hot Ballroom*:





Then two episodes of *My Name Is Earl*:





It seems I need to get out more.


----------



## chinky

i just watched homeward bound this morning 

watched son in law yesterday.


----------



## mariacallas

For the very first time ever!
I was so pleased !!


----------



## undead

wow!!! for the FIRST time!? that actually surprises me, but yes... it's a fantastic movie!!!

i just watched...






i love steve martin, i love jason schwartzman, i certainly don't dislike claire danes, but this movie wasn't all that interesting. i remember when it came out i thought it looked pretty good. then i forgot about it for a couple years, then i saw references to it while looking for good movies. i decided to get it and i watched it last night... not great. jason schwartzman is funny, but steve martin's character wasn't even written to be funny. i definitely don't recommend this film.


----------



## continuousbeing2

Trailer

This was pretty damn awesome and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## tribal girl

I watched two of my favourite Bette Davis films back to back last night:






Then:





Pure brilliance.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kopps 

swedish comedy about a police station forced to shut down due to lack of crime, so guess what the cops do ? heh, decent movie when ya wanna watch something light-hearted. trips me out to see american pop culture influences in foreign films.


----------



## latac

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas about 2 weeks ago.
(high like a kite on magic mushrooms - which I really recommend, shows the movie in a completely new light!)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just watched this with my girlfriend last night , I thought it was really good


----------



## animal_cookie

i saw 9.  the movie was amazing to look at but the plot was rather lacking.


----------



## Missalynn

The Outsiders


----------



## tribal girl

^I watched that the other day too. 

I was _sooo_ tired last night, but somehow I managed to stay awake to watch this:






I really enjoyed it, and other than reading/watching Fear And Lothing, I knew relatively little about the guy. Conclusion: he was awesome. :D


----------



## undead

^ i've been meaning to pick that up! i loved hunter s. thompson, but i feel like i don't know as much about him as i think i do either. i've seen many an interview with him and read some of his books as well as seen "fear and loathing" and "where the buffalo roam." i think i know a good amount about him, but i'm sure i've only hit the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## junglist15

good rainy day movie....%)


----------



## ivaniker

*Year One* - one of the worst movies i've watched everrrrr...


----------



## tribal girl

ryanlaughlin said:


> ^ i've been meaning to pick that up! i loved hunter s. thompson, but i feel like i don't know as much about him as i think i do either. i've seen many an interview with him and read some of his books as well as seen "fear and loathing" and "where the buffalo roam." i think i know a good amount about him, but i'm sure i've only hit the tip of the iceberg.



You should see it. This is the one narrated by Johnny Depp. Thoroughly enjoyable.

Last night I watched:






I had to dust this one off, it's been a long time.


----------



## egor

Quarantine- was not impressed despite it sort of falling into my favorite genre (terrible horror...


----------



## Mysterier

I watched Letters From Iwo Jima, and then Flags Of Our Fathers. 

I prefer the previous, but i don't really think Clint Eastwood can do any wrong.


----------



## mariacallas

junglist15 said:


> good rainy day movie....%)



One of my faves. I fully appreciated it on my second viewing though!


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## L2R

excellent sports bio

but then i knew nothing of the real people.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

listening to the soundtrack right now =)


----------



## WTBCzero

^ Hey I watched that recently too! About a week ago...


The latest film I watched was *The Salton Sea*. The latest good film I watched was *Basic Instinct*.


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> One of my faves. I fully appreciated it on my second viewing though!



I kinda like bits of it (such as the dinner with parents scene), but as a whole it leaves a lot to be desired.

Michael Pitt is very sexy in it though. :D



Kenickie said:


>



Ooh, I like Asia Argento very much. I haven't seen that one though. 

On TV the other night:




*
"They got everything here from a diddled-eyed joe to damned if I know"*


----------



## L2R

i don't like that diddled eye joe line. it sounds contrived and it also in resdogs.


----------



## tribal girl

I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## undead

i watched the first 17 minutes of "a beautiful mind" last night... then the fucking disc skipped uncontrollably and i couldn't continue watching it!

i've still never seen that movie. am i not supposed to??? for fuck's sake!

so i said screw it and threw in "creep." franka potente is slammin, and that movie is so f'n creeepy.


----------



## Kenickie

oh god. there is a sex scene in that "the last mistress" movie which was enough for me to cream my fucking pants.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

not as good as i hoped it would be =/


----------



## mariacallas

That's how I felt at first , TG  But I dunno...it just grew on me very gradually. 
Last night, I watched Wonderland again.


----------



## lostNfound

Altered States

It was OK, don;t know about this whole reverting to ape like creature in the evolution process, and shit just got real weird towards the end there.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## wanderlust

wicker man
like soft porn gone terribly wrong.
dig it.


----------



## Mysterier

it was okay. a couple of muted laughs. pretty run-of-the-mill.


----------



## Evad

really beautiful movie and right up my post apocalyptic alley but the story felt lacking


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched The Faculty:






Hip and scary it's not, but it wasn't as bad as I remembered it. Or maybe it was, but it was kinda enjoyable for some reason. Probably because I forgot just how hot Clea DuVall was in it. My God. 






All that excitement led me to dig out this one as well:






Clea overload.


----------



## Arnold

Not bad.


----------



## continuousbeing2

I love it, only gets better with each viewing.  David Wain is the man.


----------



## PF_Dev

I don't know how to insert an image, but it was Ma Vie En Rose.  I can't say it was something I particiularly liked.  It was recomended, so I watched it.  I often find foreign films "quirky" (and most of the time it adds to the charm), but the movie was just "ok".  The movie was about a young boy's struggle with feeling he should have been a girl.  Not a problem for me, except for the age of the man character - 7 y.o. for the entire film.

it was a rental, so not like I wasted a boatload of money on it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

PF_Dev said:


> I don't know how to insert an image


click the "insert image" between the link and quote buttons on the right side of the quick reply box then just enter the url for the image or use these tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




watched last night, it was hilarious .




jane lynch


----------



## ringring

my last movie is batman the darknight,and lately also watch buffy the vampire slayer


----------



## tribal girl

Bullshit.


----------



## mariacallas

Last night I watched two interesting and involving biographies of important men....one in the Arts and one in the field of Science. I liked them both very much, but Kinsey was absolutely superb...it was everything I expected and even more. Aside from Liam (as Kinsey), I thought Laura Linney as his wife and John Lithgow as his preacher father gave fantastic performances as well.


----------



## tribal girl

^I  Laura Linney. 

She really irritated me until I saw her in *Tales Of The City* though. How can you not love Mary Ann Singleton?. :D

Yesterday I caught a bit of *The Phantom*:





Needless to say, it was absolute drivel. But I spent the entire time salivating over Kristy Swanson, oblivious to the fact that it was actually her. Man, she was hawt. 

Then in avoidance of sleep, I forced myself to watch *Good Will Hunting*:





Never seen it before as I have a strong dislike for the majority of the cast. But I _do_ love Gus Van Sant, and thought I should give it a go. Verdict? it was OK. Nothing special.

Then *Saw 2*:





I only ever bothered to see the first one, and enjoyed it at the time. But it's one of those films I'd never watch again, as is this. Don't get me wrong, t'was entertaining enough and I kinda enjoyed it, but there's really no need to go out of my way to watch it again.


----------



## wanderlust

mariacallas said:


> Last night I watched two interesting and involving biographies of important men....one in the Arts and one in the field of Science. I liked them both very much, but Kinsey was absolutely superb...it was everything I expected and even more. Aside from Liam (as Kinsey), I thought Laura Linney as his wife and John Lithgow as his preacher father gave fantastic performances as well.



two good choices. not your usual bio flick.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ Well? How was it?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

junctionalfunkie said:


> ^ Well? How was it?


boring imo. the action scenes weren't all that great, a lot of ridiculousness and i guessed the ending early on.


----------



## ChiTown23

I watched The Shawshank Redemption today. I think it's one of the greatest movies out there.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

well written wicked sci-fi head trip. muy bueno


----------



## tribal girl

Caught the last half on TV last night;






Hadn't seen it in years, but it wasn't as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## mariacallas

After Leon, I wanted to watch this again (for the 2nd time).
Loves it. Ryoko Hirosue is the most adorable Asian actress I've ever seen onscreen.


----------



## tribal girl

Meh, it didn't move me in the ways I expected it to.


----------



## undead

the original "texas chainsaw massacre."


----------



## tribal girl

^I like the original, but that bitch screeching throughout gets on my nerves.

Last night I watched *Dead Snow*:






A fairly low budget German horror film about Nazi zombies. I liked it's ability to laugh at itself, and it references to other zombie films, but a lot of it was shot in front of a green screen and spoilt it a bit for me. Still well worth a watch though. 

*trailer*


----------



## undead

yeah, and franklin (the guy in the wheelchair) was a bit of a whiner.


----------



## tribal girl

Re Franklin: it's oh so fantastic when you watch the film for the second time though. The part where you notice him chompin' on that piece of meat (which resembles a cock) and you know it's human flesh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AICYvKzp9ak

Skip to 6mins.


----------



## undead

is it human flesh??? i kept thinkin "is that a cigar?" but couldn't figure out why he was chewin on it. wtf is wrong with that weirdo. also... nowadays, nit pickers probably would be complaining that they never explain why he's in a wheel chair. agree or disagree?


----------



## tribal girl

Dunno about the wheelchair thing tbh. I guess there would be some people who'd mention it. Personally, it's not something I feel I should know.

But back to the meat thing: cast your mind back a few scenes before and you'll see that the guy at the petrol station gives them some of his BBQ meat. Later on in the film when one of the girls ends up at the petrol station again, you discover that it's actually human flesh that he's BBQing. 

God, I didn't even think I watched it enough times to know anything substantial about it.


----------



## gloeek

last night/this morning


----------



## tribal girl

I caught the end (as usual) of *Superman 2* last night:






T'was one of my favourite films as a kid. Though much to other peoples dismay, I prefer the third one with Richard Prior.

EDIT: Poop, I forgot that I watched *Ruthless People* last night too:


----------



## undead

omg TG.

the third superman, the one with richard prior. i THINK that was my favorite growing up as well! i remember there being a scene (that NOBODY has ever been able to substantiate), but was there this semi hot dark haired villain woman who was in her lair or whatever, and at one point she was becoming wrapped up by these cables and ropes and they began restraining her, almost as if she was becoming cacooned in the wires? and some red ketchupy looking stuff started pouring on her all the while she was screaming? because i remember that so well and i remember thinking "wow, that's really hot!" but nobody remembers that scene. 

and they were skiing down the slope on top of that building right?


----------



## tribal girl

*Right*. :D

Dunno about your taste in wiminz though.


----------



## undead

wow, wait... so was it the robotic chick or superman that turned me on!?

but that was the scene!

maybe i'd transposed the two things together, the robotic chick getting wrapped up and restrained, oooooh so hot. too bad it never happened.

plus i was like 8 or something. gimme a break!


----------



## The Chemist

Paranormal Activity.

the scariest movie i have seen to date.


----------



## oneluckysperm

My favourite Tarkosky picture. The S.T.A.L.K.E.R games were loosely based on it, for those of you familiar with them. It honestly defies description. Alexander Kaidanovsky's performance is absolutely seminal.


----------



## Bardeaux

This was on at 5 am on IFC while I was pulling an all nighter


----------



## tribal girl

^I enjoyed that at the time. What did you think of it?.



ryanlaughlin said:


> plus i was like 8 or something. gimme a break!



Admit it, you still have the hawts for robot lady. 

I still like at least 80-90% of the people I liked as a kid (celebrity wise and whatnot). Excluding all the times when you go along with liking something, just because one of your friends does. That's not applicable here. 



The Chemist said:


> Paranormal Activity.
> 
> the scariest movie i have seen to date.



I instantly dismissed your comment, but decided to check out the trailer anyway. I have to admit, it looks half way decent. :D


----------



## Bardeaux

^ I enjoyed it. But there is something about Gus Van Sant's directorial style that bugs me, I just cant put my finger on it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Left Bank. belgian horror was eh, ok. somethings felt out of place, others forced. rosemary's baby def was an influence for it. the ending was pretty damn good in a weird way. trailer


----------



## junctionalfunkie

It was pretty decent.


----------



## Mysterier

pretty good, could have been a lot better though


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wicked, reminded me of taxi driver with the narration. i like these movies that get inside the mind of a twisted character, well when they turn out this good hehe.


----------



## littlechino

Just saw Men In Tights again because my little brother had never seen it before.  Blinkin is the man.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

the blair witch project then paranormal activity (screener) way better than theater version. all while eating cookies shaped like ghosts, brownies with orange sprinkles and sippin on a pumpkin spice latte. woot =)


----------



## tribal girl

Chucked on this DVD yesterday:






It's something which I never get sick of, but I like to watch it as little as possible. Just to preserve it's brilliance in my mind.

Then:






T'was on TV. And tbh, I've never been overly impressed with Halloween. It just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## tribal girl

First up:






I used to love this film as a teenager, but the last time I saw it I was disappointed. So I lowered my expectations and gave it another watch and tried to see it for what it really is - a TV film, which is hastily put together in places. But it's one strong point is it's performances. I'm not talking Oscar worthy here. But for a film of this caliber, and with two actors captured at the beginning of the careers and filled with passion (particularly Juliette Lewis), I found it a good watch. But I feel the fact that this film was marketed as 'a true story' is possibly bullshit. There is no evidence to suggest that this was based upon any amount of fact. 

Next up:






I have a confession to make - I never _really_ liked this film. To me, it kinda plays out like a soap opera, with a smattering of cringe-worthy moments throughout. Most of which were courtesy of Ethan Hawke, whom I've always loathed with a passion. But aside from that lil' irk, for some reason I was able to appreciate it a bit more this time. Maybe cuz it scares me to think I may be metamorphozing into Vickie Miner a lil' bit. Or the fact that the film is still relevant today. I just think it tries a little too hard to be cool. And the coolest things...don't know that they are. 

But lets put a smile on our faces with *this* scene. 

Oh, and Winona Ryder never looked as good either before or after imo.


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## JoeTheStoner

carne 40 min film about the main character from i stand alone ( post #758 ) "the butcher" interesting to see his background but uh might make u want to go vegan.


----------



## jackie jones

A French film titled _Amelie_.


----------



## Mysterier

^that's a pretty popular film. and very good.

i watched *Big Fish* last night with my new roommate. i love it every time.


----------



## mariacallas

^^^BigFish is one of my favorites and always warms my heart  
Amelie too! Hmmm......I may watch that again later.


----------



## jackie jones

I love the mischievous expression on her face before she breaks the creme brulee.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## alasdairm

it was great.

alasdair


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

junctionalfunkie said:


> It was pretty decent.



Very sick movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me:


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

tribal girl said:


> Chucked on this DVD yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something which I never get sick of, but I like to watch it as little as possible. Just to preserve it's brilliance in my mind.



EXACTLY.  Amazing movie.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

...

no more twisted movies this week ;}


----------



## AmorRoark

The 'dreams' are from Kurosawa's life and are separated into 8 chapters. Some dreams were better than others. Visually STUNNING. I mean, if you're into cinematography (I am) you HAVE to see this. Heavily nature-focused and anti nuclear plants. The man loved beautiful flowers & rich colors.

I'm generally a critic of those who cry 'boring' at movies but dreams 1 & 2 were pretty fucking boring. The rest, not so much.


----------



## johntheman

It was wonderful.


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## JoeTheStoner

most excellent. it has it all folks comedy, romance and kung-fu treachery. Dyn-O-Mite


----------



## Ravr

tribal girl said:


> First up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love this film as a teenager, but the last time I saw it I was disappointed. So I lowered my expectations and gave it another watch and tried to see it for what it really is - a TV film, which is hastily put together in places. But it's one strong point is it's performances. I'm not talking Oscar worthy here. But for a film of this caliber, and with two actors captured at the beginning of the careers and filled with passion (particularly Juliette Lewis), I found it a good watch. But I feel the fact that this film was marketed as 'a true story' is possibly bullshit. There is no evidence to suggest that this was based upon any amount of fact.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a confession to make - I never _really_ liked this film. To me, it kinda plays out like a soap opera, with a smattering of cringe-worthy moments throughout. Most of which were courtesy of Ethan Hawke, whom I've always loathed with a passion. But aside from that lil' irk, for some reason I was able to appreciate it a bit more this time. Maybe cuz it scares me to think I may be metamorphozing into Vickie Miner a lil' bit. Or the fact that the film is still relevant today. I just think it tries a little too hard to be cool. And the coolest things...don't know that they are.
> 
> But lets put a smile on our faces with *this* scene.
> 
> Oh, and Winona Ryder never looked as good either before or after imo.




Will always watch that movie(Reality Bites) when it is on... great movie... also used had a crush on Ethan Hawke

Last movie I watched: Devil's Den... It was  meh,


----------



## skoat

*Full Metal Jacket*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

enjoyed it more than i thought i would. _two espressos in separate cups_

* sweet soundtrack btw, clip with the song farewell by boris


----------



## SupaTime

HAHAHA.....

Serial MOM


----------



## Arnold

Holy fuck


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ thats a good one. coincidentally i watched a haneke film last night, his most recent.





2 hr 30 min, black n' white. never felt it dragged. interesting topic as the narrator said is relevant to today. ideals are being turned into ideologies to a degree which is life-threatening, not only for other people but also for themselves, because they are willing to die for their convictions. 

trailer


----------



## Whacked_Out

LoL @ the Piano teacher. I watched this movie from start to finish with german subs and no audio. she likes to sniff cum tissues...

Last movie i saw: Paranormal activity, zzzzz. 

I need o be freaked out my a movie again, any recommendations? Takashi Miike's films are hard to download...


----------



## junglist15

one of the best horror movies i've seen in a long while.


----------



## Mysterier

^i'll have to check that one out. i hope your indication rings true.  

last film i saw was: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty good, but hardly anywhere close to any of Hitchcock's best.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

2 short, silent horror films. aftermath is insanely graphic and twisted. the other one genesis i liked more cause its not as graphic and has a surreal dreamlike feel. 
Aftermath / Genesis


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I attempted to watch *Crimewave:*






...but found myself drifting off to sleep. I've seen it a few times before, and I've always been too tired or too stoned to get through it in one viewing. Some day.


----------



## Musmaro

Urban Cowboy


----------



## Mysterier

the Fourth Kind... why did i watch it?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Suicide Kings "u gotta benz, i gotta busket" great movie.


----------



## MUSHET




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

MUSHET said:


>



I prefer this one.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Great movie.  Really sad, though.  Better than Funny People, but the same sadness.  I fuckin' love Sandler.

And the scene where 
*NSFW*: 



Sandler first gets fat and storms off after the little fight w/ Beckinsale and the Speedo guy, and Walken is sitting there w/ the giant fuzzy red ear muffs on...LMFAO...whenever its getting really sad Walken is always there to save me, lol


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2




----------



## tribal girl

Sat and watched this with my dad last night:


----------



## tribal girl

then:






then I fell asleep during:


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## lostNfound

Crank: High Voltage.

Seriously, there should never have been a sequel.


Bruno.

I didn't find it that funny, terrible story. Just a bunch of scenes thrown together with as much politically incorrect garbage as one could fathom to shock the viewer.


Ong Bak 2.

I was disappointed, unfortunately. I was hoping for good things.


X-Men Wolverine.

It was fun.


I saw a french movie for which I can not remember it's name.
Was actually pretty good.
Story revolves around a lady who begins to have memory lapses, someone got into her memory and wiped it and replaced the old with new, or tried to and failed.
The lady's memory returns her face has been cut off and a new one put one.

Anyway, not a bad plot line.


----------



## versd

2012 - how many times can they serious just almost make it?


17 again - good movie, some funny parts, corny romantic lines, pretty much what i was expecting.


----------



## miasma

lostNfound said:


> Crank: High Voltage.
> 
> Seriously, there should never have been a sequel.
> 
> 
> .



hmm, i really liked crank 2 - its over-the-top, not-taking-itself-very-seriously approach was refreshing imo ( i was pretty wasted when i saw it, so.....)

last night i watched an old favourite - *Welcome to the dollhouse*, a film about adolescence, the joys of middle school and being dawn wiener(dog).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

saw this getting good reviews so i checked it out. good movie, and excellent acting. very sad story tho uplifting cause she is a strong person and keeps on truckin'. i liked how u hear her thoughts and see what she imagines, i could relate to that shit.

*  
Through the darkness of future past
The magician longs to see
One chance out between two worlds.
Fire, walk with me!


----------



## euphoria

*Factory Girl* - I really really liked this movie. So glamorous and tragic. I love Andy Warhol. 

*Funny People* - I thought this was pretty depressing. Makes you realize how many people out there are superficial. It made me feel really lonely too... life's too short so love the one you got, ya know? Gotta appreciate what you have and make every day as good as u can for yourself.


----------



## miasma

*Tyson* - a film biography of mike tyson. i really enjoyed this. there's some great footage and interviews with tyson as he traces his beginnings growing up and getting bullied in brooklyn, getting into trouble with the law, finding a boxing mentor and becoming world heavyweight champion, fame and fortune, going to prison for rape, etc 

it's a wild ride  5/5


----------



## matterofperception

*Waking Life*- I know it is a little old now (2001) but I watched it for the first time the other night and it is a really unique, interesting movie. Id recomend it.


----------



## mariacallas

I loved it. Tons better than Kaufman's Unbearable Lightness of Being, which I found utterly boring. Maria de Madeiros portrays Anais Nin with just the right combination of passion and restraint (her eyes speak volumes) ...I'm sure you guys would recognize her as the woman of Bruce Willis in Pulp Fiction  
I've read reviews that people found this movie to be quite pretentious, but I think it is absolutely beguiling.


----------



## Dtergent

Ninja Assassin.. so unbelievably awful


----------



## mariacallas

^^^^I heard it sucked big time too!!!!!!! Cant believe you watched that  Sana you saw new moon nalang lol.


----------



## tribal girl

I sat down in a halfhearted fashion to watch this on TV last night. I usually have a strong dislike for British films, but as I have a lot of love for one of Mike Leigh's earlier films/plays (Abigail's Party) I thought I'd give it a chance. I ended up surprising myself. I enjoyed it. 

*trailer*


----------



## Pillthrill

Got baked and watched Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. I had not seen it before. 
It was.... EXCELLENT!


----------



## tribal girl

^Bogus Journey is better.


----------



## Mysterier

lostNfound said:


> Bruno.
> 
> I didn't find it that funny, terrible story. Just a bunch of scenes thrown together with as much politically incorrect garbage as one could fathom to shock the viewer.



i thought it was the worst movie i have ever watched. seriously. and i saw it in theaters. i do a laughable impersonation of the only moderately amusing part: _Hiii, I'm Bruno_. heheh.



lostNfound said:


> X-Men Wolverine.
> 
> It was fun.



I thought so too. I saw this in theaters as well over the summer. It did what i expected it to do; entertain me.

Last movie I watched was _Pineapple Express_. A lot funnier than I expected.

Next up: _Oldboy_


----------



## mariacallas

The Craft AND Jawbreaker back to back on cable last night!!!!! I slept so late because of that....


----------



## tribal girl

^But it was worth it, huh?. :D

Well, The Craft anyway. Jawbreaker fails to deliver the goods imo.


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:


> ^But it was worth it, huh?. :D
> 
> Well, The Craft anyway. Jawbreaker fails to deliver the goods imo.



Very worth it as always (I've seen it sooo many times)   Except for the major eye rolling moments whenever Neve Campbell would do her pathetic little "gulping for air" move and stuff .....I enjoyed myself as always!
As for Jawbreaker yup....I've seen it lots of times too and I really loved it when I first did, but the novelty wears off after repeated viewings, unlike with the Craft :D


----------



## Pillthrill

tribal girl said:


> ^Bogus Journey is better.



Watched last night. I find it to be less "kid friendly" than the other... I mean I'd let my 11 year old watch the first one if I had kids, 2nd not so much.


----------



## vegan

> Crank: High Voltage.
> 
> Seriously, there should never have been a sequel.


but if they hadn't done a sequel, they wouldn't have done the silicon shot
that would have been a terrible loss for the history of the seventh art!


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> ^^^^I heard it sucked big time too!!!!!!! Cant believe you watched that  Sana you saw new moon nalang lol.



I was coerced... Never again!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

just watched "collapse" an 80 min interview with a guy who deals in as he put it "conspiracy fact" talked about oil, revolution, food, money and how we are all doomed because of finite amount of resources on earth. what he said made sense to me, i hope the collapse of human civilization as we know it would come sooner than later cause i wanna be around and some what young when it occurs.

trailer


----------



## BlueFractal

*Avatar*
Story kinda sucks and the symbolism is cheesy, but I saw this one in theatre with 3D glasses and damn, if you ever wished you could just be dropped on an alien planet full of wonderful stuff, this is as close as you're going to get. Features bioluminuscent vegetation, great music, awesome action, hot 3 metres tall alien chicks and fantastic scenery. Perfect for a night of beautiful escapism. Don't cheap out on the 3D.







*Primer*
Ultra-low budget but very well though-out story about time-travel. Feels a bit like PI.

*Apocalypse Now: Redux*
First time I see it in a while, and with my psychedelics experience now it is clear that this reel of pellicule was dripping acid. Leaves you with an almost physical sensation afterwards. Brilliant action, great characters, healthy dose of utter madness and poetry. Is _very_ long, though.

*Lawrence of Arabia*
Dates back to 1962. If you're into long, character-driven movies, this is one for you. One of the all-time classics.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_This documentary film tells the extraordinary story of Herb, a postal clerk, and Dorothy, a librarian -- an ordinary couple of modest means who managed to build one of the most important contemporary art collections in history. _

really made me feel good, what a wicked awesome couple! trailer


----------



## junglist15

disfunction at it's finest...4/5


----------



## tribal girl

*trailer*

Got this as an early birthday present so watched it last night. Sort of trying to work my way through the most interesting of the Bette Davis collection, as whilst I love her immensely, I've never really seen that many of her films. I've always been rather fond of the more sinister roles she played, whilst All About Eve remains a firm favourite as her attitude always struck a chord with me. I just love her swagger. GO MARGO!. :D 

Anyway, The Nanny was pretty damn good too. As I've said before, I've never been keen on British films. In fact, most of the time the very thought of it is enough to make me recoil. But after getting over that, I found myself very much absorbed in it. But this isn't your typical performance from Davis, for once, she totally underplays it. She floats through scenes almost in stealth mode, and does a damn good job at capturing the English accent as well.

And whilst I enjoyed it throughout, somewhere in the back of my mind I'd anticipated the final result as being predictable. This wasn't the case, and a slightly different take on things kept it fresh. Very good.


----------



## ladyinthesky

loved it loved it loved it
that is all


----------



## mariacallas

One of my super duper favorites . Watched it again on DVD last night. 









I'd love to have a huge poster of Nurse Ratched staring down at me from my room wall. LOLERZ


----------



## jackie jones

Charlotte's Web, the original animation. I really dig this film, always did.

It made me cry this time within the first few minutes.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

2nd installment in the "millennium trilogy" surprisingly during the first half i thought it was going to be better than the 1st but two things near the end were ridiculous, just over the top stuff that wasn't necessary. i like the story and the main character so ill will end up watching the 3rd even if it isn't as good as the first. *trailer*


----------



## Surrealist-

I watched chitty chitty bang bang!

What a MESSED UP movie!!! Jebus!


----------



## Arnold

Any film where a sixteen year old girl gets wet within the first 5 minutes is always good


----------



## egor

Extract.  Had its moments but was sub-par overall.


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I had myself a Brittany Murphy double bill, whilst considerably stoned.

First up, one of my personal favourites of hers, *Drop Dead Gorgeous:*





And that was swiftly followed by the beyond dire, *Cherry Falls*, with the intolerable Jay Mohr. 





I may get good and loaded and continue my mini marathon tonight with a selection of her other films.


----------



## AmorRoark

I totally forgot Brittany Murphy was in Drop Dead Gorgeous!!! 

"You know what dad, you know what? Peter's gay!!! GAY!!!!"

 Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Trailer Park Boys - Countdown to Liquor Day good times =)


----------



## Backdoorgirl

This movie is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

A Dirty Shame


what a perverted and funny movie


----------



## Mysterier

Lymelife

could have been a lot better.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

avatar


----------



## tribal girl

AmorRoark said:


> I totally forgot Brittany Murphy was in Drop Dead Gorgeous!!!
> 
> "You know what dad, you know what? Peter's gay!!! GAY!!!!"
> 
> Thanks for reminding me.



Dig out the DVD _immediately!_.

"...with Liiiiiza". 






Continuing the theme the day before yesterday, *Girl, Interrupted*. I've also just ordered the book as I forgot how much I enjoyed the story. I kinda felt less sympathetic towards Lisa this time for some reason though.





Then last night, *Clueless*:





edit: shit, forgot I watched *Spun* last night too:


----------



## egor

Backdoorgirl said:


> This movie is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I loved it.





It was good but not great...


----------



## Delsyd

The Blind Side

It was like most other sports movies ive seen.


----------



## Arnold

I was avoiding it but a mate recommended it, surprisingly was quite funny and Carrey wasn't over doing it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*pop skull * was actually better than i though it would be. had this meth psychosis, paranoid psychedelic kinda vibe going. entertaining 90 minutes.


----------



## Arnold

Rather shit despite the great imdb rating and raving(loony)reviews...


*NSFW*: 



someone mentioned in one of the reviews that it showed the harsher side of life,these people live on planet zog....honest to god , finding a 15 year old virgin on an estate like that is like believing in fucking santa, at 15 the little slappers are already on their second sprog while being addicted to crack/heroine....towards the end of the movie the kidnapping was the plot of  a crackhead at work, you could tell by the acting that they plucked her of the street(the main actress that is...)


----------



## junglist15

what a piece of crap, seriously


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Crikey! This film was bloody awful!


----------



## miasma

Mean creek (2004) 

a film that's going to linger in my mind for a day or two...quite subtle and atmospheric imo


----------



## retired_chemist

"La nuit des traquées"  AKA "The Night Of The Hunted".

Brigitte Lahaie reminds me of Katherine Heigl.  Only pornier.


----------



## junglist15

never really been a trekkie, but this is a good sci/fi flick.


----------



## tribal girl

*The Hours*:






T'was on TV the other night. I actually own the DVD, but this was only the second time I watched it. I like it a lot. But it depresses the hell out of me.


----------



## mariacallas

For the fourth time. I didn't really appreciate this movie when I first saw it. I changed my mind gradually after subsequent viewings, and now I really truly can say I absolutely love it. Purely enjoyable, it shows a powerful , sensual world of infinite possibilities... by the time Edith Piaf's "Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien (No, I Regret Nothing) started playing towards the end during the riots, I had been lulled into a quiet and inwardly provocative dreamlike state. 
 
Trivia: Leonardo di Caprio was offered the role of Matthew (played by Michael Pitt)...they KIND OF remind me of each other in some ways, I'm glad it was Michael who played him though.


----------



## mariacallas

Awesome fan vid of the Dreamers to one of my favorite songs... Ghost of a Shark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRxl-Pe_Bw


----------



## Twilight78

*In the past few days I have watched.......*

Up In the Air with George Clooney and also with George, Men who Stare at Goats.

 I watched Brothers with Tobey Maguire and Natlie Portman...good.

 The Lovely Bones with Stanley Tucci and Mark Whalberg....good

 The Messenger with Woody Harrelson and Ben Foster..good.

 Law Abiding Citizen with Gerard Butler...good.

 The boys are back with Clive Owen...pretty good

 Now I am getting ready to watch Case 39 with Renee Zellwegger.

 Later I will watch Its Complicated and Sherlock Holmes.

 Its actually taken a couple weeks towatch these films. My boyfriend and I LOVE vegging out and watching movies.


----------



## junglist15

Forty Shades of Blue

only watched this because it was about to be removed from netflix instant heh. BUT it turned out to be a good movie. moscow to memphis. the music was good too, everything from soul to club to bluegrass 3/5


----------



## BlueFractal

The men who stare at goats. Kinda amusing, nothing special but good if you have nothing else to do. 
Funny final scene


----------



## alexvolume2

Frida by Julie Taymor, but Titus was way better.  Reminds me of Kurosawa.


----------



## miasma

The killing room

a film about secret pyschological testing conducted by the u.s. gov (continuation of the mk-ultra program studying human reaction to fear etc.)

i thought this could've developed into a more interesting film but definitely worth a look


----------



## MistaJeff

I watched this on HBO last night. Jennifer Tilly makes an amazingly hot lesbian. I liked it enough to stay up until 2am for the ending.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn it was good


----------



## Lil_Dookie

I rented the Invention of Lying last night.  Overall it was a pretty good movie with some really funny scenes.  It was kinda long for its genre and had some slow points.


----------



## egor

The Hurt Locker

awesome, just awesome


----------



## Mysterier

^i have that coming next on my netflix, i'm very excited to see it.

last movie i watched was Paranormal Activity.

it was okay. give it 3/5 stars.


----------



## dr-ripple

JoeTheStoner said:


> damn it was good



i thought it was prety good as well although did not like the ending


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> Trivia: Leonardo di Caprio was offered the role of Matthew (played by Michael Pitt)...they KIND OF remind me of each other in some ways, I'm glad it was Michael who played him though.



Yeah, I can see that as they both have that girly boy look which I find quite appealing. I like them both actually, but Michael is hot, whereas Leo is not. imo. But what do I know?. 

I had myself a mini movie marathon last night. I rarely buy DVD's anymore, but just had to buy this in a moment of weakness:






After my recent revisiting of various Brittany Murphy films, both good and bad, I searched imd for something a bit more recent which wasn't a lame looking chick flick. I'm not interested in things like The Ramen Girl etc, as that's not how I care to remember her. I preferred her edgier, more daring roles, as I think she had a lot more to offer than most people gave her credit for. It's just a shame that she also seemed to buy into that typical Hollywood bimbo schtick during more recent times. She was way better than that.

Anyway, during my search I discovered The Dead Girl. It has a strong cast with the likes of Toni Collette, Piper Laurie, Giovanni Ribisi, and Josh Brolin. All of which I'm rather fond of. It takes a look at how one persons actions can devastate the lives of everybody connected to it. It was really rather good, and somewhat sad to watch in places given the circumstances. But I am prone to punishing myself. 

*trailer*

Then something to cheer me up because there's nothing like a bit of variety, but still continuing with the death theme. :D






I've always loved Joan Plowright in this film. So fucking funny. 

And then I passed out with a bottle of red wine to:






I can't believe it's eight years old already!.


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched *David And Lisa* (the 1998 version):






I've always been fond of movies about the mentally ill. It just fascinates me how the human mind works. But unfortunately, this was less fascinating and more predictable slush that didn't really go anywhere. 

Anyway, it was OK. It wasn't as daring as I'd hoped it to be, but then, I pretty much guessed it wouldn't be as soon as I saw Oprah Winfrey's vomit inducing introduction. 

6/10


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dr-ripple said:


> i thought it was prety good as well although did not like the ending


bummer =/ i thought it was a good way to end. sort of played off the story the rabbi told larry about the dentist.


----------



## Serious




----------



## junglist15

a slow moving period piece that will bore the piss out of some heh. I love me some Abbie Cornish though so it was a must see for me. 3/5 on the performances alone.


----------



## Noboru Wataya

i cried like a man with a daughter over The Lovely Bones.


----------



## Arnold

Liked it and it's a true story.


----------



## gloeek

I watched Factory Girl for the millionth time last night


----------



## tribal girl

It was as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## tribal girl

It took about half an hour to warm up for me, but I ended up enjoying it. It wasn't anything amazing, but decent, with an equally decent soundtrack. I also really like like Joseph Gordon-Levitt.






The DVD got stuck and went back to the beginning when it was about an hour into it. And you know what?, I didn't bother to restart it. This was the second time I tried to watch it, and I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Arnold

Meh, been spoilt with WWII movies so this was so so.


----------



## Pillthrill

Total Mindfuck


----------



## TheDeceased

Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans.

I was amused, but it was definitely lacking something the original had. Seemed far more contrived and unbelievable. See: imaginary iguanas.


----------



## guineaPig

not a terrible movie. i'd say so-so. 
i just think i'm kinda biased because in certain parts, it reminded me of the Fallout series.

but yeah, denzel plays his typical character. quiet badass who prefers to work alone, doesn't say much, throw in something mysterious about him, and yada yada.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

for some reason i enjoy docus about fashion designers. interesting to see what goes on behind the curtain.


----------



## junglist15

good, not great....i starting to think zombies are getting played out.


----------



## egor

^I watched it last night. The Bill Murray thing was funny but overall it was lacking...


----------



## fightinirish409

Legion and Daybreakers......both were eeehhh ok. They both had great potential from there storylines, but Legion lacked action and Daybreakers lacked something....heart.


----------



## MistaJeff

I guess the picture isn't working. It's the poster for Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film for Theaters. I watched it this morning while I was drinking my coffee.


----------



## tribal girl

I've seen both before, but fancied a re-wathing last night.

*The Squid And The Whale*:





Then *Planet Terror*:


----------



## skoat

*Layer Cake*


----------



## theotherside

The invention of lying. It was pretty good...better than I thought it would  be.


----------



## Methlehem

Amg, I totally wanted to see "The Invention of Lying."  It's never available when I go to the DVD rental place.  

The last recent movie I saw was "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs."  I have to say it was a great selection and I'm not just saying that because Mr. T. was in it.  8)   The story was much more compelling than I'd originally thought it would be, and contained some of the best (and most delicious looking) CGI rendering I've seen in a while.  I found it to be very entertaining, and would highly recommend it.  

The last old movie I saw was Alejandro Jodorowski's "The Holy Mountain."


----------



## JoeTheStoner

uhh lol, some of it was funny and some was just awful. *BUT* mark borchardt driving a "free candy" van with epic airbrushed wolf painting on the side made it all worthwhile.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ive just finish muholand drive
the first half was great, some of it made me think that it was left for a eventual conclusion..
but no,, part 2 is just going nowhere n made me mad to some extent, 
the lesbian relationship was great, im happy i saw tits
it made me think of lost highway a lot , which might be the only other lynch movie i saw, n tho ive liked it back then, i think this one was bullshit
n i did got this movie cuz of the high score from the critics n ... hehe sometimes i have no idea how a movie like this or the hangover can get good ratings
anyway


----------



## DamagedLemon

The Shawshank Redemption.

Very nice, I looiiiked.


----------



## mariacallas

I've seen Shawshank like 60350 times and its one of the best movies ever. I still cry everytime that librarian offs himself. So sad ! 

Last movie I watched was .....Slumdog Millionaire on HBO (2nd time to watch it!) 
JAI HO!


----------



## junglist15

very slooow, and the last 20 minutes didn't make up for it either. do all Dark Sky films suck? I was thinking about checking out Dead Girl.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

junglist15 said:


> very slooow, and the last 20 minutes didn't make up for it either. do all Dark Sky films suck? I was thinking about checking out Dead Girl.


dead girl is worth checking out imo. twisted ass story, 90 or so minutes of entertainment. tho imo its not a movie i felt like watching again, maybe if i saw it on cable one night. but its decent enough to watch at least once. BUT i did love *the house of the devil* so... hehe =/

last movie i watched was *daybreakers* had a cool look visually but the story even tho it was a nice change with vampires in control and humans as just food it still played out like a typical action movie with a familiar ending. also it went by real quick. id give it 2.5/5


----------



## Serious




----------



## mariacallas

I  have nothing but love for this movie. 
I've seen it so many times but each time is always like the first. How do I love thee? Let me count the ways....
Brian de Palma's Hitchcockian camera work, the crucifixion of Margaret White, the slow motion dancing during the prom scene, the opening sequence in the locker room, brilliant emotional display by the characters, and that freaking ending that always manages to make me jump a little bit ALL THE TIME  even if I was already expecting it.  Icing on the cake is Pino Donaggio's beautiful and haunting score.... it's still in my head right now too. 




REPENT FOR ALL YER SINS AND PRAY TO JAYYYSUS!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^last time i saw it i realized where the sample from this song came from : buck 65


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> REPENT FOR ALL YER SINS AND PRAY TO JAYYYSUS!



Haha. :D

"They're all gonna laugh atchoo!".

Phantom Of The Paradise is my favourite De Palma film though (this is secret code for _check it out_ ).


----------



## Arnold

Shit plot                           check
Semi crappy action          check
Cheesy dialogue              check
Hot bitch getting fucked    check
Rather different style         check
Good hip hop                   check

If it wasn't for the last two(well three) it would have been a rather boring failure.


----------



## Max Power

_Tekkonkinkreet_

damn good visuals.


----------



## Titus

steinanwine said:


> *Hard Candy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-7/10
> Really didn't like this movie very much. I guess technically Ellen Page did a really fantastic acting job for being so young but I just simply do not like her. I especially disliked her character, and I hated what she did to Patrick Wilson's character (even though he was a "bad guy") .... I have been meaning to see this film for many years but it was just not want I wanted at all. It certainly wasn't bad and I suppose I'm glad I saw it but ... Meh, I wouldn't really recommend it, I would have rather spent my evening watching something else.




Really? I mean she might have been a little misguided, but the worst film ever?

Seriously though, I didin't think it would have the effect it would have on me that films where guys nuts get shot/chopped off/kicked/etc do. Probably because he deserved it. What disturmed me most about the film is that the chick was (at least portrayed as like 12 or 13) so it was real hard to stomach even thinking about her like looking at the guys balls, let alone shaving them or whatever. THe film would have sat better with me if the chick was like 16 at least, if not 17/18. 

But bottom line,, if i walked in on her doing that shit, and she told he the story and I believed her, I wouldn't rat her out and in fact would help her get away with it!


----------



## tribal girl

Titus said:


> What disturmed me most about the film is that the chick was (at least portrayed as like 12 or 13) so it was real hard to stomach even thinking about her like looking at the guys balls, let alone shaving them or whatever. THe film would have sat better with me if the chick was like 16 at least, if not 17/18.



I hear what you're saying to an extent, but if she was older, surely that would defeat the purpose of the film?. I myself didn't care for it too much. It was all a bit annoying.

Anyway, I stayed up late last night and watched *8 Mile* on TV:





I can't stand Eminem, but it was a lot better than I expected. I mean, it didn't rock my world or anything, but it was a good watch. Anyhow, the only reason I wanted to see it was because of Brittany. There was no way I was gonna buy it, and I certainly wasn't gonna rent it, so staying up late to catch it on TV was a good enough excuse. And  I'm glad I did.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ I can't stand _you_. 

Anyways...






I have no fucking idea what I just watched. My brother thought he downloaded the Tom Cruise movie and we ended up watching this. Aren't British people (as opposed to Americans) supposed to be the ones speaking proper English? The people in this movie might as well be speaking fucking Portuguese, lol.


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkL8-N2I5T0


----------



## Winding Vines

Legion... 

boooo   -3

_
I say, irregardless of my personal research of theology, myth and legend or supernatural-themed films--- it was like some moronic-uninspired writer smoked a little too much hoohaa, and pulled out random bits of myth THEN smashed them into paella.

And not the paella your mother makes--- some pseudo-contemporary dish that makes you ask "where's the butta?".

damn it._


----------



## Pillthrill

Grandma's Boy if one of my all time movie favorites. I could quote that movie forever.

Has anyone else seen the 2007 Sundance Film Festival Movie- "We are the Strange"? 
It was pretty out there...


----------



## tribal girl

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> ^ I can't stand _you_



Like I care.   :D


----------



## Peace Farmer

Went and saw avatar in the theater's the other day , i thought it was good


----------



## Feste

I watched Cloverfield at last. Decent monster movie.


----------



## junglist15

^ cloverfield is beast. i like high five lol.

JACOB'S LADDER

watched this for the first time in years this past weekend. still packs a wicked punch to the mental. i noticed this time around just how many stars were in this, and how young everyone looks. new york looks great too, gritty and dirty...4/5


----------



## darkz

Inglorious Basterds

5/5 man, those germans are sooo chilling


----------



## punkinarabic

Just watched an Irish movie/musical 'Once'. So so good, definately deserves a watch if you are into acoustic/irish folk music! Or just an interesting love story. The fact the movie isn't like your typical musical, in the traditional sense. It's so refreshing to not have shit song and dance to describe every scene. Its low budget, but well filmed and honestly a beautiful story  

LOL sounds a little gay for one of my first posts, but yeah just watch it and if you are like minded you'll understand!


----------



## NCUK

wonderland


----------



## JoeTheStoner

subtitles were horrible, so i don't know if its fair to see i wasn't feeling this movie. i 've seen just 2 polish movies and neither were impressive if anyone has any suggestions plz share.


----------



## badboybrian

Peace Farmer said:


> Went and saw avatar in the theater's the other day , i thought it was good



same here.  went sunday.  i was amused.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## TheDeceased

"The Box." Richard Kelly's third film, his first being "Donny Darko"

Had incredibly low expectations.

But I really liked it.

A lot.


----------



## Pillthrill

I REALLY like the director, but for him this wasn't as good as some as his others. 
But it was ok, I kinda like anything that has to do with comics in any way automatically.


----------



## MUSHET

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> ^ I can't stand _you_.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no fucking idea what I just watched. My brother thought he downloaded the Tom Cruise movie and we ended up watching this. Aren't British people (as opposed to Americans) supposed to be the ones speaking proper English? The people in this movie might as well be speaking fucking Portuguese, lol.



British accents are not all 'jolly hockey sticks' you nitwit. We do have regional accents and dialects.


----------



## guineaPig

Pillthrill said:


> Has anyone else seen the 2007 Sundance Film Festival Movie- "We are the Strange"?
> It was pretty out there...



^i think i started watching it awhile ago, and then realized i was WAY too sober for how out there it was.
i should watch that now that i've been reminded....
also i think it's cool how the guy who made the movie posted the whole thing for people to watch on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jlD7EVSJFw
i mean, really all it does is save me the trouble of pirating it, but it's still cool.

also, i'm counting this as a movie, because if you watch the whole series in one sitting, it's like 5 hours long






it was just as awesome as i remember it being.


----------



## junglist15

It Might Get Loud






good doc about 3 great guitarist talking about and playing the guitar. 3/5


----------



## mariacallas

I was expecting another vapid chick flick about some girl desperate to get married and I was pleasantly surprised. This film is NOTHING like that at all despite the title...its a sometimes funny, awkward, oftentimes sad look at family dysfunction and a girls recovery from drug addiction.  I teared more than a few times while watching it.


----------



## co2

JoeTheStoner said:


> subtitles were horrible, so i don't know if its fair to see i wasn't feeling this movie. i 've seen just 2 polish movies and neither were impressive if anyone has any suggestions plz share.



Just Polish movies? I don't know your taste, of course, but Roman Polanski's _Knife in the Water_ is a damn fine film.


----------



## undead

MUSHET said:


> British accents are not all 'jolly hockey sticks' you nitwit. We do have regional accents and dialects.



this made me laugh. :D

and beanfiend, was it the 1988 film with gary oldman that you watched??? that movie is sweeeeeet!


----------



## psychomimetic

*World's Greatest Dad*

World's Greatest Dad






I was really impressed by this movie, it was super dark and quite funny at times. The ending was a bit abrupt but it worked quite well anyway. It's good that Robin Williams did another good movie, and the kid from spykids did a good job playing a genuinly despicable character. I'll probably check out some other films by Bobcat Goldthwait fairly soon.


----------



## Bardeaux

junglist15 said:


> It Might Get Loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good doc about 3 great guitarist talking about and playing the guitar. 3/5



Ditto. I watched this a few days ago. I thought it was really interesting


----------



## junglist15

Bardo5 said:


> Ditto. I watched this a few days ago. I thought it was really interesting




yeah it was. i liked how all three guitarists all have thier different styles and techniques. edge is like the tech geek, using every bit of available technology to achieve sounds from the instrument. jimmy page is just a bad ass motherfucker. and jack white is a blues influenced dude who wants to pick a fight with the guitar and win heh.


----------



## D's

wow fucking freaky ass movie.


----------



## tribal girl

Dug out the DVD of this last night. Awesome.


----------



## The Liberal Media

psychomimetic said:


> World's Greatest Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really impressed by this movie, it was super dark and quite funny at times. The ending was a bit abrupt but it worked quite well anyway. It's good that Robin Williams did another good movie, and the kid from spykids did a good job playing a genuinly despicable character. I'll probably check out some other films by Bobcat Goldthwait fairly soon.



I loved this as well.

Last one I saw....


----------



## ColtDan

district 9, thought it was awesome. some people dont seem to get it though, and think its shit


----------



## The Liberal Media

ColtDan said:


> district 9, thought it was awesome. some people dont seem to get it though, and think its shit



Lol, thats cos it was.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

law Abiding Citizen, The Uninvited, Terminator; Salvation, Drag Me To hell, Moon, Taking Woodstock


----------



## JoeTheStoner

must of been on twice in the last 4 hours *or* time is moving really slow.


----------



## birdie




----------



## Arnold

Really liked this, pure genius that man.


----------



## guineaPig

^good movie, although the thing i hate about movies "based on a true story" is  that i'm left wondering how much of it is true.
for instance, 21 is based on a true store, but apprently it happened in the 70's.


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I chucked on a couple of old favourites:






Crispin Glover annoys the hell out of me in this though, and kinda spoils it with his incessant screeching. I think one of the main reasons I enjoy watching it, is because it has a pretty decent soundtrack.

That was followed by:


----------



## MistaJeff

This movie was pretty trippy.


----------



## mariacallas

guineaPig said:


> ^good movie, although the thing i hate about movies "based on a true story" is  that i'm left wondering how much of it is true.
> for instance, 21 is based on a true store, but apprently it happened in the 70's.



Nope. It happened in the 90s. 
(From wikipedia) 

The book's main character is Kevin Lewis, an MIT graduate who was invited to join the MIT Blackjack Team in 1993. Lewis was recruited by two of the team's top players, Jason Fisher and Andre Martinez.

I have the book too. Good read, the movie was okay.


----------



## guineaPig

^well i'll be damned. guess i got some misinformation along the way.

last movie i watched? just got done actually
*All About Lily Chou Chou* 






i'm still trying to decide if this movie has just totally fucked up my day or not.
it was really damn good, i know that, but damn depressing.

essentially, it's a bunch of teens from various walks of life, but that probably all know each other IRL that are brought together under a common love for this japanese pop artist "lily chou chou", hence the title. the thing is, they don't KNOW they all have a common interest, because the only time they ever express it is online at a fan based message board.

which is why i now have to go back and watch it AGAIN because i spent half the movie trying to figure out which username belonged to which character.
it's like...little signs. spoiler  
*NSFW*: 



 like i'm pretty sure the username "Bear" belonged to this one girl based on the fact that there is a maybe 2 minute scene where you see her in her room, and there's a giant stuffed teddy bear in it.





sorry for the rant, but i really liked it and it's about 3 hours long so it's harder to be brief.


----------



## L2R

generic and cliche plotted movie is generic and cliche
and boring


----------



## oddball

The Hurt Locker.  After it won all those awards I had to check it out.  Very good movie, I thought.


----------



## Sykoknot

Swerlz said:


>



Absolutely love this movie. One of my all time favorite comedies. 
_Youre a hooker!_


----------



## psychomimetic

Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai





I liked it a lot, it was very cool, thoughtful, funny at times and generally a super badass movie. If you like other stuff by Jim Jarmusch (this film has more action then anything else he's done) you'd probably like this, it has a very similar vibe to films like Stranger Than Paradise and Down By Law (both of which I also like). Also if you like The Wu-Tang Clan you should check this out, the music in this movie was mostly done by Rza and the film was very clearly influenced strongly by Wu-Tang, which contributes strongly to how badass it is. Also if you like Jim Jarmusch and Wu-Tang you should watch the scene from Coffee and Cigarettes with Rza, Gza and Bill Murray in a coffee shop. It's a funny scene.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

guineaPig said:


> last movie i watched? just got done actually
> *All About Lily Chou Chou*


sounds interesting.





trilogy comes to an end. first was good, 2nd not so good, 3rd decent. coulda been real dope tho i have a sneaking suspicion some may of been lost in translation. =/ i mean really tho kinda over doin it wit that fuckin goth gear.


----------



## guineaPig

JoeTheStoner said:


> sounds interesting..


http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3264481/All.About.Lily.Chou.Chou.2001.DVDivX-SKY

great movie, if you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## keepyourselfalive0

law abiding citizen and it was awesome!


----------



## junglist15

Up in the Air





I thought this was a really good movie. It really feels like America right now present day. Great performances all around. Worth a look. 4/5


----------



## guineaPig

^you can't go wrong with george clooney if he's in the movie, it's gonna be good.


----------



## junglist15

guineaPig said:


> ^you can't go wrong with george clooney if he's in the movie, it's gonna be good.



yeah more films like this and Michael Clayton. and no more Men That Stare at Goats, which i hear is pretty bad...


----------



## vector9

Brooklyn's Finest

it was alright.........i thought it could have ended a little better.......

spoiler: 


*NSFW*: 



you know the family man dies and the old perve just stands there.........wtf is that.


----------



## tribal girl

T'was a bizarre film, sort of like The Wizard Of Oz meets Sophie's Choice. :D

*Synopsis:* _Kirsten Dunst stars as Hannah, a modern Jewish-American teenager who only halfheartedly accepts the traditional ways of her family's religious beliefs. When she is magically transported back in time to a WWII Nazi death camp, Hannah finds herself experiencing firsthand the horrors of the Holocaust--and learning the true meaning of her own heritage. Based on the popular young adult novel by Jane Yolen, with an introduction by executive producer Dustin Hoffman._


----------



## theotherwoman

I saw She's Out Of My League.
It was alright. Less shitty than i thought it would be.


----------



## mariacallas

Little Ashes.





Have had this dvd for quite some time and it took me a few views to really appreciate it.
A nice, quaint Spanish film about the supposed relationship between Salvador Dali and Spanish poet Federica Garcia Lorca (as well as their friendship with Luis Bunuel.)
Javier Beltran is so hot.


----------



## junglist15

Broken Embraces





I liked Volver better than this. (same director). Penelope Cruz does get her tits out a few times though. which is nice, spanish with subtitles 3/5


----------



## TheDeceased

*The Color of Money*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090863/

Going through the Scorsese films I haven't seen. I didn't think I'd like this one, but was pleasantly surprised. I didn't know that there was a Tom Cruise/ Martin Scorsese flick out there.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Brooklyn's Finest

Good movie. Then the final 15 minutes happened. Very anti-climatic. Still, I don't see the comparisons to Training Day. Ethan Hawke and Antoine Fuque do not a Training Day make.


----------



## Feste

The House of The Devil.

Very cool horror film from last year, but set in 1983 & based on the late 70', early 80's horror flicks. _But_ unlike the awful recent remakes  (Halloween, My Bloody Valentine, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, etc) it doesn't just add flashy editing, more blood & deaths. It's creepy, tense, scary, the characters are interesting & the nods to those movies don't stick out like a saw thumb - partly thanks to the setting, this film could have come straight from then, even has the old school poster.

Yes it's a movie about a babysitter in a creepy house, but god dammit it's done soo well. 

85%  on Rotten Tomatoes.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/house_of_the_devil/


----------



## Arnold

The misfortunates , not as good as I thought it would be.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hHo5bvc20k&NR=1


----------



## egor

Undead or alive. Absolute shit...


----------



## MistaJeff

The Evil Dead






Bruce Mother-Fucking Campbell. I liked evil dead two better.


----------



## guineaPig

i'd bump the thread for this movie, but nobody has posted in it in over a year, so i figured i'd just post here.
i've seen this movie in the store, but never checked it out. 
reason being, i used to have this on audio book when i was like 8 or 9. i don't know how the original story read, but the audio book was done up with voice actors and sfx and everything.
i was afraid they'd screw it up and change everything and make 9 year old me very angry.

oddly enough, they didn't. there were so many scenes that were exactly how i'd pictured it in my head all those years ago. pretty sure a bunch of the lines were the same too.
hell, they even threw in the part where he grabs a comic book for his kid. briefly, but i saw him do it and went "holy shit! i remember that!!!".

i don't know if i like the new ending though. the original left alot to the imagination, whereas the movie version was a bit different.

oh, and i must say, if ANYTHING was worth waiting all those years for this to become a movie
SPOILER

*NSFW*: 



it was actually getting to see the religious whackjob lady get killed. that bitch pissed me off years ago, and i found myself putting this on pause off and on, because she was pissing me off once again




great movie. i will most likely watch it several more times.


----------



## guineaPig

MistaJeff said:


> Bruce Mother-Fucking Campbell.


dude is downright hysterical.
he was doing Q&A at the premier of Bubba Hotep, but he was pretty much just using it as an excuse to totally rip on anybody in the audience who tried to ask a question.

one lady put her hand up, he called on her, and she started "we drove three hours to be at this premier, and i just wanted to ask" and he cut her off and goes "woah woah woah! ok, show of hands, who drove longer than that to be here tonight???"
a bunch of hands went up and he goes "see that?!?! YEAH!".

that went on for about 10-20 minutes. i laughed until i cried.


----------



## MistaJeff

Evil Dead the Musical . I thought it was pretty lol.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Herb and Dorothy

Triumph of the Will

I love my philosophy of art/film class.


----------



## Caroline

Matilda


----------



## tribal girl

Digging through some of Corey Haim's straight to video films again. Boy, I forgot how bad this was. Not even nostalgia can save it. Cynthia Rothrock ftw though. :D






Somthing tells me I'm gonna need more alcohol before I re-watch Prayer Of The Rollerboys for the first time in almost 20 years. Whoa, that's a pretty scary thought. How quickly time passes.


----------



## tribal girl

I skipped Rollerboys and went for *Watchers* instead.






Another load of rubbish.


----------



## mariacallas

Just watch Lucas instead.


----------



## tribal girl

I tried darlink, but no joy. Really wanna see it too, but it'll have to wait.

I've been saving all the other terrible movies he did to my youtube playlist to catch up on what I missed out on. It's sad that we only do so when people die. I loved him when I was a kid though. It's like a part of my childhood went with him.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

The Final Sacrafice, as seen on MST3K. Damn that show was the best.


----------



## mariacallas

^ Looks like my kinda horror flick!


----------



## Max Power

Pink1966Floyd said:


> MST3K. Damn that show was the best.



werd.


----------



## daysonatrain

Pink1966Floyd said:


> The Final Sacrafice, as seen on MST3K. Damn that show was the best.



haha, i just watched that instant on netflix, good stuff.

"rossdower"


----------



## His Name Is Frank

A remake to the 1986 movie of the same name. The original was pure shit, but this remake excelled........at being a far more shitty movie than the first. I'm just in awe at how bad this thing was. It made any given Lifetime Movie Of The Week seem Oscar worthy. I watched it for free On Demand and still feel ripped off.


----------



## silentangst

District 9. Man I love that movie.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## mariacallas

sings _I'd like to be you for a day....I'd like to be you for a daaaay..._


----------



## L2R

law abiding citizen




very silly, but entertaining.


----------



## silentangst

Impacto Profundo said:


> law abiding citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very silly, but entertaining.



That was entertaining, but the ending really let me down. I swear the movie gives the impression that the white guy is the protagonist, and yeah, just was a let down. Lol.


----------



## tribal girl

mariacallas said:


> sings _I'd like to be you for a day....I'd like to be you for a daaaay..._



The entire film never fails to amuse me. T'is great fun. :D

Last night I dug out the DVD of this:





I haven't seen it in _years,_ but something compelled me to put it on. And unlike the few times I'd seen it before, I really enjoyed it. I guess somewhere in the back of my mind, I was expecting Sharon Stone to ruin the whole thing. But you know what?, she was _actually_ quite good in it.


----------



## InvisibleEye

The Green Zone (2010)





Great movie.


----------



## undead

well AR... it took me long enough, but i finally watched it. i LOVED it!!!


----------



## L2R

^donald got an oscar nomination


----------



## undead

awww good for him! :D

i actually thought john laroche was one of the most interesting characters i've seen in a long while!


----------



## AmorRoark

ryanlaughlin said:


> well AR... it took me long enough, but i finally watched it. i LOVED it!!!



Oh yay!!!! This makes me really happy. I'm glad you loved it.


----------



## Bardeaux

I hadnt seen this in ages






I also got to see the Hurt Locker finally.


----------



## belarki




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ best one of the trilogy imo.

lets see last movie... last movie





 a must see.


----------



## mariacallas

I saw parts of Plunkett and McLeane and I really liked it. It was on TV though so since I didn't begin it, I didn't feel like finishing it...maybe next time.
And just as I was about to sleep last night, the Godfather shows on HBO. I finish it (despite having the restoration DVDs and having watched the trilogy several times haha anybody else has this sickness? :D) and I'll be damned, Godfather II shows right after it so I just had to finish it too. Slept at 4 am and had work at 9 am...boo. 
But worth it  

I love both equally!


----------



## kytnism

tribal girl said:


> I tried darlink, but no joy. Really wanna see it too, but it'll have to wait.
> 
> I've been saving all the other terrible movies he did to my youtube playlist to catch up on what I missed out on. It's sad that we only do so when people die. I loved him when I was a kid though. It's like a part of my childhood went with him.



dont let it.

lucas is an awesome trip back down memory lane. i echo mcs sentiments; the opera scene is epic and a must watch for all haim fans.


----------



## guineaPig

Bardo5 said:


> I hadnt seen this in ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got to see the Hurt Locker finally.



love silence of the lambs.
i own all 4 of those movies, and let me tell you, it's VERY rare for me to actually pay for a movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgS6qLsVM4
^related listening :D


as for me






i know. slowpoke. JUST got around to seeing this, but i get extremely wary of sequels to awesome movies from a very long time ago.
i hated hollywood for the remake of transformers, and i refuse to see the second one, or the gi joe remake. 

salvation was alright though. the first 3 movies just give you occasional glimpses into the future after judgment day. this one is set entirely in it, so you get to see a ton of the machines and whatnot.
only thing that annoyed me was how they CONTINUE to bring back overused lines from T2 "i'll be back", "come with me if you want to live".
dude...c'mon. that shit got old so long ago, it's not even funny.


----------



## MistaJeff

I watched 4 movies today:


#1. Army of Darkness. It was awesome, that's all I have to say. 

#2. Palo Alto, CA. It was mediocre at best but considering that I went to high school with those rich white fags from Palo Alto and used to score cocaine in the ghetto east Palo Alto I enjoyed the movie. 

#3. Dirty Harry. Amazing movie, I think cinema was much better in the 70's. CGI is the bane of my existence.  

#4. Con Air. Pretty good movie. John Cusack wears so much fucking eyeliner and lipstick in that movie that I couldn't pay attention to any scene he was in. I just sat there wondering why the fuck so much makeup is caked on his an Nick Cage's face.


----------



## junglist15

^that Port of Call :New Orleans was good, I agree.

last I saw was Jimmy and Judy






think natural born killers filmed with a hand held doc style with meth and rape  4/5


----------



## coopie

Tank girl

It's a movie I can watch over and over


----------



## MistaJeff

Heavy Metal






The first 25 minutes was pretty crappy but it got really good after that.


----------



## badboybrian

saw this last night.  not surprising at all on how hillarious it was.


----------



## tribal girl

I attempted to watch *Nightmare On Elm Street Part 4* last night:





...but must have passed out before the end. I shall continue with it tonight. I like part one and three the best, but part four borders on bad and good. I still like it though. :D


----------



## tribal girl

xenocat said:


> dont let it.
> 
> lucas is an awesome trip back down memory lane. i echo mcs sentiments; the opera scene is epic and a must watch for all haim fans.



I haven't even seen it, but I shall. 

When I think of Corey, I think of The Lost Boys, Licence To Drive, and all those terrible straight to video films he did in the early 90s. There was always something incredibly likeable about him though. Something strong enough to keep a gay girl plastering posters of him to her bedroom wall.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

easily the best movie written by a model. keitel was crazy good. scene in the church at the end hit me pretty hard. Where the hell were you? I... I... I'm sorry. I'm so sorry! I'm sorry! I did so many bad things. I'm sorry. I tried to do... I try to do the right thing, but I'm weak, I'm too fucking weak. powerful stuff, gives me the chills. now i feel like i have a new lease on life like andy dufresne


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Corpse Bride.....  Pilosophy class kicks ass.


----------



## tribal girl

Went and saw this at the cinema last night. I wasn't totally sold on it, but I enjoyed it all the same. Definitely worth a watch for the cast alone, but certainly not something I would buy if I still bought DVD's.


----------



## MistaJeff

Dod Sno. Best Nazi zombie movie I've ever seen. Well, it's the only Nazi zombie movie I've ever seen.


----------



## tribal girl

^That's a pretty cool film. 

A lot of it was clearly shot in front of a green screen, but that kinda lends a humorous touch to it's cheapness.


----------



## S.M.F.G

lol this thread is still open!!!
and saw 6.... niceeeeee%)


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Not nearly as funny as Super Troopers or Beerfest. In fact, it was almost as bad as watching Waiting.


----------



## L2R

introduced the japs to naked gun 1+2. good times.


----------



## junglist15

pretty damn funny!


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched one of my favourites.


----------



## badboybrian

finally got around to clash of the titans 3d.  meh.


----------



## S.M.F.G

I thought id hate this movie....commando guinipigs?! GTF real... but alas this was a pretty good movie... im getting too soft in my insanity :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

5th black metal documentary i've seen. u know the story nothing new to see really. some of those guys make no sense. found this one boring to be honest. tho to someone who doesn't know the story behind the church burnings, varg, murder and suicide might find it interesting.


----------



## guineaPig

^damn.
i was excited about that movie too.

haven't seen any black metal documentaries, but i know the story behind all that stuff.
what's a good one to see?



also, last movie i watched
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2LDK 
"2ldk" is an abbreviation for a two bedroom apartment in japan.
story is essentially 2 roommates just auditioned for the same role in a movie, and their jealousy overwhelms them and then they spend like an hour just beating the shit out of each other.

like seriously. that's the movie. they start out slapping each other, and it progresses to heavy objects to the face, electrocution, spraying cleaning solution in each others eyes....i could go on.
it get's brutal.
good movie if you can be entertained by 2 japanese  chicks beating the living crap out of each other for an extended period of time.


----------



## theotherwoman

It was really weird.


----------



## guineaPig

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Not nearly as funny as Super Troopers or Beerfest. In fact, it was almost as bad as watching Waiting.



i'm less than 10 minutes in, and it has already made me laugh.
i'm a big fan of broken lizard's stuff, but this is good.

movies about the restaurant industry only make complete sense to those that work in a restaurant.

some of that stuff, you just wouldn't get. like the chef making a dish for the servers to taste, so they could describe it, and the servers devouring it. or food getting sent back and him going  "it was cooked perfect! fuck them. they don't know what medium rare is"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

guineaPig said:


> ^damn.
> i was excited about that movie too.
> 
> haven't seen any black metal documentaries, but i know the story behind all that stuff.
> what's a good one to see?


since u haven't seen any black metal documentaries before i think u would enjoy "until the light takes us". to me, its just that for awhile i was interested in it so i saw other documentaries about it and its all basically the same.


----------



## guineaPig

black metal is hadrcore man. i mean, burning churhes down, getting caught with dynamite in you trunk, on your way to blow up a church, wearing skull fragments from band members that have offed themselves as a necklace...
i like metal, not the biggest fan of back metal, but those guys are respectable.


----------



## Caroline

*AGORA*, man. Seriously where is the Agora thread - wicked.


----------



## guineaPig

billy zane is AWESOME in this movie. without him, it would probably just be like an extended episode of tales from the crypt. he adds a ton of dark humor to it, which is why i love the movie.
way better than bordello of blood.


----------



## mariacallas

Silk on HBO. My kinda movie...I really really liked it a lot. Sublime.
Michael Pitt --- GAHHHHHH 

He really looks like he could be Di Caprio's brother...but with 100 times more sex appeal.


----------



## tribal girl

^Even _I_ think he's fuckin' hot. And the more messed up he looks, the better. Have you seen Hedwig, sis?. If not, plz do. 

Keira Knightley on the other hand... 

I can't remember what the last film I watched was. But I've been working my way through series 3 of The L Word for the last week or two. It's odd. Sometimes it's so bad it's good, other times it's just plain bad, and then it can be pure brilliance. I really love the unpredictability of it. And all this from someone who said they'd never watch it based on the adverts alone. That's what happens when you start flipping channels and you don't know what you're getting into before it's too late.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was channel surfin while waitin to come up on me pills, so this started @ 1:20 on sundance channel. so i laid in bed enjoyin my buzz while watchin it. great movie to watch on opioids. coincidentally it ended at 4:20 am, sparked up after. was a good time


----------



## junglist15

a must see imo 5/5


----------



## Arnold

So bad it's hilarious.
I can't see a woman enjoying it though.


----------



## Kurrupt

The Hangover, sadly haven't seen a movie in a while been to busy


----------



## Caroline

in the last couple of days i've watched 3 anorexia related made-for-tv films from the 80's/90's, 
and just now i watched Smiley Face.
all via youtube


----------



## tribal girl

I tried to watch Bongwater cuz it has both Alicia Witt and Brittany Murphy in it. But it sucked too much for me to stick with it.






edit: I might force myself to watch the rest of it at some point.


----------



## KissSanityGoodbye

david lynch movie.


watched it for the second time.
quite disturbing.


----------



## skoat

Basic Instinct.

I'd never seen it before, its a great movie imo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

twas okay, something to watch if ur bored or couldn't sleep in my case. the japanese guy was hilarious at times, screaming "the japanese possess unbelievable strength when backed into a corner" while tied to a hospital bed. the german guy real name "dieter *laser*" awesome name, awesome job acting. he was born for that role. 
*trailer*


----------



## tribal girl

I hadn't seen it since I was about eleven. I was surprised at how much of it I remembered.






It wasn't all that great though.


----------



## HighonLife

Last night i watched The Basketball Diaries for the 1st time

good movie


----------



## undead

Really damn good if you're even somewhat interested in Hunter S. Thompson's works.


----------



## hungry_ghost




----------



## tribal girl

Such a blatant rip off of Freaky Friday, and nowhere near as good. 






It should have stayed in my childhood memory vaults.


----------



## Caroline

^ hey that one looks GOOD.. might try to find it online.

The last movie i watched was 'Sabrina the teenage witch', because 'Teen Witch' is not online


----------



## Pillthrill

I really liked it. Although a little gory at times. I just look away...


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

The Machinist, Christian Bale




Apparently the 63 lbs he lost is a record for any actor for a movie.
Damn good movie tho.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ Your pic didnt work, what movie? what actor?



Pillthrill said:


> I really liked it. Although a little gory at times. I just look away...



yea it was pretty ok


----------



## tribal girl

Caroline said:


> ^ hey that one looks GOOD.. might try to find it online.



I wouldn't waste your time unless you're a fan of the Corey's. I think Corey Feldman grew up to be a complete knob, whereas Haim seemed like a genuinely nice guy. Just a shame he had so many hang ups. 

I was stoned a few nights back when I watched:






Followed by:


----------



## Bardeaux

Sexy witches ftw

Also:


----------



## Bardeaux

tribal girl said:


>



I remember watching this movie on HBO many years ago. The only scene I can remember is the LSD scene with Jack Black. "Now let's celebrate this moment with these hits of acid..."


----------



## tribal girl

I didn't get that far into it.

The Craft is awesome. I went to the cinema with my best friend to see that and it's remained one of my favourites. I  Fairuza Balk.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

The Fianl Sacrifice..........................................                           Hilarity ensues, mst3k


----------



## Bardeaux

I had to watch this again. I saw it in theaters when it came out but was much too intoxicated to follow it correctly.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## crazynate:]

Day Breakers... By far one of the siickest vampire movies that has come out since Underworld, it's with Ethan Hawke and the suspense is soooo dank!


----------



## hellkitten

I love black metal culture so I quite enjoyed it, great interviews.


----------



## tribal girl

"Wipe that face off your head, bitch!".


----------



## trip2themoon

The Brood. Love Cronenberg's early stuff...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

awesome dazed n' confused cover. never saw that one before.



>


teaser below

*NSFW*: 



]http://vimeo.com/8957869


 Serbia going all out.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so awesome. two sisters, small village... war. no men left in village so they set off to find suitable ones to reproduce lol. serbian films where have u been all ma life! trailer


----------



## HighonLife

watched Avatar tonight for the 1st time, liked it, kickin myself in the ass for not seein it in 3D when i had the chance


----------



## theotherwoman

Just finished It's Complicated. It was alright.


----------



## AmorRoark

Was it complicated?


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Airplane II: The Sequal


----------



## JoeTheStoner

stargate and contact. been on this ancient alien trip for a minute. stargate directors cut i never saw before and only seen the og way back in the day, fun hollywood movie. might get into the stargate sg-1 series but damn 240 episodes ? maybe...

contact, so ill seen many times i remember the first time when she is travelling through space that shit scared the shit out of me great movie tho, maybe after i finish this book about ancient aliens  ill read contact.


----------



## Wave Jumper




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice! i like ur taste in films and music =)





 hehe

i just watched Triangle, i thought it was real good. good enough ima make a thread for it nao


----------



## JayJohnson

^^^ That picture is hillarious.

Watched Basketball Diaries (again) last night (there's 3 people in it that were also in The Sopranos series...)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hehe yea. great movies (both black cat white cat and basketball diaries)

well i watched black cat, white cat earlier tonight, since wave jumper reminded me about it and its that awesome. i can't get the "pitbull... terrier" song out of my head.


----------



## tribal girl

*Guess Who's Coming To Dinner* was on TV yesterday afternoon. 






I'd never seen it before, but had been meaning to for years. I really enjoyed it. I just adore Katherine Hepburn, so it was a real pleasure to watch. It must have taken a lot of courage to make such a movie at that point in time. And a lot of the conflicts in the film were particularly poignant to watch because they must have really been experiencing it all first hand. The frustration shows in their performances. Good stuff.


----------



## JayJohnson

Finally got around to watching The Lovely Bones last night. Despite some cheesiness, I though it was good. It redeemed itself by the end. Very disturbing subject.


----------



## skoat

I watched Rush Hour 2 (again) solely to see Jeremy Piven's role in the Versace store when they get to Vegas.  Chris Tucker is the man.


----------



## boarderb

Robin Hood. It was a disappointment..


----------



## Ravr

"Dread." An interesting take on the horror genre. Loved it. 4.5/ 5


----------



## JoeTheStoner

u don't mess with the zohan. so dumb, yet so entertaining lol. good thing emmanuelle chriqui was in it... sooo fine she is


----------



## lewp

The Shawshank Redemption(been meaning to for a while.. never been bothered).. fucking excellent movie! 
I'd give it an 8/10


----------



## debaser

Pan's Labyrinth... fantastic, masterpiece.


----------



## Bardeaux

JoeTheStoner said:


> good thing emmanuelle chriqui was in it... sooo fine she is



Cant argue with that. 

Yesterday I watched star wars episodes 1-3. Yes, all 3. I had never seen them before, and I've only seen the original Star Wars to begin with. I have the chronology all messed up.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Ravr said:


> "Dread." An interesting take on the horror genre. Loved it. 4.5/ 5



I saw this the other day under the Free Movies section on Comcast. It was very good. Nice little dark psychological movie about personal fears and using them as torturing devices.  Jackson Rathbone is a really good actor who seems to stay off the radar. When he gets the right role, he will be noticed.

I can't believe this thread's still open. Going for 2000 posts, are we?


----------



## debaser

*Training Day* - At first I found it over-the-top, but it grows on me... very good film.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

2012 - meh....


----------



## 1NRG

johnny was.
it isn't great.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so ill. trailer


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so ill. trailer


----------



## Pillthrill

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. 
I know it is a sin but I had never seen it before...


----------



## silentangst

I love deep, meaningful movies like this.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

can't believe i never saw this till just now.



trailer and yes, so ill. ^_^
_Riki's two personal bodyguards are a gun-toting female student and a hermaphrodite student who wields a dartgun with her vagina._


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I wouldn't recommend it to people who don't like stupid movies. It was worth the $1.00 I paid to the Blockbuster vending machine, I suppose.


----------



## tiffacult

alice in wonderland.. the burton one.

BUT IM GETTIN READY FOR STONEHENGE APOCALYPSE!

fuck!yes!misha!collins!


----------



## tiffacult

HisNameIsFrank said:


> I saw this the other day under the Free Movies section on Comcast. It was very good. Nice little dark psychological movie about personal fears and using them as torturing devices.  Jackson Rathbone is a really good actor who seems to stay off the radar. When he gets the right role, he will be noticed.
> 
> I can't believe this thread's still open. Going for 2000 posts, are we?



the only thing that comes to mind when i think of jackson rathbone is "isnt that the butthurt vampire from twilight?" 

but, since its gotten such great reviews, i totally wanna see this movie.


----------



## woamotive

'Saving Grace' was the last movie I watched ( a few weeks ago I believe ). The last NEW movie I saw was 'Coco Avant Chanel'. Both were pretty damn good!


----------



## MistaJeff

This movie was crazy trippy. I was tripping when I saw it but it blew my mind.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay this is crazy, its from the director of ghost in the shell but peep game. _it is a half European-half Asian work since Avalon was co-produced by a Polish film company, starred Polish actors and was filmed mostly in Wrocław, Poland with Polish dialogue._

trailer


----------



## tribal girl

Absolutely ridiculous, and only worth watching for Parker Posey's hilarious performance.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Was it good? Fuck if I know. Every time I watch a movie over my friend's house, someone just has to knock on her door, come in and start talking. "Oh is this Alice In Wonderland? Oh I heard it was good. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah fucking blah blah and then blah blah blah blah blah......"

I won't be taking my RedBox and BlockBox rentals over there anymore.


----------



## JayJohnson

^^^ Hahaha... I can relate, I hate that when I'm trying to watch a movie.

Alice in Wonderland was just OK. I dug the visuals and special effects. It was kind of cool in 3D, but I have to admit that I have yet to see a movie in 3D that by the end of it I really don't even notice it's in 3D. 3D just isn't that big of a deal - a good movie is a good movie. Making a movie 3D is just a gimmick, IMO. Same for Avatar, but I will say that I cannot watch Avatar in less than Hi-Def after seeing it in the theater. 3D I could give a fuck about, but Avatar loses so much detail in DVD quality.

Just finished watching Traffic. I had seen it in the theater but I was under the influence, so it was good to watch it sober and really realize how good a movie it is. Great thing about having been such a druggy/drunk for years is there are so many movies I can go watch again sober and it's basically like seeing it for the first time.


----------



## firstmoment

watched boondock saints 2 today. it was good. not as good at the first. but still, for a sequel; fantastic.

they kept all the same actors. legit.


----------



## Cloudburst

7.62 millimeter... *FULL METAL JACKET*


----------



## mariacallas

Saw Malena again last night on DVD. Last time I saw it was several years ago.
I love it so much. So so much. 









> _
> Renato Amoroso :
> Signora Malena, a more capable person than me... wrote that the only true love is unrequited love.  Now I understand why.  It's been so long since you last came out of your house.
> But the longer we are apart, the stronger my love becomes._


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The Road

Meh..... next on the rotation is Dead Teenagers, for a good dose of B movie horror crap :D


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Dead Teenagers only has 2 and a half stars on IMDB. Sounds like you're in for a lousy hour and a half.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I'll watch it at double speed with chipmunk voices.  But trust me, I've wasted time on worse films


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Well....that was a mistake.  Even at double speed it still sucked immensely.  2.5 stars was generous (probably all the cast, having been listed and now unable to avoid the shame, logged in and voted it up that high).  Anyone else considering watching....don't.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

murder, lies, deceit... dope movie.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ very last. (spanish film that was later remade in america as "vanilla sky" im sure y'all familiar with)

others over this weekend... _existenz, ghost in the shell, the matrix_ . trippin out on what is real ?

ghost in the shell blows my mind, beautiful animation and what a mind fuck like when the "ghost" takes over the lab and says dna is just like a computer program that spreads memory from one generation to the next, and memory is what defines mankind. far out stuff even are most ancient ancestors weren't human.


----------



## weltschmertz

Madsen is the man,u can see it in his face.
I recall the Unglorious Bastards `chopping ears,/suckin eyballs ` scene with `Stuck In The Middle 
With You` tune..tought what a hardcore peculiar mdfk-R /maniac is this dude .  

It seems Tarantino and Michael Madsen are good combination and  `stuck in the middle with` every movie of Tarantino ? 

Also both seems like they consume preety hard shit(just like in every movie -no exeptions!).. did you hear or see in media about this dudes, rockin with needles in their hard ass ,mdr-fckng veins?

And have a happy day   ЕКИПА МОЈА


----------



## tribal girl

*Falling Sky:*






I'd never even heard of this one before, and I do love finding relatively unknown treasures. Anyway, the narration's beautifully written and voiced by Murphy, with a great performance from Karen Allen too. I always used to get her mixed up with Margot Kidder when I was younger. Anyway, it kinda has a TV movie feel about it but the performances make it worth the time.


----------



## JamtasticX

Here's the last few movies I've watched, I'll go back and update with posters, etc when I get a chance.* The NSFW is hiding spoilers inside my review, so be warned.*

*Transiberian*: A movie about a couple travelling across Russia, who encounts another strange couple, and the wrong side of Russian police

*NSFW*: 



This whole movie was horrilbe. I hated it. I like trains so I guess that was the only good part, other than that it was a pretty bad fucking movie. Wasn't worth watching imo, not really a good plot, no real surprising twists, lame ending, and unneeded torture scene which was just pointless as well - waste of time




*SNUB*: A movie involving bringing important members of the millitary to safe houses in the event of a nuclear attack.

*NSFW*: 



See here




*Beyond the Door of Darkness*: A movie involving a series of gresome murders, forcing other people to commit murder. Follows two detectives around.

*NSFW*: 



This movie confused me a bit, and I have to go back and watch it, but I believe cop A is the bad guy, the movie makes you think it was cop B. Cop B ends up having cancer, then it's revealed that cop A was really the killer, and cop B knew this - before he killed himself and cop A framed it up. Cop A then gets himself killed in the same way he killed other people, forcing cop B's daughter to murder him. I thought it was an alright movie, confusing and I need to watch again but I enjoyed it




*Splice*:
A movie about a couple envolved in scientific research regarding DNA, and splicing different DNA's together.

*NSFW*: 



The movie consists of a couple working for a derranged scientific company, and they are experimenting with splicing different DNA together. At first the ethical issues of cloning/creating a new species are brought up, but the girlfriend insists on keeping the creature. The creature grows up and starts to learn to be more like a human, but reverts to it's destructive ways. The girlfriend mixed her own DNA with it, and it ended up fucking her boyfriend. It then ending up killing a bunch of people, and impregnating the girlfriend (after the creature - female - switched sexes and turned into a male) so this would technically be incest. There were some alright psychological/ethical issues brought up, but overall I thought the movie was pretty stupid 



*Human Centipede:*
See here:

*Now watching: From Paris With Love*


----------



## JayJohnson

^^^^^^^ I just put Splice in the queue before I read this thread. It got decent enough review through RottenTomatoes so I'm looking forward to checking it out.

Last 4 movies I've watched in the past week:
Human Centipede - Thoroughly enjoyable in a very sick and disturbing way. Original and made me cringe, two things that most movies don't pull off.

Kick-Ass - I enjoyed it more than I didn't, but it felt like they couldn't entirely commit to what kind of movie it should be. 

The Machinist - Another good movie I needed to re-watch because I didn't remember watching it back when I was wasted all the time. Glad I did...


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I got it from the box. It was ok, I guess. You can only expect so much from a movie when Steve Guttenberg is one of the main stars and the movie isn't called Police Academy. It kept my interest and the kills were decent. It's worth adding to the stack if you're ever having a Steve Guttenberg movie marathon.


----------



## JamtasticX

^^^ I'm watching it right now.

Cornered: 
*NSFW*: 



So far a pretty shitty movie, didn't see that much that was original or real exciting. The ending was alright, but it's just a twist on Saw really



The girl in it is pretty hott though, atleast I think


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tomme Tønner i think a norwegian film student watched too much mtv and guy ritchie then made this movie. also suspect some of it was lost in translation. not good at all, only reason i watched it was it had two actors from the danish pusher trilogy.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DO NOT. I REPEAT. Do NOT Do NOT! Rent or buy this movie. Its not even really worth stealing ... lol... 1.5/5 if im being generous.


----------



## silentangst

Monty Pythong and the Meaning of Life


----------



## JoeTheStoner

> *Amber*: Ms. Stoeger, my plastic surgeon doesn't want me doing any activity where balls fly at my face.
> *Dionne*: Well, there goes your social life.



u already know. got baked on the couch and watched clueless on tv while enjoying root beer and cool ranch doritos. life can be pretty damn good sometimes.


----------



## tribal girl

^
*Mel:* Do you know what time it is?
*Cher:* A watch doesn't really go with this outfit, daddy. 



On a related note, I watched *Bongwater* last night.






What a load of crap. But Alicia Witt + Brittany Murphy =


----------



## Noodle

Last weekend I went out to catch the *A-Team* on the big screen.

Then I wandered over to a friend's house for a nice summer time dinner poolside, before we retired to a big screen Blu-Ray screening of *Avatar.*


I don't watch many movies now a days.  So it was a nice break from my usual routine.

I enjoyed both movies immensely.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tribal girl said:


> ^
> *Mel:* Do you know what time it is?
> *Cher:* A watch doesn't really go with this outfit, daddy.


*Mel:* everywhere in L.A. takes 20 minutes

lol, so many lines worth quoting from clueless. 

last night watched:





 it was alright. good comedy mixed with drama. too long like 2hr 30min shesh had to fight to stay awake till the end, not that it was boring but damn. and its kinda weird seeing like the exact same cast in judd apatow's movies but he lookin out for his fam, i can respect that.

omg yes! 
Laura (Leslie Mann) impersonate Clarke's (Eric Bana) Aussie Accent lol


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'm on holidays so I've been seriously chilling at home, and have watched a fair few movies in that time: 

*Sex Drive* - Caught it on TV and thought why the fuck not. It was completely shit, a total waste of my precious time. Don't watch it  

*The Bucket List* - I'd seen snippets of it before but it was great to watch the whole thing in its entirety. Very touching and I loved Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman together  

*Zach & Miri Make A Porno* - Again, I just caught it on TV and watched it. It was good.....but not great. Got a few good laughs out of it. Bonus points for nudity  

*Shrooms* - I'd been wanting to see this movie for a while, and it was pretty good. It was creepy, I LOVED the cinematography, but it didn't leave me scared _after_ the movie, know what I mean? IMO that's the sign of a great scary movie, when I'm still scared afterwards. I even watched this by myself at night, so that was the prime opportunity to be scared :D 

*Death at a Funeral* - I was recommended this by a friend, and it was good. A lil' too cringe-worthy for my liking but I appreciate that its the style of the humour. I enjoyed it though  

*Nurse Betty* - I liked this, Betty was such a sweet character and the story was compelling to me the whole way through. 

I feel like there was one more but I can't remember...


Oh and also, *Clueless* is one of my favourite movies EVER. I've seen it way too many times and can pretty much quote the whole thing :D Absolute classic!


----------



## silentangst

The Hills Have Eyes 2.

Ugh.


----------



## mariacallas

n3ophy7e said:


> I'm on holidays so I've been seriously chilling at home, and have watched a fair few movies in that time:
> 
> *Sex Drive* - Caught it on TV and thought why the fuck not. It was completely shit, a total waste of my precious time. Don't watch it
> 
> 
> *Zach & Miri Make A Porno* - Again, I just caught it on TV and watched it. It was good.....but not great. Got a few good laughs out of it. Bonus points for nudity
> 
> 
> Oh and also, *Clueless* is one of my favourite movies EVER. I've seen it way too many times and can pretty much quote the whole thing :D Absolute classic!



Saw Sex Drive on Tv too a couple weeks ago...it sucked :D Made me a laugh a few in the beginning tho...also saw Zach and Miri make a Porno on TV last week and it didnt really catch my attention , I kept changing the channel! 
Oh, and nude parts were cut . Boo!!

Clueless ....my fave too dear  Have the dvd.

I saw this last night on HBO...it said it was featuring a Nickelodeon movie and I said why the hell not! Ended up enjoying myself heaps , so funny


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was oookay, entertaining. sam jackson was dope... wish it went all the way and the ending was ehh. but makes u think if u would do the "unthinkable" to certain people to save lives.


----------



## brandy42

F^ing Avatar for the 20 or something time. It is much better on blu-ray.

No wait Greenzone.


----------



## Feste

A Serious Man.

'twas ok.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The Torturer (by Graham Greene, 2008 ) - Meh...decent story, not wholly pitiful attempt at a twist at the end, done with relatively low budget (few sparce sets, 4 actors in total....though one is a relatively big name star).  I'd recommend people find something else to watch.

Bane (2008 ) - Looks like it was made on a slightly better budget than the above movie, but it was misspent.  Filmed in the UK, it feels like a really bad wannabe psych thriller-horror with 4 women who wake up in an experiment....it just isn't that enjoyable.  There is a decent ending to try and tie it all together, but there's a 'surgeon' going through killing people that's pretty weak for a character, an alien that is just a plot device, and some _almost_ attractive lead characters that never show any skin to redeem the waste of celluloid.  Again, I'd recommend you find something else to watch.


----------



## Mysterie

I saw *Scarface* this morning which was worse than I expected, I think its like a less interesting version of Goodfellas, maybe the mobster movie genre isn't my thing

*RocknRolla* last night which was pretty stereotypical but nonetheless an okay watch

*Let the Right One In* yesterday and I thought it was pretty enjoyable foreign film


----------



## panic in paradise

*Grey Garden ReMake*

^
how dare! you point out things that should be more said ; )

scarface is one of the most rediculous movies ive seen , if i had seen that trippin i would of thought it was a hilarious parody of a mobster movie. that film ruins pacino for me, scarface is a parody of its self,,,


i just watched the remake of Grey Garden, i have seen the original many times, i thought i would become bored and have to make myself interested the first view. the original would not let up, the remake i became bored  with after an hour.
drew barrymores acting started annoying me actually, and i didn't watch the last third of the movie. 

i would highly suggest watching the original first. this seemed cheap, as was the original and their lives, i could see the actors wanted to do this well and were excited, you could feel their hearts in it, but it was shallow,  poorly directed; as if they just figured it would do fairly well so, good enough.

i say that, but recommend grey garden, and the redoux, for eedie (sp) of course, and her dearest mother.


----------



## tribal girl

^Coincidentally, I was doing a little research on Grey Gardens yesterday after seeing Drew Barrymore's messy acceptance speech at The Golden Globes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mudbczf9p2g

Wooooo, it was like watching a train wreck. 

Last film I watched was *Videodrome*


----------



## JayJohnson

Unthinkable - with Samuel Jackson. Good flick, well worth watching. (Carrie `Trinity` Anne-Moss from Matrix flicks, and the cop-guy who married Nancy on Weeds, are in it also.)

Basically about a terrorist who put 3 nukes in America, and Sam Jackson torturing him to get him to tell where the nukes are. I'd give it 7 out of 10 stars.


----------



## panic in paradise

tribal girl

she won something for that, huh, well it was obvious she was putting a lot into the role.

please dig up the original!


----------



## brandy42

Yeah, The A-Team.

I love it when a plan comes toghether !!


----------



## brandy42

I had a temp break in conciouness - but I'm stilll here.


----------



## Astro-Weezy

I Laughed a few times, was defiantly good seeing Bruce Willis in a comedy. Though Tracey Morgan and Sean William Scott was what made it funny I think IMO.

Entertaining and Enjoyable.


----------



## WSB15

Two thumbs up!


----------



## karona

Watched the new GI Joe movie. Liked it more than thought i would.   Missed the first third of the movie though.


----------



## Cobain33

Shes out of my league. It was pretty funny actually. And the last serious movie i saw was Slingblade, hell yeah thats one awesome flick


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ehhhhh was decent, just not what i was hoping for. o well


----------



## panic in paradise

Eclipse

i need to see it again, but it was excellent.

didn't stand out as much as the prequels though, especially twilight.

it seemed like more of a catch up rather then a staple segment. im sick of jacob, he meds to go chase his tale somewhere, or something. 

in pissed its going to be well over a year to be finalized!! i appreciate the decision to make the extra film, rather then crunching it all in.

im sure it will be damn affective.

and a damn expensive box set


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Watched Film: Descent recently - overall, decent but not memorable.


Then worked my way through Bitten (2008 ), but I gotta say it is damn near impossible to watch Jason Mewes in a lead role, be it serious or horror.  Even his dialogue is 'Jay' all the way.....I keep waiting for him to pop out some weed   Trying to put aside the casting choice, it still sucked (no pun intended for a vampire movie).  Absolute crap, in fact, as we've got:

*NSFW*: 




he comes home to find his ex-gf sucked dry  by a vampire he brought home....and he proceeds to get it on with the vampire, dead body in the foreground.  Yeah, we're not going for any connection to quality in story or film




Actually, you get a bit of skin (nice tits on the vampire, she is kinda hot), and a bit of blood (she does kill some people, of course), and some cheesy soundtrack work and bits of dialogue....but overall, it's like one of Mewes' friends wrote this while high.  I wouldn't even recommend this as a film to watch for the 'bad' (as in not-good)-ness of the film   Move along, nothing to see here (but the vamp *is* hot, and usually in panties and a bra-less mini t-shirt :D )


----------



## Wyld 4 X

It was pretty good.  Jackie Chan was relatively disappointing outside of the few action scenes he got.  Jaden Smith has a good acting pedigree, dur.  For an iconic 80s remake, not bad at all.  It was changed just enough to make it almost stand out on its own.  After seeing both, Pat Morita is the main difference.  I love Jackie Chan, but Pat Morita has that role hands down.


----------



## SleepingTaper

Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## panic in paradise

Shutter Island

i grew up on scorsese films, and man, this was not what i was expecting. not his usual, which is consistently great... the CGI and green screening was lol awful.

as a whole, this was bad and over done, not my thing really, although it could of been.

um, 2 & 3/4 stars from me out of five.


anecdotally:
half way through twilight, or when edward and bella are dancing at the prom, i had an instant feeling that, martin scorsese will be after robert pattinson... 

just felt like calling it, rob can have that classic look that martin looks for, when cleaned up and in a suit.


----------



## captainbackfire

the girl with the dragon tattoo...really fucking good.


----------



## Feste

panic in paradise said:


> Shutter Island
> 
> i grew up on scorsese films, and man, this was not what i was expecting. not his usual, which is consistently great... the CGI and green screening was lol awful.
> 
> as a whole, this was bad and over done, not my thing really, although it could of been.
> 
> um, 2 & 3/4 stars from me out of five.



I loved that film. I think you have to be a sucker for a certain type of lunatics in the asylum movies to really get it though (stuff like Shock Corridor, Session 9, The 9th Configuration, etc).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

torture porn times a trillion. decent at best, tho if the story was better and didn't rely on shocking images just for the sake of being shocking it coulda been real good.


----------



## Feste

Day Of The Woman. Aka, I Spit On Your Grave.

It was quite good, better than Driller Killer at any rate.


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## n3ophy7e

captainbackfire said:


> the girl with the dragon tattoo...really fucking good.



I have heard that from multiple reliable sources. I must see it  







Watched Rounders last night, hadn't seen it before. It was good, I liked the ending but it seemed to leave a lot unanswered for me...


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Holmes for the holiday? They seriously used that pun on the poster?

Pretty boring really. My friend's speakers are so quiet and everyone kept mumbling.


----------



## tribal girl

I don't like many gay films, but *All Over Me* always resonated with me. Everything about it, particularly the soundtrack and the characters opened up a whole new world for me. And I often revisit it from time to time. 

*trailer*






Swiftly followed by *Ghost World*:






 Thora Birch


----------



## tribal girl

Beaches was on TV earlier and I had to give it a watch.






Nobody sings Wind Beneath My Wings like Bette. Nobody. 

And I was thinking, how awesome was Blossom as the younger Bette?. They don't often get it right when casting the younger versions in films. One of the only other good ones I can think of is the girl who played the younger version of Jennifer Jason Leigh in Dolores Claiborne. She was excellent. Anyway, enough of that bullshit. I'm tired and rambling.


----------



## Counterintuitive

Most High - An Indie film, now available on NetFlix.  Highly recommended.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I watched The Others last night. I saw it when it was at the movies and loved it then, and I still love it now  
 Nicole


----------



## TheLoveBandit

captainbackfire said:


> the girl with the dragon tattoo...really fucking good.





n3ophy7e said:


> I have heard that from multiple reliable sources. I must see it



Aye, been trying to see it myself recently, hadn't a chance. 



Feste said:


> Day Of The Woman. Aka, I Spit On Your Grave.
> 
> It was quite good, better than Driller Killer at any rate.



I had accidentally returned from the restroom and walked back to the wrong theater when this was showing....being underage, I was intrigued, and quickly escorted back out.  Fast-FWD many years and I finally download and watched it - bad film, IMO.  It was probably the Hostel of it's time, given when it was made, and I'm never one to knock a film too hard if it has decent nudity, but this was pretty lame .... at least for watching it at this point in time.  Perhaps I'd been numbed to such plots and scenes by now.  I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who didn't grow up when it was made....and even then, chances are it won't live up to sub-par expectations.


----------



## theotherside

I saw The Last Airbender in the theater and I had to walk out at the one hour mark.....brutal.


----------



## AmorRoark

When are they going to stop giving him (Shamalam) money?


----------



## k.kat

Harold & Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay


----------



## miasma

The End. 

a documentary about a group of East End cockney geezers gettin' by. 
recommended to people who enjoy guy richie and the like


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The Disappeared

Pretty cool, dealing with a young man's missing brother - the ghosts that haunt him, the truth behind the disappearance.  This one I'd recommend   There is a lot of 'Sixth Sense" to it, but you won't always know it's happening 


*NSFW*: 



The one thing I do have an issue with was some of the 'mystical' or 'black magic' type of effects, such as the upside down cross that seems to burn (or bleed when the drops hit his hand upon finding it).  Meh, I was distracted while watching (not a fault of the movie) so maybe I missed some of the reasoning/explanation behind it, but I can live with it.


----------



## AmorRoark

*Trans* 






It was about a young, confused inmate who escapes from prison a month before his time is up. It was on IFC. It was ok... sorta strange. 3/5


----------



## Bardeaux

AmorRoark said:


> When are they going to stop giving him (Shamalam) money?



Probably when audiences stop giving him chances. "Oh well, the last half dozen movies he made sucked but maybe _this_ one will be good"


----------



## AmorRoark

^ Haha, yeah, probably. I didn't give him my cash this time around.


----------



## Max Power

City of God

good stuff.


----------



## Max Power

n3ophy7e said:


> I have heard that from multiple reliable sources. I must see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Rounders last night, hadn't seen it before. It was good, I liked the ending but it seemed to leave a lot unanswered for me...



I'd be happy to answer any loose ends. 









Re: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I too have been meaning to watch it. Wonder if the same cast/director/crew will work on the following two films in the trilogy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Max Power said:


> Re: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, I too have been meaning to watch it. Wonder if the same cast/director/crew will work on the following two films in the trilogy.


same cast, different director for the other two and they aren't nearly as good as the first. the 2nd film (girl who played with fire) is the worst. 

just watched...




amazingly good.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Necromentia

Kinda cool.  Stands on it's own, but it has several wrinkles of 'demons trying to get back among the living' ala Hellraiser.  There are several twists on the role of each character since it does a little of the (scene)...(go back a few months for what led up to it)...(back up to what led to that)...(etc) type of progression.  I liked it.  There isn't a lot of blood and gore (enough to be noted, but not enough for someone seeking just that), and not any real religion or philosophizing inasmuch as there is storyline and evolution of the characters.  I would recommend this one, for sure.



EDIT - fixed url


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds good to me! It actually sounds right about what I'm in to at the moment. 
Is it _corny_ though? Like, cheesy, or predictable? I absolutely cannot *stand* that  



JoeTheStoner said:


> just watched...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazingly good.



If you could kindly provide a more thorough review that would be much appreciated.
Looks good on first glance but I need further convincing to seek it out and watch it


----------



## lostNfound

Predictable.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Sounds good to me! It actually sounds right about what I'm in to at the moment.
> Is it _corny_ though? Like, cheesy, or predictable? I absolutely cannot *stand* that




No, def not cheesy.  Special effects and "monsters" are well done, dialogue is decent, acting is believable.  The only area I found somewhat ill-fitting with the film was


*NSFW*: 



There is a younger brother for our main character who's motives and 'delusions' are understandable and believable given the situation, but the younger brother just wasn't quite a smooth mesh with the story - he was a key part for motivating our lead, but ... it just didn't feel right, and not in a 'poorly done' way in so much as a 'weakly planned' way if that makes any sense?  And the younger brother interacts with a "Mr. Skinny" who was, for a demon, the least impressive in terms of appearance, dialogue, and motives.  He did what was needed for the film, but ... meh, weak points




Still, it was also interesting to see the film evolve from one character to another in terms of who was central to the storyline, and what the ultimate drive was for each person's actions.

No, surprisingly NOT cheesy


----------



## Ravr

Flatliners.  Such much potential for the storyline, but they messed up. ugh!


----------



## FcL30

I have an unhealthy obsession with Guy Richie movies, in particular Lock Stock and Snatch.... The last movie I watched however was Eclipse.. I fell asleep halfway thru... what a waste... Vampires who glow in the sun. Gimme a friggin break. Whatever happened to good old fashion vampire movies.


----------



## the_dude

all 3 Lord of the Rings in a row!! BEAT THAT


----------



## FcL30

*ouch*

cant beat that. sorry. you win. i surrender to your awesomness... lol:D


----------



## MistaJeff

I enjoyed it.









There were a lot of people dressed as Hitler for some reason.


----------



## Dekanozov

Last night I re-watched Ponyo! (see my avatar)
It's the cutest thing. I love Miyazaki.


----------



## Ravr

Dance Flick...
Baby look at me im just an average teen in gym class i watch you undress its no secret that﻿ fashions my interest ive got something in me
im gonna set it free
Lance  Bass number 1 fan dont you know i love men
now you know that im gay. FLAME!
i will be gay forever
i will always love guys GUYS
ill wear pants made of leather
do you think tom cruise is bi?
GAY!
brokeback mountain was heaven
is ryan seacrest gay? FLAME!
im gonna love men forever
baby remember im gay 

LOL, it had its moments


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Mallrats. I haven't seen it in a few years. It seems to be one of those movies I like the more I watch it. The first time I saw it, I thought it was crap.


----------



## mariacallas

I loooove Mallrats. 
Finally watched this last night! 




*
LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. LOVE. *

_*Max Jerry Horovitz:* Unfortunately, in America, babies are not found in cola cans. I asked my mother when I was four and she said they came from eggs laid by rabbis. If you aren't Jewish, they're laid by Catholic nuns. If you're an atheist, they're laid by dirty, lonely prostitutes._


----------



## belarki

took my little sister to see it last night.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

n3ophy7e said:


> If you could kindly provide a more thorough review that would be much appreciated.
> Looks good on first glance but I need further convincing to seek it out and watch it


np, i made a thread for it with my thoughts about it in hopes of exposing more people to this wonderful film. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8566362#post8566362


----------



## tribal girl

I just watched *Life During Wartime*:






I wasn't really feeling it at all. I mean, it had it's moments, but for me, nothings ever topped Welcome To The Dollhouse. It was good to see Ally Sheedy and Gaby Hoffmann in something again though. And of course Allison Janney is amazing in everything I've seen her in. 

And then it was *Adventureland*:






I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. T'was a good watch.


----------



## animal_cookie

i saw cyrus.






i thought it was rather terrible.  i just could not get into the movie, other than wishing bad things would happen to jonah hill's character.  the only redeeming thing was that the concession stand sold alcohol.


----------



## MistaJeff

I just saw Cyrus too. I thoroughly enjoyed it, I thought it was well worth the $10.50. I love me some John C. Reilly. Marisa Tomei is fucking sexy, it's unfortunate that she did not play a stripper in this movie.


----------



## tribal girl

Last night I watched *Across The Hall*:






What can I say?. Predictable, cheap, and not the kinda film I'd wanna watch again.


----------



## JayJohnson

Inception

It was just OK. I wasn't as impressed as reviews made me think I would be. At almost two and a half hours I think it was longer than it needed to be, and the pace was a little slow.


----------



## animal_cookie

^i really liked inception.  i like how it delved into every layer and i did not find the pace slow.  which is surprising because it takes a lot to hold my attention.  i also found very few plot holes which pleased me.


----------



## JayJohnson

Yeah, I do believe I'll be in the minority of people who didn't enjoy it. It just didn't satisfy me somehow. I wanted to know more about how they built and shared dreams - how do they connect people in one persons dream world?? And as someone who studies lucid dreaming, it bothered me they didn't do much manipulating of the dream world - only the architect seemed to be able to. I think it's my knowledge of lucid dreaming that ruined this movie for me...


----------



## qwe

party monster


----------



## TheLoveBandit

gah.....just finished - Virtuality (2009) which appears to be the pilot episode for a Fox series that didn't launch (hehe...pun intended?).








> The story is set aboard the Phaeton, Earth's first starship, on a ten-year journey to explore a distant planetary system. In order to help the 12 members of the crew endure the long mission, a system of virtual reality modules is installed aboard the starship. These modules allow the crew to assume various identities and enjoy a variety of adventures, until a flaw is discovered in the system.
> 
> The ship is 6 months into its journey and on the cusp of a "go or no go" decision. They are about to make a 'slingshot' move around Neptune and, depending on the course they choose, it will either turn them around and send them back to Earth, or slingshot them out of the solar system, on their way to explore for possible habitable planets and life around the nearby star, Epsilon Eridani.



I liked it, in that it had a LOT of promise in terms of 'what is going on?', as I found myself guessing at various steps....however, being a pilot episode, it never delivers on the answers and just sets up subsequent episodes that were apparently never filmed or aired   It is a shame this was Fox's, as it could do reasonably well as a SyFy series, or even a real movie in it's own right.

The acting is decent, the special effects are .. well suited for a SyFy channel viewing, tbh .. and there are a variety of storylines for each of the characters in the show; laying foundations for episodes in the future to further explore a lot of different paths, not necessarily contributing to the real main storyline but they have the opportunity to do so.


*NSFW*: 



There is a diagnosis early in the show that alludes to possible paranoia, there is the un-programmed character showing up in the virtual realities of the crew members, and there is the real-world question of what was happening with our commander character both personally and at the end of the pilot episode.  A mix of plot lines, any of which could be explored or overlapped over time.  Good concepts, IMO




In hindsight, you might call it 'Lost (in Space)' - as in the 'Lost' tv series everyone loved for years, but without the wicked explanations and turns that Lost provided....but set in space with 'technology' advances and more of a real point to the series.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

The Cry of the Owl






Written by P. Highsmith who also wrote The Talented Mr. Ripley, fwiw.  Seems it was also made a movie once before, back in 1987 with equally strong reviews.

My take is that it does move slow, as it is definitely more of a character and plot film than anything action related (duh).  There is an interesting storyline of a lead character in a divorce (wife is nuts, keeps fucking with him), who starts stalking a girl (Stiles) and eventually enters a relationship with her.  Then things get really weird, but in a good way that keeps you watching to see what comes next.  Others are billing it in (in imdb reviews) as suspenseful, and 'edge of your seat' in a way that builds very slowly.  I'd agree with the 'slowly' part for sure, but I would also agree with them that it is reasonable in it's payoff as well.

People criticize the casting of the lead actor, and I would agree he seems a bit like a poor mans Sam Rockwell, but I think he plays the roll well.  Actually, most of the casting is pretty good, IMO.  This is not a film for the acting, or the soundtrack (hardly noticable), or the filming (scenery, setting, lighting, etc).  It's a storyteller's film, taking you on a journey ... the rest is just kinda there, without helping or hurting the story much.  But the story, it seems to carry on all along regardless of those factors.

I'd put this on the list of recommendations, but not for mainstream.  Only for those who know what they are looking for, and feel this fits their taste.  It is *not* for everyone 



EDIT - ok, I wrote the above while watching the last 20 min.  Now, with ending in hand, I will not recommend this movie.  Yeah, what I said above is still pretty much true, but the ending just drops the ball.  For a film, it wraps things up....but only enough to kick you out the door.  You don't walk away saying 'damn, that was good' or 'I didn't see that coming (which, tbh, I didn't)' or anything more than ... 'that is it?'   Grrrrr....I won't say viewing was wasted, like I noted, the story moves along slow but in an interesting way.  It just FAILS at the end, IMO.


PS - slow day at work = 2 movies :D


----------



## tribal girl

Not as good as I was hoping, but still lovely.


----------

